#lubuntu 2010-12-13
<Sary> Hello!
<fadul> hello
<fadul> I dont know how to change language button on panel
<fadul> it is not in panel
<fadul> I made it in Language and support from prefernce
<fadul>  how can you switch keyboard layouts and lxpanel is already installed
<Sary> fadul, !see bug 579309
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 579309 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout applet doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579309
<MonthOLDpickle> hey
<MonthOLDpickle1> well will never know
<MonthOLDpickle1> xbox 360 just RROD
<tman> where is the config file for the right click desktop menu in lubuntu?
<keith4141> the default location is /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml .  You can also make a copy into your home directory and update the ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml file to point to your new copy.
<keith4141> you may also need to change your "Desktop Settings" / Advanced Tab to use the window manager menu
<tman> i already have but i would like to edit the menu more.
<keith4141> ok.. edit the /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml file.. a handy program for editing it is called obmenu
<tman> alright but i prefer to first learn the config file syntax. so i know the ins and outs.
<keith4141> sure, just check out that file. its easy to work out as its just xml.. with a few examples
<tman> i have a question what does xml stand for? i dont work with them everyday.
<keith4141> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xml should help you get started
<tman> thanks alot you really helped me!! so what version r u running 10.04 or 10.10 im on 10.04 at the moment.
<keith4141> np.  10.10 myself.. i went through the exact same thing yesturday looking for that right click menu file :)
<tman> cool hey i've noticed that the syntax is very much the same as html code. wich i know a little so that helps alot:):):)
<keith4141> yeah for sure, if you can do html you'll be right at home with xml :)
<tman> awesome i just added xchat as an app and it work with no problem:)
<keith4141> cool. I've set mine up so i can 1 click and ssh into my other machines through the menu.. nice and handy :)
<tman> sweet its just another reason to love linux i mean its almost imposable to do that in windows.
<keith4141> not sure, never tried doing the desktop right click menu in windows.. its easy to add stuff to the menu when explorer is open - but yeah i catch your drift :)
<phillw> tman: keith4141, html, or more so xhtml and xml are very close cousins, it is why I advise people to learn xhtml(strict) as the mark up is very similar (where do you think they got the x from for html).
<keith4141> hehe ok.. never look into the history of it too much, i don't care too much for doing web stuff myself :)
<tman> i dont h completely hate windows i sometimes find myself running it in a vm.
<phillw> tman: and keith4141 I'm going to send you each an invite, feel free to refuse it, but it for our general chat area.
<keith4141> sure no problem. i havent actually read the rules in here, so sorry if i have been off topic :)
<freckle> hi guys, just switch to lubuntu on my netbook.. how do I import my PGP keys?
<Yorvyk> freckle, just copy the .gnupg folder across
<freckle> Yorvyk: nice one, thanks.
<Yorvyk> freckle, np
<mark76> How do I put the stupid /usr/games back in the stupid PATH AGAIN, for the billionth time?
<mark76> Not that I'm asking for the billionth time
<mark76> It just feels like the billionth time I've had to do it
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> path=path
<bioterror> :DDDD
<bioterror> put PATH=$PATH:/blaa/blaa;/blaa/blaa;/blaa/blaa into your /etc/bash.bashrc
#lubuntu 2010-12-14
<hblount> hi. a have lubuntu 10.10. i have problem with video not showing, only audio works. this just started happening, after i tried to "repair"  an incomplete file with VLC. now nothing wokrs and all videos only have audio and a black screen. i tried reboot,check diff video files,and use other players. same problem. can anyone help?
<hblount> streaming vids from websites like youtube still works
<mark76> I have no idea what to do about that
<phillw> hblount: I can only suggest that you force a removal of VLC (mark for complete removal), your data will be safe. Then re-install it.
<hblount> phillw: so you think that will solve video issue for any/all media players and all my video files?
<phillw> hblount: I've never had an issue with VLC, but removing a programme will not remove your data.
<hblount> yeah but i tried movie player and gnome mplayer, same black screen with only audio. removing vlc can still fix a problem like this?
<phillw> hblount: I think you have more complicated problem, if you head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 they are much more experienced with such stuff. Just use the lubuntu tag, so they know you are not running standard ubuntu :)
<hblount> ok. thanks
<joe847> .
<UndiFineD> ..
<freckle> on ubuntu I could do Ctrl-Alt-l to lock the screen, doesn't seem to work with lubuntu, any ideas how to ?
<Yorvyk> freckle,  I believe there is but can’t remember.  Is this alternative solution any good https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg02066.html
<szczur> freckle, in file ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<szczur> around line 268
<szczur>     <!-- Keybindings for running applications -->
<szczur> add these lines > http://pastebin.com/Vz0PeebK
<szczur> logout and login again
<szczur> then you will have screenlocking bound to Ctrl+Atl+L
<bioterror> szczur, nice work, mate ;)
<bioterror> where's gilir
<szczur> bioterror, about what work you were talking about?
<szczur> and hi all
<szczur> :)
<bioterror> with freckle
<szczur> ahhh, still don't know if it worked or not :)
<bioterror> gilir, http://ricecows.org/gdb-lxappearance3.txt does it make more sense now?
<gilir> bioterror, crash at startup ?
<bioterror> when choosing that elementary iconset
<kosaidpo> guys what abot the trancparency in the lxpanel
<kosaidpo> me / still watin fi that feature
<mark76> You mean real alpha transparency?
<kosaidpo> mark76: uhmm mybe im not sure fo the name but it makes the lxcpamnel tansparent
<gilir> bioterror, please report it on launchpad
<bioterror> gilir, I tried to find a button or link and I didnt find :D
<bioterror> launchpad made me frustrated
<gilir> bioterror, ubuntu-bug lxappearance
<mark76> I find the best way to get transparency in Lubuntu is to not use the new version of PCManFM to manage the desktop
<kosaidpo> mark76: uhm how so ,i shud remove  my current version ?
<mark76> No, keep it. Just use Nitrogen or Feh for the wallpaper and have a dock for apps
<mark76> Or a second LXPanel
<bioterror> gilir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/690318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 690318 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "lxappearance 0.5.0 crashes on AMD64 when changing icon set to elementary" [Undecided,New]
<gilir> thanks
<kosaidpo> mark76: whats nitrogen im lazy to google i like ready anwsers :P
<mark76> Look in Synaptic
<kosaidpo> thats what im lazy to do **look for sumthin ** :P
<mark76> Would you like me to install it for you?
<bioterror> :D
 * bioterror hands a roll of toilet paper to mark76
<mark76> Here you go, kos http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrogen
<bioterror> haha
<mark76> :)
<kosaidpo> mark76: that wud be cool :D
<kosaidpo> mark76: infact i jst wanna kno in 3 o 4 wods wht it does when u need it you kno no need to read large wikipedia pages :S
<mark76> I already said
<mark76> 19:32
<kosaidpo> mark76: its okay dude
<kosaidpo> sory im readin sumthin on here that makes me head work a lil unormal
<kosaidpo> thats why well thanks for your time and everythin the uni parts too  :-[
<mark76> What are you reading?
<kosaidpo> that jobeet tut
<kosaidpo> im learnin symfony  :D
<mark76> It appears to be affecting your spelling
<mark76> Unless that's how it's actually spelt
<mark76> spelled
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> I can never remember which of those is right
<kosaidpo> uhm where ??btw im not native eng i leaned this few words of english in a late age i guess thats the cause
<kosaidpo> learned*
<mark76> AH right
<kosaidpo> mark76: got me nw thats why so sorry if you suffer reading my msges
<mark76> No problem Kos
<kosaidpo> mark76:  :-D
<kosaidpo> mark76: whats kos ??
<mark76> You
<mark76> It's a short form
<kosaidpo> kos=you ??
<mark76> What do you call those?
<kosaidpo> uhm u mean wht can refer to ??
<kosaidpo> or what its name in grammar
<kosaidpo> for real idk LOL
<mark76> You can't see it?
<kosaidpo> noo
<mark76> Look at your user name
<kosaidpo> HAAAAaaahaha
<kosaidpo> mark for you
<kosaidpo> well it didnt came to my mind tho
<mark76> Oh okay
<kosaidpo> bk
<kosaidpo> infact mark76my real name is said
<kosaidpo> so you kno
<mark76> I thought it might be
<kosaidpo> hihihi yeh if you do kno some aab name u wud
<mark76> Where did the ko and po come from?
<kosaidpo> umm
<kosaidpo> well a times ago i tried to sing up in some site
<kosaidpo> n i use my xsaiddx but it was taken so ijst add prefix n suffix so yeh
<kosaidpo> they no meanin tho
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> Got you ;)
<kosaidpo> im installin nitrogen ill need ur help
<mark76> K
<kosaidpo> ahh the other time i tried to install pytask n it suggest me to install a bunch of pakages ard 120 Mg
<kosaidpo> that was so weird
<mark76> Indeed
<kosaidpo> nitrogen done installin
<kosaidpo> how ican use it now
<mark76> Okay. Open the terminal
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> done
<mark76> And type nitrogen /home/you/wallpaper
<mark76> You being the name you use on your computer
<kosaidpo> what
<kosaidpo> it get applied on my teminal :P
<mark76> No
<mark76> What's your user name?
<mark76> On your computer
<kosaidpo> xsaiddx
<kosaidpo> i went to my wallpaper dir i tho thats wht usaid
<mark76> It should have opened a window
<kosaidpo> yeh it does and when i choose an image n applied it it does on my terminal
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> Click on Preferences
<kosaidpo> yeh thees nethin usful theei saw it already
<mark76> Your R is broken :(
<mark76> And it is useful
<mark76> You just need to set it up right
<kosaidpo> R??
<mark76> The letter R. Your R key seems to be a bit temperamental
<kosaidpo> ahh yeah it is my keyboad its getting old i guess and my R key its startin refusin to work like it was in old days :D
<mark76> Do me a favour and kill PCManFM
<mark76> Then run nitrogen
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> i shud use killall not kill is it ?
<mark76> Killall, yeah
<mark76> And then run nitrogen again
<kosaidpo> okies and do like ealier
<mark76> Yeah
<kosaidpo> funi my terminal its transpaent now
<kosaidpo> :d
<mark76> Do you have a background pic?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<mark76> Full screen?
<kosaidpo> yesh
<mark76> Okay. Now try making the panel transparent
<kosaidpo> but the files in my desktop ae all gone
<kosaidpo> how ican get em bk
<mark76> Yeah. Nitrogen is only a wallpaper setter
<mark76> But until they fix the bug in PCManFM it's the only way you can have transparency in LXDE/Lubuntu
<kosaidpo> it works
<kosaidpo> thanks dude :D
<mark76> You're welcome :)
<kosaidpo> it looks cool
<mark76> Of course, you'll have to start it up everytime you log in
<kosaidpo> nitrogen ??
<mark76> Yeah
<kosaidpo> hahah thats the bad part off this bonus
<kosaidpo> LOL
<mark76> Unless you add it to autostart
<kosaidpo> im pretty sure ill let it go the next time i turn on my pc :P
<mark76> Probably
<mark76> BRB
<kosaidpo> ahh yeh ifi can do that it wud be cool
<kosaidpo> k
<mark76> Back
<kosaidpo> wb
<mark76> Ta
<mark76> I have no idea how to add things to autostart in Lubuntu
<kosaidpo> i do : D
<mark76> I think you have to drag the .desktop or bin file into ~/.config/autostart
<kosaidpo> in ~/.config/autostart just take the skelton n adapt it to ur app
<kosaidpo> you .desktop file
<kosaidpo> not bit
<mark76> Yeah
<kosaidpo> i guess the .desktop its in /usr/applications right
<kosaidpo> let me check
<kosaidpo> its in /usr/share/applications and theres no nitogen so i have jst adapt it as isaid
<mark76> It should be in /usr/bin
<kosaidpo> yeh i found it but its exe file
<kosaidpo> i guess i jst need to take a any .desktop file n change its things to nitogen
<mark76> Yeah
<kosaidpo> whats the inteface that it ll be used instead of gnome
<kosaidpo> in the next release
<kosaidpo> i forgot a lot lately
<kosaidpo> unity i mean
<kosaidpo> how lubuntu will do with this change ??
<mark76> It won't
<mark76> No Unity for lubuntu
<kosaidpo> ahh okies good
#lubuntu 2010-12-15
<JoeMaverickSett> yo! lift the ban?
<hyperair> i lifted it sometime back.
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> like seconds after you got akicked
<JoeMaverickSett> i doubt it! :P
<hyperair> ;-)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i got a problem with nitrogen
<kosaidpo> in the autostart file i put in nitrnethinogen --restore but it does
<kosaidpo> but it does nethin when i boot
<kosaidpo> oh none is here
<UndiFineD> kosaidpo, o/
<kosaidpo> hello UndiFineD
<kosaidpo> i've been stugglin with nitrogen  to set it up durin boot but its not workin
<UndiFineD> cannot help much with lubuntu, but at least you know someone is here
<kosaidpo> hahaha yeh true
<kosaidpo> i use nitrogen --restore in my autostat file but its not wokin
<kosaidpo> UndiFineD: wht  you using ?
<UndiFineD> ubuntu 10.10
<phillw> kosaidpo: I've never heard of it. you can try the mailing list.
<kosaidpo> yeh i guess phillwthanks
<kosaidpo> phillw: thanks
<kosaidpo> done
<kosaidpo> goin to pray
<kosaidpo> now
<kosaidpo> ill bb in 15 min or so
<kosaidpo> bk
<Woodzy> Hello.
<Woodzy> is there a way in Lubuntu to set a time limit on limited accounts?
<Yorvyk> Woodzy, have a look at timeoutd
<szczur> Yorvyk, you're awesome :) i was thinking about such program. i forgot about it and now you're coming with solution :)
<Yorvyk> szczur, I just happened to see mention of it the other day ;)
<Yorvyk> Woodzy, szczur the other option to look at is a kiosk type program
<Yorvyk> they often have time limiters in them or tying break programs
<Yorvyk> it all depends what result you’re after.
 * Yorvyk must remember not to use the Enter key as punctuation 
 * Yorvyk Dinner time
<legosz> hello
<legosz> can someone help me ?
<legosz> with gnome-power-manager
<legosz> huh?
<legosz> someone ?
<legosz> anybody in here ?
<UndiFineD> o/
<Woodzy> @Yorvyk, I have it installed but how can I tell it is running?
<meetingology> Woodzy: Error: "Yorvyk," is not a valid command.
<Woodzy> Yorvyk, I have it installed but how can I tell it is running?
<Yorvyk> Woodzy, no idea I just saw it mentioned the other day by somebody trying to do something similar.
<Yorvyk> Woodzy, try man  timeoutd
<Woodzy> thanks.
<Yorvyk> OK, sorry I can’t be of more help.
<Kurdistan> :) fritte is back
<Lubuntunoob> hi
<Lubuntunoob> how do I configure Grub from Lubuntu,cant find the app
<Yorvyk> Lubuntunoob, what do you want to do
<Lubuntunoob> i installed on a pc having grub and two partitions, deleted the linux part and kept the win partition, now win does not show on boot
<Yorvyk> Lubuntunoob, can you boot into Lubuntu OK
<Lubuntunoob> yes fine
<Lubuntunoob> i can even get to the win part and see all files there
<Yorvyk> Which version of Lubuntu are you using
<Lubuntunoob> 10.10
<Yorvyk> Known problem
<Lubuntunoob> 10.10 and with all upgrades
<Lubuntunoob> ok??
<Lubuntunoob> when using kubuntu i had an app that allowed the grub to be edited, cant find a similar one in lubuntu
<Yorvyk> You have to install os-prober
<Yorvyk> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<Lubuntunoob> ok thanks!
<Yorvyk> then run sudo update-grub
<Lubuntunoob> i did, now i will reboot.....
<Lubuntunoob> Thank you!!!
<Yorvyk> OK
<Lubuntunoob> btw any FAQ for all these progs???
<Yorvyk> There is a problem on the install disk and os-prober doesn’t get installed
 * phillw goes and nags gilir to get the 10.10.1 iso out :)
<Woodzy> Yorvyk, I'll get back to you on timeoutd - maybe we can figure this out. :)
<Yorvyk> Woodzy, I’ll have a look at it at the week end and we’ll see what we can do
<kosaidpo> mark76:
<kosaidpo> hello mark76
<mark76> Hello
<kosaidpo> here you go http://pastebin.com/bbiEeGiq
<mark76> Hang on
<kosaidpo> okies
<mark76> Go to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu
<kosaidpo> ok
<mark76> And open autostart as root
<kosaidpo> done and put the cmmd thee ?
<kosaidpo> there*
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> @nitrogen --restore
<meetingology> mark76: Error: "nitrogen" is not a valid command.
<mark76> Quiet bot :p
<kosaidpo> mark76:  ??
<mark76> Replace "@pcmanfm --desktop" with it
<mark76> Sorry, I was talking to meetingology
<kosaidpo> i cmmted the pcmanfm line n added that cmmd
<kosaidpo> its okay mark76 thanks
<kosaidpo> let me test okies
<mark76> Restart X
<kosaidpo> bk
<kosaidpo> mark76: you cmmd didnt work
<kosaidpo> and i changed it to nitrogen --set-tiled path/to/image and it does now
<mark76> Wierd
<kosaidpo> mark76: ijst wanna let you kno so next time helpin someone you ll kno
<mark76> nitrogen --restore usually works
<kosaidpo> i guess so cus on the net i found nitrogen --restore
<kosaidpo> yeh
<kosaidpo> well thnkas mark76
<kosaidpo> im a read bad typer
<kosaidpo> thanks* mark76
<kosaidpo> haha im real* bad typer
<mark76> No problem :)
<kosaidpo> mark76: the ubuntu project its developped in UK or usa ?
<mark76> The UK and the Isle of Man
<kosaidpo> isle ??
<mark76> Yes
<kosaidpo> i mean whats that :P
<mark76> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man
<Yorvyk> Isle-small island
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: ok
<Yorvyk> Do Not update sudo currently! <- From Ubuntu+1
<Yorvyk> Nasty things happen!
<Yorvyk> #bug 690873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690873 in sudo (Ubuntu) "latest natty sudo upgrade removes admin from /etc/sudoers" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690873
<Yorvyk> Solution to #bug 690873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690873 in sudo (Ubuntu) "latest natty sudo upgrade removes admin from /etc/sudoers" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690873
<Yorvyk> boot a live cd, mount your root disk and echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers to /etc/sudoers on your root disk, of course
#lubuntu 2010-12-16
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> I hadd problems with apport
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> gotta love 11.04 AMD64
<JoeMaverickSett> lol
<bioterror> yeah
<Mohan_chml> lol
<bioterror> Im getting the new sudo now
<bioterror> I made a fix for it: sudo passwd root
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> njaeh, works
<bioterror> I kept the original as it's suggested
<bioterror> I hate when the openjdk is tied with the lubuntu-desktop
<Kurdistan> bioterror remove :) it then
<bioterror> I did
<Kurdistan> :) and what is the problem?
<bioterror> these are small things :)
<bioterror> great, my java is working on 11.04 now
<Kurdistan> bioterror whe have bigger problems in lubuntu that needs to be fixed
<Kurdistan> I have tested both xarchiver and fileroller with same diffucaltis gilir comments
<Kurdistan> eject can not be done
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> I had problems with .iso files, but it was solved with 7zip :D
<Kurdistan> nautilis is in some areas more polish and complete
<bioterror> suprise :D
<bioterror> ahhh, shitrix java is now working <3
<Kurdistan> but pcman have it great fetuares and some of them have I always used in ubuntu/gnome also
<Kurdistan> like opening maps with root priv.
<bioterror> I hate in lubuntu that when using chrome I cannot open anything :D
<bioterror> it just downloads stuff again
<bioterror> or chromium
<bioterror> if I click that thingie
<Kurdistan> bioterror I think firefox is more stable then chrome/chromium
<hyperair> they're both stable. they just consume craploads of ram.
<bioterror> but you get more ram from store?
<Kurdistan> hyperair, flash is always crashing in chrome/chromium I need to load it to work.
<Kurdistan> I feel firefox is more polish then chrome
<Kurdistan> but chrome is lighter and faster
<bioterror> flash works without a problem
<Kurdistan> before I only used opera and they are now having new stable realse maybe support veetle
<bioterror> java does too when you drop that OpenJDK/Icedtea off from your system and decide to use sun-java6-* from partner repo
<Kurdistan> thats important for me. streaming soccer. :)
<bioterror> o yeah, waiting for opera 11
<Kurdistan> bioterror opera 11 is released
<bioterror> last time I saw a beta
<Kurdistan> bioterror so you mean my crashing is becuase of I removed icedtea and openjdk?
<bioterror> well no
<bioterror> my java crashes if I use them
<bioterror> but works without a problem like a char if I use sun-java6-jre/bin/plugin
<bioterror> but now I'll go eat my lunch, brb in ̃~10 mins
<Kurdistan> http://www.opera.com/download/ <<---- look here :)
<Kurdistan> I use sun-java6-jre
<Kurdistan> removed openjd
<Kurdistan> they now have extension support :P
<Kurdistan> https://addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/
<hyperair> Kurdistan: i use firefox because it integrates better with the desktop and doesn't stand out
<Kurdistan> yeah and chromium look pretty ugly :)
<Kurdistan> when I used windows I only used firefox to see stream with veetle
<Kurdistan> other things opera
<Kurdistan> if they support veetle, opera is more complete browser.
<Kurdistan> it looks awesome to.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> chromium you can not work offline
<Kurdistan> pretty bad
<Kurdistan> damn veetle needs to update
<Kurdistan> the newer one for windows stupids support opera
<Kurdistan> really cool browser
<Kurdistan> bye dear ubuntu/lubuntu-family
<Kurdistan> need to make dinner :)
<pip_> acpi=off will kill battery status icon & information in system profiler, yes?
<bioterror> hi gilir
<bioterror> my lxappearance bug isnt getting solved :/
<bioterror> so many days, and nothing has happened
<Kurdistan> :) lxde needs to work harder
 * bioterror takes his indiana jones whip
<gilir> bioterror, try to report it upstream
<Kurdistan> gilir I have seen you active in bug-rapport
<Kurdistan> good that lubuntu pushes lxde team to work
<Kurdistan> lubuntus weakness is in my opinion lxde
<bioterror> gilir, what do you  mean by upstream
<gilir> bioterror, the bug tracker of lxde => http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=894869&group_id=180858&func=browse
<bioterror> MY EYES
<bioterror> that text is unreadable
<bioterror> I'm not a sf.net user
<bioterror> using launchpads openid
<bioterror> argh
<bioterror> not going to use that
<bioterror> argh
<bioterror> ~$ sudo service apport restart
<bioterror> restart: Unknown instance:
<bioterror> :----------)
<bioterror> how can you start apport? :D
<JoeMaverickSett> ubuntu-bug ? :P
<JoeMaverickSett> ubuntu-bug <package> ? :D
<bioterror> I just noticed when i upgraded my desktop that it tried to start apport
<bioterror> great
<bioterror> after boot pcmanfm doesnt want to start
<bioterror> I have a pid running, but I cannot get a window
<Kurdistan> bioterror :) use compiz haha
<Kurdistan> :P and nautilus
<Kurdistan> wait thats ubuntu :P
<bioterror> (gdb) run
<bioterror> Starting program: /usr/bin/pcmanfm
<bioterror> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
<bioterror> Program exited normally.
<bioterror> wesome :D
<bioterror> nothing
<bioterror> but if I killall pcmanfm, it starts
<Kurdistan> bioterror :P no one cares. lol. joking.
<Kurdistan> lubuntu-core rocks. :P
<bioterror> I rather sure no one really uses 64bit natty
<bioterror> since my 32bit version works without problems
<keakster> hey, just installed lubuntu 10.10 from ubuntu 8.04 - I want to have my external hard drives to show up on my desktop as an icon when I plug them in?
<bioterror> keakster, I've thought that one too myself
<bioterror> actually you can do it easily
<bioterror> I just got an idea how to do it :D
<bioterror> pcmanfm /media/Drive
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> oh well, "automatically" doesnt work
<bioterror> but as I have my drives in fstab, it will work for me
<tupper_tom> hi guys
<tupper_tom> I ran into a small problem today with grub2 because os-prober wasn't installed
<tupper_tom> is os-prober supposed to be installed by default?
<bioterror> it is supposed
<bioterror> install it, run it and update grub
<tupper_tom> ok was just me then
<bioterror> it should be included in 10.10.1
<tupper_tom> yup i already have
<tupper_tom> just thought i'd mention it in case it was an oversite on Lubuntu's part
<bioterror> just like gvfs-backends is missing
<tupper_tom> oh really i better look into that too ty
<tupper_tom> thanks byebioterror g2g
<bioterror> yeah, now you get samba shares to show up
#lubuntu 2010-12-17
<GaryD> hello..does anyone know how to fix lxdmconf? it gives me errors when trying to start it as root.
<GaryD> no? anyone even reading?
<GaryD> can someone help me with lxdm?....or lxdmconf?
<head_victim> GaryD: sorry I'm not sure how to help other than trying to find the default config and copying that in
<head_victim> You could try the mailing list I'm sure there'd be someone there who would be able to help
<GaryD> head_victim: i have looked everywhere. the problem is that lxdmconf will start as user, but when i try to apply the changes it tells me to run it as root. wehn i run it as root, it sdoesn't start and gives me some errors in the terminal.
<GaryD> here is what i get.....
<head_victim> Ah ok. Can you please paste the error
<GaryD> Traceback (most recent call last):
<GaryD>   File "/usr/bin/lxdmconf", line 35, in <module>
<GaryD>     import lxadmin.detect_os as detect_os
<GaryD>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/lxadmin/detect_os.py", line 28, in <module>
<GaryD>     session = os.environ['DESKTOP_SESSION']
<GaryD>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/UserDict.py", line 22, in __getitem__
<GaryD>     raise KeyError(key)
<GaryD> KeyError: 'DESKTOP_SESSION'
<head_victim> Ok that's way above my level. If you can hang in here a bit someone will be along or you might get a quicker response from the mailing list or forum
<GaryD> thanks
<GaryD> hello...can anyone help with lxdmconf?
<GaryD> gilir: maybe you can help? i installed lxdmconf from your ppa for maverick. when i run it from the menu it starts, but when i try to apply the changes it tells me it needs to be root. when i run it with the sudo command i get some errors involving the4 desktop session environment, and it doesn't start at all.
<Newk> hi, how do i edit the menu?
<Newk> synaptic fails to load from the menu.. can only start it from cli
<Newk> and i want to add some things in there
<GaryD> Newk: press alt+F2. run gksu synaptic
<GaryD> Newk: to edit the menu in lubuntu you have to manually edit the menu entries.
<GaryD> Newk:  to edit the synaptic entry go to /usr/share/applications as root and edit the synaptic.desktop file. it should say Exec=gksu synaptic
<GaryD> Newk: to create new entries in the menu you need to create a desktop file for the thing you want. you can copy another desktop as a template if you want. i am not too sure how to make the entries show up in specific areas. i usually just copy a desktop file from the section of the menu where i want the new entry to be. all of these desktop files are in /usr/share/applications.
<Newk> GaryD: thank you for the tips i go try it now
<GaryD> ok..yw
<Newk> GaryD: gksu synaptic from the run-promt still gives me the error that my password is incorrect while i'm sure it IS correct... just like from menu... when i run it from cli with sudo it works fine though
<Newk> kinda akward
<szczur> Newk, try gksu -S synaptic
<Newk> ok
<Newk> ahh! that works!
<szczur> :)
<Newk> and after editing the menu by putting the -S option there that also works now
<Newk> :D
<Newk> thanks
<szczur> glag you worked it out :)
<Newk> do you guys know how to cd and execute on one commandline?
<szczur> glad*
<szczur> cd somefolder && somecommand ?
 * Newk tries that
<Newk> allright!
<Newk> ^_^
<Newk> hmm.. dunno if that works with the Exec= line in a menu file
<GaryD> Newk: did you get it workedout?
<GaryD> szczur: i believe you are right...cd somefolder && somecommand
<Newk> yes that works from cli.. but it doesnt seem to work in the menu entries
<GaryD> Newk: gksu -S synaptic doesn't work in the menu entry?
<Newk> oh that does! :)
<Newk> but the cd && exe not
<GaryD> Newk: this is what is in my synaptic desktop file.
<GaryD> Exec=gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Newk> Exec=gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop -S /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Newk> works
<GaryD> what are you trying to cd and command?
<Newk> a game that has been put inside a folder
<Newk> when i compiled it
<Newk> it is called Knights and is a remake of an old amiga game
<GaryD> what did you try? paste the command here
<Newk> Exec=cd /home/newk/games/knights_015/bin/ && ./knights
<szczur> Newk, you're trying to exec program in some foldder
<szczur> try Path variable
<szczur> Path=/home/newk/games/knights_015/bin/
<szczur> Exec=./knigths
<szczur> should work
<GaryD> right.
<szczur> Duke Nukem 3D is awesome :)
<GaryD> Exec=command is the format.
<szczur> everyone should play it
<szczur> Newk, http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html
<szczur> this should help you
<szczur> if you're creating your own *.desktop file
<GaryD> Newk: in a terminal you would leave off the Exec= part. only use cd /home/newk/games/knights_015/bin/ && ./knights
<Newk> that works
<Newk> but not from Exec=
<Newk> also not with path variable set.. tried that
<szczur> :/, what about creating a bash script
<szczur> and then pointing to it with .desktop file
<GaryD> Exec= is only a command in a .desktop file. the Path variable is only used in the .desktop file as well.
<GaryD> that would probably work as well.
<Newk> bash would be the only possibillity for things that need a current dir ...seems so
<szczur> for example script like this > http://pastebin.com/iAjxZgQU named knights.sh placed in your home folder
<szczur> and in desktop file you're pointing to the script >> Exec=/home/newk/knigths.sh
<GaryD> szczur: have you tried the lxdmconf package form the lxde/lubuntu ppa?
<szczur> GaryD, nope
<GaryD> oh
<GaryD> szczur: how about python? know anything about it?
<szczur> GaryD, i haven't but there was someone who were learning python as far as i know
<szczur> don't remember his nickname though
<GaryD> actually, the program comes form a ppa from gilir. he is here now, but not actually.
<GaryD> he hasn't responded anyway. unless it isn't the same gilir
<szczur> got to go, i'll be back in 2 hours or maybe later
<GaryD> peace
<Newk> ah.. i didnt got to thank him :(
<Newk> not that i got it working yet but for the effort
<GaryD> Newk: what is not working yet?
<Newk> i think i'm almost there...
<Newk> yes!
<GaryD> got it? sweet
<Newk> needed to be Exec=sh /home/newk/games/knights_015/knights.sh
<GaryD> now if i could only get my problem resolved.
<Newk> and the knights.sh got a typo
<Newk> you got one with python?
<Newk> i just got started with it.. reading about how it works..
<GaryD> i think so.
<GaryD> i getr errors when running the program and it doesn't start.
<Newk> so i guess i wont be much of help there :S
<GaryD> oh
<Newk> not even tried to make my first program "hello world" in it :p
<Newk> but i want to get into it to do further work on a .py plugin for blender to import midi files for events in blenders time-line
<Newk> the developer stopped
<GaryD> ah...
<Newk> and debugging doesnt give you clues on what to fix?
<GaryD> how do i debug?
<Newk> SPE or IDLE has those right?
<GaryD> ???
<Newk> python editors
<Newk> they should have debugging functions i guess
<GaryD> oh...i can edit the files with leafpad...but i don't know the first thing about python.
<GaryD> the problem is that the program starts as user, but not as root. it should be ran as root for the changes to be applied.
<Newk> try running them from those editors
<GaryD> or is ther some command to set root's sessionto gnome, xfce, or lxde?
<Newk> beyond me yet
<Newk> gotta go.. i wish you succes!
<GaryD> bye...thanks
<GaryD> got it working by using gksu -k lxdmconf
<tupper_tom> hey i was wondering if it is possible to run Xfce instead of LXDE?
<Yorvyk> tupper_tom: yes
<mark76> It wouldn't be Lubuntu then, would it?
<mark76> It'd be Xubuntu
<tupper_tom> heheh mark76
<tupper_tom> but Xubuntu is slower is it not?
<bioterror> depends
<tupper_tom> ok do you think Thunar will preform ok or better inside LXDE?
<Yorvyk> tupper_tom: It’s OK in LXDE
<mark76> Ok or better than?
<tupper_tom> PCman ..sorry
<mark76> Ah right
<Yorvyk> In what way better
<tupper_tom> faster
<Yorvyk> No
<tupper_tom> one more question....should i have asked these questions in the other IRC channel "off-topic" ?
<Yorvyk> From my experince they’re about the same
<Yorvyk> Not really as it is about Lubuntu and alternatives to it’s stock programs
<tupper_tom> I have been running Lubuntu on my Eeepc 1005HA and I love it!
<Yorvyk> JUst install Thunar and give it a run, that’s the only way to see if It’s better for you.
<tupper_tom> ya i was curious what others thought thanks
<tupper_tom> Does Lubuntu have a Forum of it's own?
<Yorvyk> No.  Just use the Ubuntu Fora and tag any question Lubuntu
<phillw> tupper_tom: we tend to discuss things on the mailing list, I do hold a sub forum area and the main Forum area just needs the Lubuntu tags on as Yorvyk has said.
<tupper_tom> How close is Lubuntu to being recognized as an official part of the *buntu family by Canonical?
<tupper_tom> phillw:thanks
<phillw> tupper_tom: Canonical are still working out an official apodoption process. http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=251
<tupper_tom> phillw: thanks again
<phillw> tupper_tom: and from my work across various teams, we are treated that way. There is a lot of good will to the Lubuntu project.
<tupper_tom> phillw: well u got my vote ..nice job
<phillw> tupper_tom: to keep up to where things are, or ask questions, get on the mailing list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<tupper_tom> will do thanks phillw
 * phillw is just a lowly admin person who tries to keep up with the devs :P
<tupper_tom> hehheee well g2g thanks for all your help everyone
<GaryD> dang...lxdmconf still not working.....arggh...thought it was fixed with gksu -k option, but nope. program starts, but doesn't actually save the changes.
#lubuntu 2010-12-18
<Newk> szczur: thanks for that bashfile tip!
<szczur> did it work?
<szczur> does*
<Newk> yup.. after finding typo in the file and after putting the command sh before the .sh file
<szczur> great :)
<Newk> indeed :)
<Bookman> Hey
<Bookman> How much is one stone in Kg?
<Newk> depends on the stone
<Bookman> 1 stone = 6.35029318 kilograms
<Newk> what kind of stone?
<Bookman> english apparently
<Newk> or is "stone" an old measure unit?
<Newk> like "foot"
<Bookman> Yes, sorry, watching British tv show and I was just wondering.
<Newk> ok cool
<Bookman> Not the right venue, just thought it was interesting.
<Bookman> So how is everyone tonight?
<Paddy_NI> trying to figure out how to get appindicators to run on lxde
<Paddy_NI> or lxpanel rather
<phillw> Newk: Bookman, this room is fully logged to official ubuntu standards, could you please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, thanks guys :D
<phillw> #lubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_NI> Has anyone else had any issues with appindicators on lubuntu?
<hosoka> Hello all
<hosoka> I would like to know how I can get my Shutdown icon on the paneltray back ?
<Yorvyk> hosoka, have a look in $HOME/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel and see if there is mention of lubuntu-logout.desktop near the bottom
<hosoka> Yorvyk: not found at the bottom
<hosoka> Plugin {
<hosoka>     type = dclock
<hosoka>     Config {
<hosoka>         ClockFmt=%R
<hosoka>         TooltipFmt=%A %x
<hosoka>         BoldFont=0
<hosoka>         IconOnly=0
<hosoka>     }
<hosoka> }
<hosoka> Plugin {
<hosoka>     type = indicator
<hosoka> }
<hosoka> these are the last I found
<Yorvyk> hosoka, it should look something like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Jn0qd1RK
<hosoka> let me look
<hosoka> I think I only need the logout.desktop part.
<hosoka> let me check
<hosoka> Yorvyk: thanks. That did the trick after reboot.
<Newk> hi
<Newk> lubuntu uses alsa for sound, right?
<Newk> is there a settings tool for it installed?
<Newk> ah there is curses alsamixer i see..
<szczur> Newk, sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<szczur> it is nice tool
<mati75> hey
<mati75> I have small quation about remixing lubuntu
<Newk> if you put a question it might get answered
<Newk> dont ask to ask
<mati75> ok
<mati75> How is about licence and branding os?
<phillw> bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Yorvyk> o/
<phillw> Yorvyk: I just needed it for a link to a PM, but it is still bug number 1 :D
 * Fabzgy is struggeling to install lubuntu 10.10 on a PIII with 256 MB RAM
<Fabzgy> i m now installing Ubuntu 10.10 Alternate just with a command shell
<Fabzgy> can I follow the minimal instalation guide from this shell on?
<Fabzgy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<szczur> Fabzgy, yeah, it pretty much covers the installation process
<Fabzgy> What I m actually trying to do is using the PIII Computer as a Client for my other PC through xnest via openssh
<Fabzgy> do I need a further lubuntu installation or can I co that from the ubuntu shell right away?
#lubuntu 2010-12-19
<Fabzgy> har - fresh installed lubuntu but chromium won t start
<Fabzgy> any suggestion?
<bioterror> open it from terminal
<bioterror> it should inform the problem
<Fabzgy> now i can start chromium as root
<Fabzgy> got the problem - permission not allowed for user
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anyone kno any app to alet you afte a certain time ??
<szczur> kosaidpo, kteatime
<kosaidpo> szczur: okies thanks
<kosaidpo> ill try it
<kosaidpo> szczur: it ll install 50 mg and use 205 after install WOW
<kosaidpo> anythin lighter ??
<szczur> ohhh
<kosaidpo> KDE app are way ressource hangry they ll eat up my ram :P
<kosaidpo> i tried to make a simple scipt with zenity  but icudt figued it out :P
<kosaidpo> szczur: installin gnotime
<kosaidpo> its smaller tho ill try it n let you kno
<szczur> kosaidpo, gnotime is something tottaly different
<kosaidpo> ohh
<szczur> http://gttr.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<kosaidpo> i put in google trac time :P
<kosaidpo> szczur: wht abt gdesklets
<szczur> never used them
<kosaidpo> oh okies thanks tho
<kosaidpo> im still here if u ill let you kno
<kosaidpo> btw i wann give a try to archlinux  is it possible to put in thewindows place ??
<szczur> damn, here's even firefox plugin https://addons.mozilla.org/af/firefox/addon/7472/
<szczur> but no decent GTK appliacation
<szczur> except the tea timer gnome panel applet
<szczur> which lxpanel can't use
<kosaidpo> szczur: too bad i use moslty chromuim but THANKS a lot i found this
<kosaidpo> http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2010/06/16/a-simple-timer/
<kosaidpo> its simple no stuff to install : D
<szczur> nice
<szczur> ^^
<szczur> :)
 * szczur saves
<Yorvyk> What about the alarm-clock-applet by hyperair
<kosaidpo> guys i gtg pray now ill brb n thanks all
<audio> Hi, Is anyone good with re-enabling audio devices?  Last week I removed aqualung and applied outstanding updates.  Today I try to record using Audacity and the function no longer works.  I've checked in alsamixer and the devices are active.  PCM is active but adjusting its level does not change the sound output.
<audio> I re-installed aqualung but no success.
<audio> It seems something is a problem with the mixer selections.
<audio> I cannot record even using the command line with SoX.
<audio> Playing works fine its just recording that is the issue.
<Yorvyk> How are you trying to record? Microphone? Did this work prior to removing aqualung?
<audio> Yes It worked fine, I record quite often via the web browser to Audacity.  Never via a microphone.
<audio> Mainly streams from BBC.
<Yorvyk> audio, can you hear the stream OK
<audio> Yorvyk: Yes playing is not a problem.
<Yorvyk> so what do you do to record
<audio> Yorvyk: Start the stream, monitor it's levels in audacity, begin the recording function in Audacity.
<audio> I have tried each different recording device but none now work.
<audio> The same with SoX they never obtain an input.
<audio> I suspect the PCM device/setting is somehow involved as it no longer changes the output level when the slider level is altered.
<audio> I do not know fully what was updated when the updates were applied simply too many MBs to check and remember.  But the last successful recording was made before installing them.
<Yorvyk> audio, you’ve checked nothing is muted
<audio> Yorvyk: Yes, If you refer earlier in the conversation I mentioned that I had checked the mixer via alsamixer.  It's the only place that would prevent input to both Audacity and SoX.
<audio> It is also where the slider control for PCM + others is located.
<audio> If you want to see it on your system open a terminal and enter alsamixer.
<audio> There is alsamixergui in the repo for this but the terminal access is built in without installing it.
<Yorvyk> I was looking at alsamixer
<Yorvyk> and I can’t record either :(
<audio> I'm wondering if it was something in the kernel update?
<Yorvyk> which version are you using 10.10
<audio> Yorvyk: Yes 10.10
<synnema> :) L ubuntu
<synnema> hi there
<audio> OK - audio input is now working to Audacity and the alsamixer PCM slider adjusts the output level.
<audio> The machine was rebooted using kernel 2.6.35-22-generic.
<audio> Audacity was then set to record via hw:0,0 rather than default and recording came back to life.
<synnema> and pulse?
<synnema> is it usable?
<audio> How to check?
<synnema> you go on lubuntu?
<audio> Yes 10.10
<synnema> :)
<synnema> me too
<synnema> second week
<audio> I rebooted again using kernel 2.6.35-23-generic and the issue no longer is present with this kernel version either.
<synnema> audacity after propper medibuntu intact to sources.list -- do you have medibuntu upgraded sources.list?
<synnema> audacity maybe can change it to pulse, .. i go for it to check it
<audio> I only use Audacity from main repo.
<synnema> ok
<audio> But the problem was also present when trying to use SoX, so I think it is not an Audacity issue.
<synnema> ok, hm ...
<audio> Using the previous kernel seemed to 'unlock' the problem and it has cleared it on the current kernel also.
<synnema> maybe you should just do backup od the kernel file, .. is it possible?
<synnema> or files
<synnema> because there can be impacted dependency, or something like this
<synnema> and try SoX ones more ?
<audio> It was definitely an lubuntu problem as I have two further distro's on this machine and they were both able to record when lubuntu was unable to.  I suspect the lubuntu updates applied last week to be the source of the problem but I have no absolute proof.
<synnema> lubuntu 10.10 is very fresh after beta-release, .. => second idea is -- let it be a fue days
<synnema> and than do update/upgrade :)
<leszek> hi
<synnema> Permission denied - that is my problem on ircd-hybrid as well .. do you know, if that can be caused by wrong permitions on ircd files
<synnema> or folders
<synnema> Error: Couldn't save configuration file: Permission denied
<synnema> that is what i mean
<nirazio> It seems that the four main desktop environments are GNOME, KDE, XFCE and LXDE. While Kubuntu and Xubuntu are officially recognized by Ubuntu, Lubuntu is not. What is that so?
<bioterror> becouse Lubuntu is so new
<synnema> aha
<bioterror> not fully functioning etc
<synnema> :) probably, .. i have problems with permissions on it
<nirazio> When it will be recognized by ubuntu??
<synnema> but first feel is very good
<synnema> we will see, .. what we can say? :)
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#History
<bioterror> Get:1 http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main nvidia-common i386 0.2.26 [11.5 kB]
<bioterror> that works!
<bioterror> was broken in the morning
<phillw> bioterror: how was the concert?
<bioterror> phillw, awesome ;)
<Guest68076> hi
<fabzgy> hi there - could so tell me which program is used in lubuntu to manage PGP Keys?
 * fabzgy is trying to teach Sylpheed secure E-Mailing
<hosoka> I need assistance how to get my sound volume to the maximum. I can see all is in the maximum on the sound icon but think the sound is too low.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> the sleep cmmd uses seconds and me iwana use minutes in this script that i found on thr web
<kosaidpo> http://pastebin.com/A7iczx7Z
<kosaidpo> i added *3600 to the var wait but it didnt work
<kosaidpo> and even to sleep
<kosaidpo> solved it im  cluless at shel i guess i shud read some tho
<GaryD> gilir: have any ideas on how to make lxdmconf work right?
<GaryD> or anyone for that matter?
<gilir> GaryD, no, you should report a bug
<GaryD> word
<gilir> but most likely, lxdmconf will not have any improvements/fixes in the near futur
<GaryD> why is that? it seems like a great addition to lxde. many people will benefit from it. especially those users who are used to having a gui for everything.
<GaryD> the only problem i see with it is that it will not run as root. it has to do with the environment variables. i got it to run with gksu -k but it still won't save hte changes.
<GaryD> i myself believe that the lxde control center is one of the best ideas for lxde so far. i plan on collecting old computers and loading lxde and some kids' games on them. i want to give them to families who have kids who don't have any access to getting a computer. a control center for the parents would be awesome.
<gilir> we will probably switch from lxdm to lighdm, so the effort on this GUI is quite low for now (priority are elsewhere)
<kosaidpo_is_away> hello guys
<kosaidpo_is_away> im still strunglin with this script
<kosaidpo_is_away> iwant it ot worok in minutes so i modified it but still not workin http://pastebin.com/evvj7eXC
<GaryD> does lightdm have a config gui?
<GaryD> also, why the switch?
<kosaidpo_is_away> hello GaryD can you help me please
<GaryD> i will try...
<kosaidpo_is_away> http://pastebin.com/evvj7eXC this script the sleep cmmd work in secondes so iadded that to make it in minutes but it doesnt work
<GaryD> this is beyond my skills friend, i do not understand any of that.....sorry....what kind of script is that? and what are you trying to do?
<kosaidpo_is_away> GaryD: well i found it on the net you give it a time and it ll reminde you when that time ends but the time is in seconds so me i added 3600 so it ll be in minutes but it doesnt work and its shell using zenity
<GaryD> the only thing you changed was the seconds?
<kosaidpo_is_away> yeshh
<kosaidpo_is_away> in the first when i add 1 it takes it as 1 second but i added 3600 so it ll be a minute but it doesnt work now :P
<GaryD> one minute is 60 seconds...3600 seconds is 60 minutes
<kosaidpo> Grrrrrrrr
<kosaidpo> oh my bad
<GaryD> try 60 seconds and see if it works.
<kosaidpo> yeh it ll
<kosaidpo> well its wokin but for an hour me i tho its a minute and it didnt remind me so i assume it not wokin
<GaryD> lol....stuff happens...
<kosaidpo> thanks catchin eyes GaryD
<GaryD> yw
<kosaidpo> guys how can make a scipt accessible using export ?
<GaryD> kosaidpo: i don't know, have you tried asking over at #ubuntu? they are very active there.
<kosaidpo> GaryD: yeh very active at a point that u have to be way lucky so you question get noticed :D
<kosaidpo> thanks tho i hate goin there its so crowded
<kosaidpo> the thing is here on my machine whwn i so man export theres nethin
<GaryD> lol...yep...but a lot more helpful if you don't have any questions specifically for lubuntu.
<kosaidpo> yeh i agree
<phillw> kosaidpo: if you do not fancy #ubuntu, why do you not use #ubuntu-begginers ? It is a quieter channel, but you will need to learn a wonderful thing called patience.
<GaryD> lol.....
<phillw> ;phillw
<kosaidpo> phillw: yeah i kno
<kosaidpo> i brb fist dinner
<kosaidpo> bk
<kosaidpo> phillw: im there now :D
<Yorvyk_> phillw, ping
<phillw> Yorvyk_: I'm here :)
<Yorvyk_> Just seen your mail - are you getting confused :)
 * phillw currently hanging on by my fingertips.....
<Yorvyk_> They’re just the normal updates you’d expect in an alpha cycle
#lubuntu 2011-12-12
<speckmade> Help help! - My lubuntu(s) here are behaving strangely when I have them installed insige an encrypted LVM.
<speckmade> xorg log file says that there are no graphics driver modules available
<speckmade> installed without encryption or as a live system it starts the GUI.
<calamari> hi.. been noticing a strange bug where if a window that is touching the upper left and I maximize it, it doesn't maximize to fill the screen. However if I try to drag the window (even tho it's maximized), it will suddenly maximize the rest of the way
<calamari> (11.10, sorry, I always forget to say that)
<xsaidx> hello gyus
<teamahma> Hello, terve kaikille
<teamahma> Is there a way to get laptops (HP G62) brightness fixed. command "xbacklight -set 100" works. But I have to use it everytimes. So my problem is that the screen goes dark (maybe to 80%). And the strange part is that if the computer is not used for 10 minutes the bright goes to 100%
<teamahma> but when I touch to mouse it goes to 80% again :/
<philipballew> Hey sp I am going to be giving a desktop with lubuntu on it to a few people and am wondering if you have any good help documentation on the install already or do I need to add that myself?
<teamahma> philipballew: Do you know how to get my laptop ( HP G62) brightness to work how it should. Now it screen is dark when I open the laptop and if I wait 10minutes it goes to 100%, but when I move mouse or keyboard, the keyboard goes back to darker. xbacklight command works so I can get brightness to 100% manually.
<philipballew> no, I do not have that laptop. but there are sever reasons why it might go and do thst
<philipballew> *that
<teamahma> what is the manager which handles these?
<philipballew> not sure. maybe your power manager or even grub
<philipballew> DOes anyone know of any Lubuntu pdf or off line tutorials. like Ubuntu has the  help app. Does Lubuntu have anything?
<45PAAFD80> hello
<45PAAFD80> should Citrix work on Lubuntu?
<holstein> http://support.citrix.com/article/CTX125285
<th^2> holstein, yes i have installed it
<holstein> th^2: you mean, will it work on lubuntu as opposed to ubuntu?
<th^2> holstein, well im running lubuntu so i came here to ask
<holstein> th^2: cool... what are you asking?
<holstein> if anything runs on ubuntu, it *should* run in lubuntu
<th^2> yes i thought that myself
<th^2> but cannot get citrix running on this machine
<th^2> my ubuntu works just fine
<holstein> th^2: theres maybe some little dependancy?
<th^2> maybe
<th^2> argh
<th^2> any help?
<th^2> holstein, what kind of a depency?
<holstein> th^2: should say in the documentation
<holstein> you can link error messages
<holstein> its going to be challening since those packages are *not* ubuntu/canonical maintained
<th^2> well its not giving me any errors. .deb installed just fine and citrix appeared to menu but it just doesnt launch
<holstein> th^2: launch it from the terminal
<th^2> hmm there seems to be no path :S
<holstein> no path to?
<holstein> theres a /dir missing?
<holstein> maybe one didnt get auto created
<holstein> you should be albe to mk it
<th^2> cannot apropos it
<th^2> yes but i cannot find absolute path
<holstein> well, you dont need to
<th^2> okay
<th^2> sh /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/wfica.sh
<th^2> Error: 4 (E_MISSING_ARG)
<th^2> Please refer to the documentation.
<holstein> yup... thats what i think... you'll need to check the documentation
<holstein> th^2: is this lubuntu 11.10? was it ubuntu 11.10?
<holstein> sometimes those companies are expecting the LTS
<th^2> Lubuntu 11.10 yes
<th^2> argh :D
<genoobie> he
<genoobie> hey all
<wxl> sup
<genoobie> I installed lubuntu 3 wks ago and i loved it
<genoobie> today the wireless just "crapped out"
<genoobie> not sure how I could diag it
<wxl> never had any experience with that before
<wxl> laptop or desktop?
<genoobie> yeah, is there any "reinstall driver" type approach
<genoobie> laptop
<genoobie> I am a complete linux newb
<genoobie> if this happened on a windows machine I would reinstall the driver
<wxl> so why don't you take it to a coffee shop (or go warwalking through the neighborhood) and see if you have a problem connecting with any other access points
<wxl> if it does work, then it's a problem either with yoru access point or your isp
<genoobie> well I have another windows laptop next to it and I can connect to the net
<wxl> if it doesn't work, then we can investigate further
<genoobie> so the access point is functional
<wxl> k well there ya go
<wxl> that works too
<wxl> is your wireless enabled?
<genoobie> well the "blue light" that is the wireless switch is on
<wxl> right click on the network manager icon and click on enable wireless
<genoobie> greyed out
<wxl> oh noes
<genoobie> only VPN connections is an option
<wxl> so could you tell me what version of network-manager you have?
<genoobie> hm, not sure how to tell..
<wxl> i have 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu5.1
<wxl> you could search for it in synaptic
<genoobie> any way to cmd line that?
<wxl> or open a terminal and use "sudo apt-cache policy network-manager | grep -i installed"
<genoobie> mine is the same as yours
<genoobie> 5 instead of 5.1
<wxl> hmmmm
<genoobie> but its not checked
<wxl> have you changed any settings on the access point?
<genoobie> does that mean it is not installed?
<genoobie>  no
<wxl> what do you mean it's not checked? in synaptic
<wxl> ?
<genoobie> yes
<wxl> hah that's strange
<wxl> that generally means it's not installed
<wxl> run that command line and see what you get
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> says installed 0.9.1.90-ubuntu5
<wxl> k well u got it
<wxl> hold a sec
<genoobie> yeah, it was working okay until today, i mean it was even working this morning
<wxl> bizarro
<genoobie> anything to "reinstall" that could fix the problem?
<genoobie> if I were to go to a local store and buy one, any pref on which mini-pci works best with linux?
<genoobie> would I just swap and reboot?
<genoobie> or would there have to be other configurations
<wxl> yeah that's a good point come to think of it
<wxl> problem may not be lubuntu
<wxl> problem may be your hardware
<wxl> why don't you download the live iso and run it on the windows machine and see if it still works ok
<genoobie> do you have a link to the live iso?
<genoobie> not a torrent
<wxl> you are on oneiric right?
<wxl> x86 or 64?
<genoobie> wxl how could I check
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<genoobie> i686
<genoobie> oneiric 11.10
<wxl> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> hm
<genoobie> okay, so if I download that and it works...what then
<wxl> another thought to check and see if your basic hardware is working is to use the command line
<genoobie> wxl
<genoobie> okay I'm all ears
<wxl> i'd say reboot to recovery mode (hold shift while it boots to get to the menu)
<wxl> mount the file systems
<genoobie> okay hold a sec
<genoobie> uh oh
<genoobie> hold a sec
<wxl> then go to networking shell
<wxl> ifconfig wlan0
<genoobie> well there is a "recovery mode"
<wxl> dhclient wlan0
<wxl> ping google.com
<genoobie> in grub
<wxl> should work :D
<wxl> yep go for it
<genoobie> okay hold a sec
<genoobie> my windows partition is borked
<genoobie> that sucks
<wxl> ruh roh
<wxl> well anyways that will give you some homework for a while ;)
<genoobie> okay I have resume normal boot
<genoobie> fsck for check file systems
<wxl> don't do it
<wxl> next should be mount file systems
<wxl> go ahead and do that
<genoobie> remount / read/write and mount
<wxl> not sure why you can't just get to the networking shell first but whatever
<wxl> do the remount
<genoobie> clean, dpkg, grub, netroot
<genoobie> root
<genoobie> clean = free space, dpkg repair broken pkgs
<wxl> then the net shell
<genoobie> root then net shell?
<genoobie> or netroot
<wxl> there should be two options
<wxl> one for a root shell, one for a root shell with networking
<wxl> you want the latter
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> done
<genoobie> now?
<wxl> ifconfig wlan0
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> ifconfig wlan0 up
<genoobie> error while getting interface flags, no such device
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> so it's kicked
<wxl> maybe it's wlan1
<genoobie> same err
<wxl> hold
<genoobie> oaky
<wxl> try iwconfig
<wxl> then iwlist scan
<genoobie> lo no wireless
<genoobie> eth0 no wireless
<wxl> curious
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> you might have restricted drivers which may not get loaded
<genoobie> I would get
<genoobie> I mean I would guess that is likely the case
<genoobie> I think it was an "atheros" wireless card
<genoobie> or some stupid crap like that
<genoobie> so what's next?
<genoobie> if I have to load a restricted driver taht is
<wxl> try lspci -vvnn | grep -i wireless
<genoobie_> wxl
<wxl> ?
<genoobie_> you still here?
<genoobie_> ethernet controller 0200 atheros communications inc ar242x / ar542x Wireless network adater (PCI-Express) [168:001c] (rev 01)
<wxl> i don't ever leave :D
<wxl> k
<genoobie_> heh.
<genoobie_> so it looks like it "sees" something...
<wxl> yep
<wxl> good 1st step
<wxl> try modprobe ath5k
<wxl> THEN iwconfig
<genoobie_> okay that seems to bring it up
<wxl> haha
<wxl> yes
<wxl> not sure if you have to set up a dhclient
<wxl> can you ping google or something?
<genoobie_> so now how do I "fix" that in the "normal" boot
<genoobie_> well I probably have to "scan" then "connect" somehow
<wxl> yeah right
<wxl> iwlist scan
<genoobie_> wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
<genoobie_> so iwconfig wlan0 up?
<wxl> try ifconfig wlan0 up
<genoobie_> wlan0 link is not ready
<wxl> hm
<genoobie_> oops tried again, operation not possible due to RF-kill
<wxl> might need sudo
<wxl> but should be something like:
<wxl> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed key [wep key]
<genoobie_> urgh now did ifconfig wlan0 down
<wxl> iwconfig wlan0 essid "[essid]"
<wxl> dhclient wlan0
<wxl> sorry if i'm stumbling around; i've more experience with ethernet in the command line than wireless
<genoobie_> if it is wpa2?
<wxl> ahh
<wxl> you need wpa-supplicant
<genoobie_> urgh...
<genoobie_> :)
<wxl> might as well skip this method
<genoobie_> wxl thanks btw for all this help
<wxl> cuz that isn't going to come installed i don't think
<wxl> so yeah, go try that iso on the other machine
<genoobie_> wpa_supplicant is installed
<wxl> here's info on wireless cards on the buntus https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<wxl> i have like 0 experience with wpa_supplicant
<genoobie_> wxl here's a questino
<genoobie_> if wlan0 comes up in the list
<genoobie_> after modprobe ath5k + iwconfig
<genoobie_> does that mean the wireless card is working?
<wxl> perhaps
<wxl> doesn't mean EVERYTHING's working
<genoobie_> if I pop another wireless card in there then will lspci pick it up?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> or lsusb if it's usb and not pci
<genoobie_> okay let me call my local shop and see if they have any used bg mini pci's in stock
<wxl> i'd go checking that other laptop before you go there
<wxl> but that's just me
<wxl> i could see two things you could do:
<genoobie_> why check the other laptop?
<wxl> 1. test some other OS on the lubuntu machine (might not be easy)
<wxl> 2. test lubuntu on the other laptop
<wxl> if #2 works, then you know that the problem is not lubuntu.. it must be your hardware
<wxl> if #2 does not work, then it is likely that the problem is lubuntu
<wxl> if #1 works, then it must be lubuntu
<wxl> if #1 does not work then it must be the hardware
<wxl> two ways at getting at the same thing
<genoobie_> if the problem was lubuntu, why would it suddenly "crash".
<wxl> that's a darn good question
<wxl> i wouldn't expect such behavior unless something was changed
<wxl> either with the drivers, the networking software, or the properties of the access point
<wxl> needless to say i'm a bit skeptical of it being the software
<genoobie_> so if nothing changed with those features then doesn't that kind of point to the mini wireless?
<wxl> even on windows drivers just don't magically get corrupted
<wxl> sure does, i'd just want to confirm things, that's all
<wxl> again, my own personal opinion
<genoobie_> ok. well mini pci's are cheap.
<genoobie_> just stick to that list?
<genoobie_> wxl not too much support for mini pci though.
<genoobie_> ugh how do I reboot out of command line
<genoobie_> nm, I think I figured it out
#lubuntu 2011-12-13
<genoobie_> hey all
<genoobie> wxl, you still here?
<jophish> Yo!
<Su7> hi !
<jophish> The live cd has a really nice theme for the desktop
<jophish> but the default theme after installing looks... less good
<Su7> i thought it was the same
<jophish> hmm
<jophish> It defiantly isn't
<jophish> definitely*
<Su7> you should be able to find it Settings > Themes
<jophish> aha, my mistake
<jophish> I loaded the lode environment
<jophish> instead of lubuntu
<jophish> it's all beautiful again
<Su7> :-)
<Su7> I do have a problem
<Su7> i can see my HDA ATI SB sound card using alsamixer ina  terminal
<Su7> but how can i select it ?
<Su7> (and make it default)
<jophish> hmm, all my fonts are massive, I'm seeing where I can change the dpi
<jophish> hmm, it seems like there's no easy way to do this
<gypseh> ok so im running lubuntu (32-bit most current version) and i have an onboard ATI radeon HD 4200 tried the restricted drivers got a black screen and cant safeboot tried the manual FGLRX got the same thing...it is REALLY getting me mad
<gypseh> can someone please help me
<gypseh> it would be absolutely epic... i asked in the #ubuntu chan and they sent me here
<wxl> lubuntu is basically a different face on ubuntu
<wxl> the core of what is ubuntu should be there in lubuntu
<wxl> that being said, if you can get that working on ubuntu, it should work on lubuntu
<wxl> #ubuntu's just being poopy apparently
<gypseh> i know its just chan nazi's being asshats lol
<wxl> :3>
<holstein> gypseh: why do you want that driver? games?
<wxl> asshat
<gypseh> the one guy told me to remove the xorg.conf but then what
<wxl> (:3> i mean
<gypseh> i want to get the card working properly so i can use it for my desktop\games\videoplayback\cad (even though i know its not the best for cad....)
<wxl> did you read all this gypseh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ?
<gypseh> yea but im not really seeing what im spossed to do...
<wxl> start at the beginning
<holstein> you probably dont need that driver
<wxl> i'd get rid of fglrx
<gypseh> nah i do cause the cube stuff doesnt work and i was getting minor graphics glitches
<holstein> if you dont want 3d, and you arent having any issues, just use the one that works when you installed
<wxl> cube stuff?
<wxl> uh
<holstein> compiz
<gypseh> thing is I DO want the 3d
<wxl> oh crikey
<gypseh> yea lol sorry i been goin for the last 14hrs im kinda gettin wiped
<holstein> i had mixed luck with compiz and LXDE
<holstein> or XFCE
<wxl> why don't you just install ubuntu?
<holstein> i say, install ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> the driver support will be there
<holstein> plenty of PPAs
<holstein> gnome2.. the cube.. the fire
<holstein> whtever else
<gypseh> i ran mint 10 awhile back and i got it working with FLGRX just fine i tried doing it this time and it just well craps out
<holstein> ubuntu 10.04 is what you want
<holstein> that would have been what mint 10 was based on i think
<gypseh> yuppers
<holstein> that'll be literally like you install, click click click and boom
<gypseh> but see i tried setting up mint 10 as well and it was glitchy as hell when i ran the updates durring the install (installed ver was still mint 10 )
<gypseh> im just confused as hell to why it worked then and dont now
<wxl> mint blows
<holstein> i never do updates during install
<gypseh> mint 12 blows.....
<holstein> gypseh: its a different version
<gypseh> ah
<gypseh> so why is it that ATI cant make a working driver?
<holstein> ati makes a driver ?
<holstein> i thought those were all community reverse engineered?
<holstein> they can of course, but they might not make one
<holstein> im not sure
<gypseh> they have a linux x86_x64 download...and when i set it up the whole system just doesnt boot
<holstein> gypseh: id read the fine print
<holstein> sometimes its for a certain kernel version
<holstein> and typically, its for the LTS
<wxl> there is a suggestion on supported cards page that it should work with the "standard opensource driver"
<wxl> whatever that is
<gypseh> thats what i said....
<bioterror> gypseh, use card that is supported by opensource drivef
<wxl> of course that extends as far as natty from what i can tell
<gypseh> it is i just dont know where the hell to get this opensource driver
<holstein> gypseh: thats the one you were using
<holstein> thats the one that will running after you install
<gypseh> ok so then its not the driver it's a glitch somewhere else?
<holstein> gypseh: in not sure.. you'll need to remove some variables
<wxl> of course if you install shitloads of drivers you can run into some problems with conflicts
<holstein> LXDE is *not* expecting to do compiz
<holstein> that has its own issues
<holstein> im not sure how you set compiz up
<bioterror> do we need compiz for something?
<holstein> im a fan of the cubes and fire too... but its not trivial getting that to work
<gypseh> yea to show that my 3d acceleration is working before i go hunting for a CAD program.....
<holstein> glxgears
<gypseh> yea when i set up glx the system shits out lol
<gypseh> thats the issue
<bioterror> !language | gypseh
<ubot5> gypseh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> gypseh: you can try different kernels
<holstein> you can try a 12.04 daily image live and see..
<wxl> i wouldn't
<wxl> i can't get the darn thing to install
<wxl> well
<wxl> rather i can't get it to boot
<wxl> after install
<holstein> im just suggesting it as an easy way to get at a newer kernel
<holstein> but, dude is gone anyways...
<wxl> just making discussion
<holstein> i havent gotten around to installing it yet
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/894768
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 894768 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument " [High,Fix released]
<holstein> yeah... probably have to get the alpha image and update
<wxl> been trying updates on dailies to no avali
<wxl> the alpha is borked
<holstein> you in #ubuntu+1 ?
<holstein> usually they say in the topic when *not* to upgrade
<wxl> yeah i should prolly head over there
<wxl> i get tired of the big ubuntu channels tho
<wxl> they get overly busy
<holstein> i havent been in there for a while, but it was pretty laid back
 * wxl heads over there with trepidation
<Su7> hi there
<Su7> how can I set the #2 sound card to default in alsamixer ?
<Anand> Hello.
<Anand> Can anyone help me with internet connection in lubuntu
<Su7> I can try
<Su7> what's the matter ?
<Anand> This is the thing . I have password and username
<Anand> I can dial and access it from windows
<Anand> How do I do that in lubuntu
<Anand> bridge.mode or something.. broadband
<Su7> is it a wireless connection ? what is the security ?
<Anand> no it is an adsl
<Su7> so you're using a cable
<Anand> yes
<Su7> isd there any authentication ,
<Su7> ?
<Anand> yeah
<Su7> what is the security ?
<Su7> how is it protected ?
<Anand> It works on windows when I just create a broadband connection and give the username and password
<Su7> you should try to find out what type of security is used first
<Su7> and just use the same on linux
<Anand> hmm .. this is what i see in modem page
<Anand> bridging protocol , ubr llc/snap
<Anand> but where do I login to that ..  giving the username and pass?
<Firefishe> I'm on 11.10.  How do I make a virgin lxde/lubuntu desktop for a particular user?
<frankcox679> The user can choose any desktop installed on bootup
<Firefishe> frankcox679: Are you an actual user or a troll?
<frankcox679> user
<frankcox679> not an expert but used Linus exclusively for 3 years now
<frankcox679> when you boot you can choose a different desktop everytime if you want
<Firefishe> frankcox679: Yes, I know that.  However, how is that germaine to my original question?
<frankcox679> All you have to do is set up the new user
<frankcox679> I donlt really see a p4roblem
<frankcox679> have you read the manual?
<frankcox679> Lubuntu is LXDE =That is what it means Lightweight
<frankcox679> If you set up a new user he, she will automatically have an LXDE desktop
<frankcox679> Welcome to the Lubuntu Desktop project
<frankcox679> Contents
<frankcox679>     Welcome to the Lubuntu Desktop project
<frankcox679>     System requirements
<frankcox679>     Get Lubuntu
<frankcox679>     Get Involved
<frankcox679>     See Also
<frankcox679>     External links
<frankcox679> The objective of the Lubuntu project is to create a variant of Ubuntu that is lighter, less
<frankcox679> resource hungry and more energy-efficient by using lightweight applications and LXDE, The Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment, as its default GUI.
<frankcox679> I can't figure out what your issue us, seriously
<frankcox679> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<frankcox679> At some point you have to read the manual-people are happy to help but you have to do your part as well
<faLUCE> hi. How can I update my system from command line without invoking the gui based update-manager?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> faLUCE: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<faLUCE> JohnDoe_71Rus: thnks. and which is the command for upgrading the distro?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you ask upgdade distro?
<bioterror> so do-release-upgrade
<bioterror> if you want to upgrade to a devel release, use -d
<faLUCE> ok thnks again
<bioterror> I wonder did I mean with so sudo :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> else apt-get dist-upgrade
<bioterror> if you change release from sources, then you might run update and dist-upgrade
<bioterror> other wise not a huge difference with upgrade & dist-upgrade
<david_j_r> I'm looking here https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop but cannot see how to report a bug in Lubuntu.
<david_j_r> Can't find any instructions on this here, either: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<david_j_r> what am I missing?
<head_victim> david_j_r: hang on a tick I'll get a link
<head_victim> david_j_r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<david_j_r> That's what I was missing! Thanks head_vicitim.
<head_victim> david_j_r: glad to help :)
<david_j_r> If only they were always so easy, eh? ;)
<head_victim> Hah it was nice to see a problem I could actually help solve ;)
<david_j_r> lol
<david_j_r> Just updated the front page in the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation#Report_bugs
<head_victim> I was just about to do that but I saw the email that you'd beaten me to it ;)
<david_j_r> :D
<head_victim> (I'm jarednorris, one of the people who just got an email when you updated that page ;) )
<david_j_r> I can do _so_ little to help, I'm trying to do what little I can!
<david_j_r> Ah, good to know - thanks.
<head_victim> david_j_r: you'd be surprised how much you can actually do. I'm not a technical person either but there is always plenty of call for help on the documentation and basic user assistance.
<david_j_r> Every project needs its "idiot users" -- and that's where I come in. ;)
<thorn__> is there a way to install or use lubuntu on top of an Ubuntu install?
<thorn__> To at least benefit from the lightweight desktop?
<holstein> thorn__: you can install lxde
<holstein> you can select lubuntu-desktop for install, and see what is being added and/or removed, just to be safe
<thorn__> so sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ?
<holstein> thorn__: or in synaptic or whatever... where ever you manage pacakges
<holstein> you can sudo apt-get install lxde
<holstein> you should check if you do lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> see what is going to be removed, and make sure you are comfortable with that
<leszek> hi
<Newk-laptop> hi, i changed the way a menu pops up when you right-click on desktop.. how do i get the lubuntu one back again?
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinit/+bug/903895  please have a look here
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 903895 in xinit (Ubuntu) "[12.04] xinit is trying to install unity on lubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<bkm> hello all, what would be the cleanest way to start a lubuntu machine at a virtual console, then run a command to start x, lxdm, and whatever else usually happens at boot time?
<bioterror> add text to kernel parameters
<bioterror> ro splash text
<bioterror> or what ever there reads
<bioterror> ro quiet splash
<bioterror> might be the original context after kernel, add text there and it should be okay
<bkm> bioterror: is that directed at me? or part of a previous conversation?
<bioterror> yep
<bkm> bioterror: thanks. looks like _results may vary_ as i peruse the topic.
<bkm> bioterror: would the answer be the same if i asked, what would be the cleanest way to boot to a virtual terminal command prompt from which i could type startx or another command to get into the standard lubuntu graphical environment
<bkm> ?
<phillw> bkm: to start lubuntu it would be startlubuntu, to start a standard x session it would be start x
<bkm> phillw: thanks. what is the cleanest way to get the machine to boot to a prompt?
<phillw> bkm: on 11.10 you get a choice of DM when you go to log on (it's the bottom left window of choices)
<bkm> one of those choices is not a virtual console command prompt
<phillw> bkm: then follow what bioterror says to add to the grub code.
<bkm> okay, still reading on that - thanks!
<phillw> I've not tried alt-F2 on the log in screen.
<wxl> grub code to go to vc??
<phillw> wxl: to prevent start lubuntu running / add it to the options of which environment you want (x , lxde, lubuntu)
<wxl> i'm just saying it seems weird to do it in grub phillw
<wxl> unless for temporary purposes only
<wxl> i think there should be a vc option to the sessions anyways
<phillw> wxl: it prevents the GUI kicking in. you could choose rescue mode, but then need to su to yourself and all the dangers of messing up permissions that entails.
<bkm> wxl: that would close the graphical environment and switch to a vc?
<phillw> alt F2 should take you to vc
<wxl> yah
<phillw> alt f7 will take you back to GUI
<wxl> unless for some odd reason you don't want to run the gui at all
<bkm> wxl yes
<wxl> (which *I* don't necessarily find odd)
<bkm> i want to just have a console and then run a command to fire up the spaghetti that is the lubuntu environment
<phillw> wxl: he just needs to tell grub?
<wxl> phillw: let's see the code
<phillw> wxl: bioterror posted it earlier, scroll up.
<wxl> not seeing it
<wxl>  /lastlog goes back to the 12th and i see nada
<wxl> oh
<wxl> text
<wxl> huh.
<wxl> weird
<wxl> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#gfxpayload
<wxl> interesting
<phillw> wxl: that looks quite cute :)
<wxl> cute, huh? ;)
<phillw> If you guys wish, I can fire up an VM and have a play with it.
 * bkm might have to try this on another machine. seems like things could go wrong...
<phillw> (yeah, I have got them back)!
<phillw> bkm: that is why I said I can try it on a VM :)
<wxl> nothing can go "wrong"
<wxl> might not work :D
<wxl> but nothing will go "wrong"
<phillw> indeed, you just edit grub back.
<wxl> i say TEMPORARILY edit the boot parameters
<wxl> don't bother messing with grub
<wxl> just hold down shift and then hit f6 and edit as needed and call it good
<phillw> +1 wxl
<wxl> worked phillw ?
<phillw> I was not asked to try?
<wxl> oh i thought you implied you were
<phillw> just kicking in a VM... bbs
<phillw> what version lubuntu do you want me to install?
<wxl> any
<Newk-laptop> right clicking on desktop gives me now openbox menu.. how do i get the one from lubuntu back?
<phillw> wxl, it takes a few mins to make a new VM
<phillw> I upgraded all my system yesterday, so am still playing catch up on things like my VM's.
<phillw> wxl: there is a bug on installing lubuntu (and most likely all of them), even if you say do NOT get the most recent updates, it still does. Which on my slow speed == 45 minutes :(
<wxl> phillw: no worse than the latest dailies which grab unity.. which subsequently borks the boot
<phillw> wxl: I also get the bug reports! just because I'm quiet, does not mean I'm not involved :)
<wxl> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinit/+bug/903895 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/899742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 903895 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "[12.04] gnome-session is trying to install unity on lubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 899742 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter segfault in libgio-2.0.so.0.3000.1 on Lubuntu 12.04 Alpha 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> What a 'pile of dependancies' :P
<wxl> oh ok well i guess you know
<phillw> yorvik was pretty scathing in his following of the depedancies!
<Newk-laptop> nobody here knows how fix the desktop menu?
<phillw> Newk-laptop: exactly what did you do?
<Newk-laptop> well there was this option in the menu that said something like "use openbox menu instead" but now i dont know how to change it back
<phillw> I can send you a 'clean' .config file to put onto your machine which will return your desktop to "factory default"
<Newk-laptop> hmm.. i rather not do it that way.. i could compare them maybe
<Newk-laptop> where is this config file located?
<Newk-laptop> it has something to do with pcmanfm ?
<Newk-laptop> ah well, will try to fix this some other time.
<phillw> Newk-laptop: if you will bear with us, I'm currently installing lubuntu onto a Virtual Machine so I can have a good look at your issue. I cannot do that at a click of my fingers, please be patient. you are not being ignored!
<Newk-laptop> ok thank you! :)
<Newk-laptop> meanwhile i try to find it too
<wxl> lost your msgs in the fray Newk-laptop
<wxl> i can fix this
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper.21
<wxl> found it
<wxl> enjoy
<phillw> wxl: thanks
<wxl> http://is.gd/OpfMzO is shorter
<wxl> np phillw
<phillw> I knew we had FAQ's for a reason, just not had chance to review them recently :(
<wxl> i wrote that one so i remember it (painfully) ;)
<phillw> wxl: I know that feeling :)
<Newk-laptop> thats it!
<Newk-laptop> thank you!
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> now go find some bugs and report them, newk
<wxl> ;)
<Newk-laptop> :)
<Newk-laptop> maybe ad an option in the openbox menu to this menu :D
<Newk-laptop> i go log-off and on to check if its fixed
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i seem to remember mine being updated almost immediately
<Newk-laptop> well maybe i got something in between when killing pcmanfm
<Newk-laptop> brb
<bkm> wxl, phillw, bioterror: thanks all. the /etc/default/grub option worked. i had to switch to another virtual console, then i su[doed] # lxdm start
<phillw> okies bkm thanks for reporting back :)
<Newk-laptop> yay.. its back :3
<frankcox679> Weird error trying to boot livecd --- EDD Error 8000 reading reading sector 27625
<frankcox679> gfxboot,C32 n0t a Com32R image
<frankcox679> any ideas?
<holstein> maybe a bad rom drive
<holstein> bad iso download... bad disc
<frankcox679> I loaded xp with same drive and used same disk on my laptop to install Lubuntu 10.10
<frankcox679> 11.10 I mean
<holstein> cool
<holstein> maybe test the hard drive?
<frankcox679> tried another lubuntu disk-same problem
<frankcox679> Jack Black perhaps?
<holstein> ?
<frankcox679> guess I will try testing hd -thanks
<holstein> hard drive and memory
<frankcox679> whiskey
<frankcox679> thanks for reminding me -the guy had a 512 and a 256 chip so I changed to a similar 512-could be the problem
<bkm> ls
<bkm> gah!
<wxl> ?
<frankcox679> apparently it was the memory-everything was the same but the brand
<filo1234> hi all
<filo1234> I guys how can I find audio server in use on lubuntu?
<wxl> pulseaudio just as with the other buntus filo1234
<filo1234> wxl: I don't have pulseaudio installed, I've installed lubuntu-desktop from a minimal ubuntu install
<filo1234> I suppose I'm using alsa
<filo1234> but how can I see service from shell?
<wxl> if you want to get to alsa controls you can do alsamixer filo1234
<wxl> i'm surprised minimal doesn't include pulseaudio
<wxl> REALLY surprised
<filo1234> wxl: nope Idon't need to control my audio, and yes I use alsamixer normally
<wxl> filo1234: what do you want again?
<filo1234> I'm only curious to know how to see server in use..
<filo1234> so ps ax | grep alsa
<filo1234> doesn't say nothing
<filo1234> for example
<Newk-laptop> pulseaudio's latency sucks
<filo1234> uhm maybe esaound
<filo1234> esound
<filo1234> bof, I don't know :-|
<frankcox679> there is a page in the Ubuntu docs on how to switch to OSS
<frankcox679> on secong thought they quit supporting it
<filo1234> frankcox679: sure but I don't have problem with audio :)
<frankcox679> it worked for me on Isadora
<filo1234> I'm only to know wich server, lubuntu are using to
<frankcox679> ok
<filo1234> I suppose alsa...but I'm not 100% sure
<filo1234> wxl: BTW I've installed from a minimal 10.04 ...maybe on oneiric it uses pulseaudio
<frankcox679> alsa is in sbin so it must be
<frankcox679> the Lubuntu alternate seems quicker
<filo1234> frankcox679: yeah but like each process I suppose that "ps" reveales it..if is in use
<wxl> filo1234: yeah i don't know. i'd ask #ubuntu frankly
<wxl> filo1234: installing lubuntu metapackages on ubuntu is NOT the same as lubuntu
<filo1234> yeah
<filo1234> ok thanks
<filo1234> Bye
<frankcox679> cya
#lubuntu 2011-12-14
<roycebarber> woah so there is a lubuntu channel. handy.
<roycebarber> any of you kind folks up for a hard one... why wont PureBasic do anything productive ever.
<frankcox679> howdy
<frankcox679> howdy
<Enlil> Hello.. I need some help with installing qt on lubuntu,, please
<Enlil> not sure which package to select in synaptic
<temepiel-> is lubuntu more lightweight than xubuntu ?
<bioterror> yes
<Enlil> It seems so.
<temepiel-> how is samba accomplished through lubuntu ?
<temepiel-> system-config-samba ?
<bioterror> be more specific
<temepiel-> can you right click and share ?
<bioterror> no
<temepiel-> in file manager
<temepiel-> ok...
<Enlil> any help with what I Asked? anyone?
<bioterror> Enlil, qtcreator and qt4-designer
<Enlil> thanks :)
<Enlil> will synaptic resume downloads if I lose power or so?
<iceroot> Enlil: no
<Enlil> k
<Osmodivs> Hello. I want to learn C++ so I installed GTK+3. I did the classic ./configure make make install, but I do not know where the executable is, in the tutorial says I need to do this:  ./configure --prefix=/opt/gtk But I do not know where is that going to be installed, I want it to be in my Menu>Programming. How do I tell ./configure to do that?
<MJ23> Hello
<bioterror> MJ23, hi
<MJ23> Im going to setup my first server and found a guide which used xubuntu. I really think that desktop enviroment looked horrible at the same time as i have heard lubuntu is very fast and need less energy
<Neosano> MJ23, yea, so?
<MJ23> is xubuntu and lubuntu so similar that i can use the guide the same way?
<bioterror> MJ23, as you're talking about server
<MJ23> ye
<bioterror> which mostly is about daemons and things like that, yes you could use that guide
<Neosano> MJ23, usually guides are for all *buntus, so yeah, you're going to be fine ;)
<Neosano> bioterror, what about image viewer in 12.04? I heard some rumors about switching to another one. Current image viewer is too buggy :(
<MJ23> okey :) cool. I was about to download the os image from the website. But it had 2 different options. Desktop and alternative were alternative said= The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Lubuntu. It provides for the following situations: LVM and/or RAID partitioning
<bioterror> alternate is text based installer
<MJ23> as im going to try out some raid, do i need to download the alternative?
<bioterror> !raid
<ubot5> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<goldencut> hi
<goldencut> i have a Q about L11.04
<goldencut> i've been using it for some time now, dualbooting with winxp (L doesn't support my smartcard reader ;()
<xsaidx> goldencut: just ask and if someone kno will help
<xsaidx> smartcard means that thing which reads sd memory cards ?
<goldencut> nope, the one which reads our national identity cards
<goldencut> but i've kind of already accepted that linux just doesn't support that card. my Q is from something else...
<goldencut> I want it to mount my ntfs partition on boot, BUT with same settings as pcmanfm does it
<goldencut> i tried to add to fstab: UUID=4254A5B554A5ABDB	/media/data	ntfs-3g	defaults,nls=utf8	0	0
<goldencut> but that way all my new files are by root and executable which is not good,
<xsaidx> goldencut:  when i had dual both it does by its own
<xsaidx> goldencut: well you can give a read about fstab and mount your drive on read only
<xsaidx> i guess its ro
<xsaidx> im not sure check it out in the man or the doc
<goldencut> i have links in y home folder to ntfs partition and they are unusable after boot unless i first open pcmanfm and click on the drive
<goldencut> can i tell pcmanfm )or whatever the mounter subsystem is= to mount the partition on boot
<goldencut> ?
<xsaidx> goldencut: im sorry but i didint get it and could please say whats your problem and what you want to achieve
<goldencut> ps. sorry bout my () <---wrong keyboard :/
<xsaidx> goldencut: yesh just get the UID partition and put it in the /etc/fstab
<xsaidx> goldencut: no need to tlk to pcmanfm jsut tell it to fstab file
<goldencut> i want my lubuntu 11.04 system to mount a specific ntfs partition automatically after boot the SAME SETTINGS as pcmanfm does it if i click on that partition in the left hand panel
<goldencut> with*
<goldencut> if i mount it "ntfs-3g	defaults,nls=utf8	0	0" all the new files get wrong permissions and owners
<xsaidx> have a read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab goldencut
<goldencut1> ok, thnks
<goldencut1>  i thought that maybe there is a well-known trick how to get the partition mounted automatically but without fstab
<goldencut1> because all the partitions are loaded to pcmanfm and it only takes a click to mount them
<goldencut1> i just want the pcmanfm to make that click automatically after boot for me
<xsaidx> uhn are you that lazy ?? goldencut1
<goldencut1> i have spent hours searching for solution, it's not lazyness
<wxl> aw sheesh xsaidx really? be nice
<goldencut1> it's just stupid to fiddle with fstab if system can do it itself, automatically
<xsaidx> wxl:  hihi i am  , goldencut1 im not ??
<goldencut1> huh?
<wxl> fstab is automatic.
<wxl> you set up fstab to do what you want automatically.
<wxl> problem solved.
<goldencut1> yes, but how does pcmanfm mount the drives?
<goldencut1> and can i tell it to do it for me?
<goldencut1> there seems to be some hidden framework that does the mounting
<goldencut1> it mounts my iphone and memory cards
<goldencut1> it lists my partition and mounts the automatically after a mouse click
<goldencut1> but how could i access it...
<wxl> goldencut1: that's gvfs
<wxl> try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCManFM#Volume_handling
<goldencut1> i thought it was gvfs + some other stuff but i'm not sure...
<goldencut1> are u using lubuntu urself?
<wxl> <sarcasm>no, i thought it would be cool to hang out here, though</sarcasm>
<goldencut1> pcmanfm has in it's settings "mount mountable volumes automatically" but for some reason it doesn't work...
<goldencut1> well, i have seen stranger things on internet...
<goldencut1> ok, thnx 4 ur time
<goldencut1> bye
<qwebirc84771> Hmm im trying to install Lubuntu on my old HP Pavillion with AMD Athlon(tm) 64 3800 (2,9Ghz), Geforce 6600, 1 gb ram. It used windows XP before and it ran pretty good. Now when i made a atempt to install lubuntu it all froze a minute after the start. It started to smell a bit burnt around the computer so i let it rest for a while and tried again later. The same happened again...
<xsaidx> qwebirc84771: i guess it may be issua of th pc arch make sure you dl the ight iso
<qwebirc84771> a minute after the installation start (didnt get throw)*
<xsaidx> qwebirc84771: what iso you dl ?? i guess you need the 64
<qwebirc84771> 11.04 32 bit (the lubuntu site told me it wasnt gonna be any problem to have 32 on a 64 comp, but it would be problem having 64 on a 32 comp)
<xsaidx> qwebirc84771: yeh true
<xsaidx> so them im sorry i have no idea
<holstein> qwebirc84771: try it live first
<qwebirc84771> it froze when i tried to use the web browser (in live)
<holstein> qwebirc84771: thats better than the burnt smell scenario
<qwebirc84771> xsaidx np, u tried! all i can ask for. Thank you!
<holstein> if it wont run live, its pretty safe to assume installing wont go so well (easily)
<xsaidx> qwebirc84771:   ;]  btw lubuntu its one cool distro
<qwebirc84771> hehe yeah true, what could be the problem? :S
<holstein> there are some options from the boot screen under F6... nomodeset for example
<holstein> nomodeset*
<qwebirc84771> hmm okey, what can i do there?
<holstein> qwebirc84771: try the options
<qwebirc84771> are u sure its under F6? just got a black screen by pressing that
<qwebirc84771> holstein
<holstein> qwebirc84771: when you see the list about running live, or installing... along the bottom are options... you will see F6 there
<holstein> when you press it, you get a list
<qwebirc84771> after choosing my usb stick in bios i get the options "default" and some stuff but nothing called nomodeset or F6, pressing F6 didnt do anything either
<qwebirc84771> used the software ubootin to get the is image bootable
<qwebirc84771> os*
<qwebirc84771> ill just try download 11.10 and see if it works
<holstein> qwebirc84771: might have to google around about how to get to those options from unetbootin
#lubuntu 2011-12-15
<qwebirc84771> i really thought it would make t
<qwebirc84771> make it this time*
<qwebirc84771> changed to 64 bit os and it was up running for 10 minutes in live cd and came pretty far on the installation but now all froze again
<phillw> qwebirc84771: 1st question, as always, have you run the self test on the CD?
<qwebirc84771> phillw no... what is a self test? (im booting from usb, by the software ubootin)
<phillw> when you boot, there is an option to test the 'cd' it applies also to usb media. It just carrys out an md5 checksum against all the files.
<phillw> makes sure a byte did not get dropped as it was created.
<qwebirc84771> hmm would be strange. have used the same software and same usbstick for installing ubuntu, pinguyos and linux mint (but not on this computer).
<qwebirc84771> Ill try that anyway
<phillw> it's always best to ensure the installation iso is not corrupted.. it saves so much heart ache later :)
<qwebirc84771> do u mean "check disc for defects" ?
<qwebirc84771> phillw go "no errors found" :/
<qwebirc84771> :'(
<phillw> qwebirc84771: instead of going via live .. go str8 for install. I had problems going from live and then install.
<phillw> a little gremlin that I could not reproduce.
<qwebirc84771> there is some strange problem aswell. Some times (random about 30%) when i shut off the computer and restart it, it just go bananas and goes 110% active with out any reason, and bios doesnt open. First time it smelled burned
<qwebirc84771> no clue why, and hasnt react like that before.
<phillw> qwebirc84771: that sounds like hardware... is it a laptop or desktop unit?
<qwebirc84771> no its a hp pavillion with amd athlon 3800
<phillw> qwebirc84771: it is either a laptop or a desktop unit
<qwebirc84771> but that problem doesnt appear when im up running the live cd
<qwebirc84771> oh, its a desktop unit
<phillw> if there is burning smell, I guess you have a cooling fan not working. running LiveCD does not put as much strain on a system as an install does. I'd suggest you check that the fan on the CPU is not clogged up with dust.
<phillw> qwebirc84771: http://static.compusa.com/html/guide_Basic_PC_Cooling.html
<qwebirc84771> might be that, cuz it is very "clogged"
<qwebirc84771> with dust
<phillw> that site covers most of the stuff :)
<qwebirc84771> hmm i got a air compressor, but it is pretty strong. is the computers parts very sensetive? or would it handle the most of air pressure?
<phillw> qwebirc84771: depends on the air pressure!
<phillw> a can of 'air' (aka de-duster) is recommended, blasting 200 p.s.i. air pressure at them is not.
<frankcox679> howdy
<frankcox679> I Can anyone help me with a launcher problem? I am trying to launch a webpage from the Office menu and the program installed the link incorrectly
<frankcox679> the command says sensible-browser localhost/git-filename
<frankcox679> anyone?
<frankcox679> howdy yopy
<qwebirc84771> phillw seems to work now :)
<jophish__> yo yo yo!
<jophish__> I'd like to unbind ToggleFullscreen from F11
<jophish__> I've changed the binding in .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml and /usr/share/lxde/openbox/rc.xml
<jophish__> however f11 is still toggling fullscreen
<jophish__> (and more importantly swallowing the keypress event)
<grubbles> Hello, I recently installed wow on my inspiron mini and it works fine up to the playable part, that's when it crashes. my wine version is 1.2.1, I have configured config.wtf according to specifications, and I am not playing through the launcher. My netbook is rocking the intel N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller and the only propriety drivers I seam to have installed is one for sound. I was told that is because lubuntu
<Unit193> grubbles: What version of WoW? I take it you followed the Wiki page?
<grubbles> Unit193: I dl the launcher from battlenet and installed through wine. I'm guessing the most current
<Unit193> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922 And apart from following the Wiki, I can only tell you to join their channel as I haven't ever played WoW in my life (Thus, I haven't installed it) If it works on Ubuntu but not on Lubuntu, I may be able to help you
<LubuntuPowered> how would i go about having a second input type again? i did it myself with the previous version, but forgot how. and i can't really find help for this version or any version for that matter
<LubuntuPowered> different language input
<grubbles> Unit193:Thank you I will give that a look
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LubuntuPowered: language settings? add language
<LubuntuPowered> yeah i added it already
<JohnDoe_71Rus> add language select to lxpanel?
<LubuntuPowered> lxpanel?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> language indicator
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or some like this http://pastebin.com/Pw15y5NL
<LubuntuPowered> i installed ibus but it didn't work out like before
<LubuntuPowered> and nothing happens when i click on Input Method Switcher via preferences
<leszek> hi
<bittin> hi
<bittin> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2149430
<iceroot> is it a bug or a feature that 12.04 is using lightdm instead of lxdm?
<leszek> iceroot: a feature
<iceroot> an ugly feature
<iceroot> but lxdm is still installed, so i think that is a bug
<leszek> might be
<leszek> there will be however a lightdm theme for lubuntu I guess
<asif> hi...
<bittin> hi
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> any idea about a tool that ican use to unlock my 3g modem
<bioterror> why it needs to be unlocked?
<bioterror> I just plugged my huawei into usb port, clicked that it's post paid and surfed web
<iceroot> what is the name of the logout-screen where i can shutdown the pc or log out the current user
<iceroot> or better, the name of the package for that window
<Unit193> lxsession-logout
<iceroot> Unit193: thank you
<xsaidx> bioterror: sorry for late reaply yes i want to unlock it so ican use other provider cards which provide nice offer
<xsaidx> any idea how to unlock  alactel 3g modem
<phillw> bioterror: once again, my 3G Huwaeii is not seen :(
<xsaidx> phillw: not seen as not detected ?? if so usb-modeswtich package is missing
<iceroot> phillw: have a look at dmesg on 12.04 i am faciing the problem that usb-modeswitch is segfaulting, maybe that is also your issue
<iceroot> and because of that my umts-modem is not seens because usb-modeswitch is not switching correctly
<phillw> I'm on my main 11.10 but I may have broken nm... I need to set up a new user and try.
<bioterror> buy better dongles :D
<xsaidx> bioterror: im from morroco and i dont have an international credit card :P
<phillw> bioterror: it is from the company 3 in the UK.... they do know about 3G :P
<bioterror> I got mine with phone
<bioterror> I had no other choice than take it
<bioterror> yeah, Huawei E367 is the model
<Unit193> jussi: A bit late, but there is a GUI way to set autologin. Thought the configfile is better, gksudo lxdm-config will let you choose if you want to set the autologin to the user running the command.
<phillw-virtual> Unit193: would you add that to the FAQ, please? :)
<phillw> Unit193: it seems okay on 11.10 :)
<Unit193> Yep, I looked like it to me
#lubuntu 2011-12-16
<lynaealt> ybit: hey
<lynaealt2> ybit help!
<ybit> hey sorry about all of that
<ybit> i've been creating a screencast for my friend
<ybit> i've just given her xubuntu and lubuntu and i was walking through how to get help
<lynaealt> ybit help!
<lynaealt> ignore these messages, sorry just working on more screencasts
<zeroseven0183> Quick questions
<zeroseven0183> How do you modify the Alt-Tab look here in Lubuntu?
<foobarbob> ybit help!
<ybit> ugh
<ybit> one more
<zeroseven0183> Anyone?
<foobarbob> ybit help!
<Unit193> zeroseven0183: Check ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<ybit> ...and i'm done
<ybit> whee! one more ubuntu user
<Unit193> ybit: Why does he keep doing that anyway?
<ybit> that's me
<ybit> i was showing how to get help using irc
<ybit> was showing how to message me
<ybit> and i'm done for the night
<ybit> adíos amigos!
<Unit193> Adios
<Mr_EE1> hello guys
<Mr_EE1> i want to use tv on my desktop how do i get it playing on lubuntu11.10 its a phillips sa7130x
<Mr_EE1> hello guys
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mr_EE1: may be http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948180
<Mr_EE1> JohnDoe_71Rus: how to get the drivers for my tv-card?
<david_j_r> I have recurrent problems loading certain sites into browsers
<david_j_r> The worst offenders are Gmail loading in Chromium, but it affects other sites and browsers too.
<david_j_r> I thought it might be my internet connection, but have now tested on a very fast JANET connection, and it is the same.
<david_j_r> Last thing I did was run Firefox and Chromium from terminal command line, so I have "logged" those sessions.
<david_j_r> Two questions:
<david_j_r> 1. Where's the best place to post about this problem? Lubuntu mailing list? (Seems like ubuntu forums would the *wrong* place ;) )
<david_j_r> 2. Is there anything else I could/should do to debug/get useful diagnostic info?
<head_victim> david_j_r: I'd probably have a terminal running top and see what chromium is doing when you're trying to load those pages CPU and memory wise.
<head_victim> I've often found CPU is the more common bottleneck than network connection speed.
<david_j_r> Interesting - will check it out.
<david_j_r> I just checked back and there was a thread running on this in the lubuntu-desktop mailing list, but it went quiet.
<david_j_r> I see I even posted in it! Had forgotten....
<david_j_r> Hmm -- just tried Chromium with Gmail now.
<david_j_r> It started out OK, but stalled while reading first message.
<david_j_r> CPU never really went over about 20% (while running - it pegged while loading).
<david_j_r> But now it has totally frozen, and CPU is 3%.
<david_j_r> It seems more like a "window" problem than CPU or network speed (which is fine).
<kvarley> I installed compiz and am using it as my window manager. It has made the default title bars disappear. Can I get them back or not? I assume they are provided by openbox?
<head_victim> kvarley: I've never tried compiz and lxde but all I've heard is that is doesn't work well. I'd suggest posting on the mailing list to see if anyone who has done it previously pops in
<head_victim> david_j_r: ah ok, I don't recall the ml conversation on that topic, were any suggestions offered?
<kvarley> head_victim: Ok thanks
<david_j_r> head_vicitim: ml conversation started here: https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg05574.html
<david_j_r> It dried up pretty quickly!
<head_victim> david_j_r: appears to be a general problem not  just with Lubuntu as well
<david_j_r> I see plenty of complaints, but not much specificity - but when you say "general", do you mean across OS's? or Linux in particular?
<head_victim> Across all OS's
<david_j_r> =/ Bummer.
<head_victim> Is it fairly recent?
<david_j_r> No - been consistent since I installed Lubuntu 11.10
<david_j_r> I'm on Windows at work, and never a problem
<head_victim> Have you disabled any/all extensions?
<david_j_r> even at home...
<david_j_r> yes - done the "safe mode" testing, and across different browsers.
<david_j_r> I was running Jaunty on the machine in question
<david_j_r> and it didn't have any trouble
<david_j_r> Moved to Lubuntu to get off Jaunty. )
<david_j_r> :)
<head_victim> Maybe it's that version of Chromium.
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta MIGHT be worth a try but bear in mind it's beta software so unless you know how to revert changes it may not be a good option
<david_j_r> Possible - it's *worst* in Chromium, but not only
<david_j_r> My Chromium reports: 15.0.874.106 (Developer Build 107270 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<david_j_r> But that is *default* for Lubuntu, isn't it?
<david_j_r> Is there a "stable build"?
<david_j_r> The versions in the launchpad page you linked are all 16.0.912.63, so yet newer that what I've got.
<david_j_r> Here > https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable > v. 	16.0.912.63~r113337
<head_victim> Ah I've always thought dailies were less stable than betas
<head_victim> So I didn't think dailies would be a good idea.
<david_j_r> Where do I find out what PPA my system is getting its updates from?
<head_victim> It won't be using a PPA unless you've told it to.
<head_victim> It will be using the main repositories
<david_j_r> No - I haven't - I'm just using it as Lubuntu-out-of-the-box
<david_j_r> right
<david_j_r> Are they on Launchpad somewhere?
<head_victim> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-updates/chromium-browser is the package you're currently using
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser is the main launchpad page
<david_j_r> thanks
<Thorbjorn> Hail! How i can change openbox menu in lubuntu?
<bioterror> you get openbox menu and you want lxde menu back?
<Thorbjorn> no
<Thorbjorn> i change session to openbox, how i can change menu, add more aplications
<bioterror> by configuring
<Thorbjorn> in openbox menu?
<Thorbjorn> but how?
<bioterror> ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<Thorbjorn> doesn't work
<Thorbjorn> bioterror: okay im now in empty openboks
<Thorbjorn> openbox
<Thorbjorn> now working
<Thorbjorn> thanks
<Gege71> hello
<Gege71> is there a tool to configure lxde colors/themes
<Gege71> configurring a dark theme is really a pain
<ybit> hi Gege71
<ybit> looking into it
<ybit> Gege71: you mean outside of plaintext?
<ybit> Gege71: I'm not aware of such a program, but I think it's a straightforward process in developing this app if you or someone wants to
<Gege71> <ybit> indeed, graphical tools are needed... but i'm unable to make one :)
<bodhi_zazen> Can one configure the notifications on Lubuntu, the bubble ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://i.stack.imgur.com/9XUz6.jpg
<bodhi_zazen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88274/how-can-i-make-smaller-pop-ups-on-lubuntu
#lubuntu 2011-12-17
<BjornW> Can somebody tell me more about how Lubuntu deals with sound/audio? Is it using plain ALSA or PulseAudio or anything else? Where can I read about these things?
<bioterror> alsa
<kvarley> BjornW: LUbuntu uses Alsa by default - http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page ; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<kvarley> BjornW: You can, however, install PulseAudio within LUbuntu. =]
<kvarley> bioterror: How's it going?
<BjornW> thanks bioterror and kvarley! I'm trying to automatically switch between soundcards :)
<kvarley> BjornW: This looks promising: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/dual-soundcards-in-alsa-293002/  Just search around on forums and wiki pages I guess =)
<kvarley> Is there a program I can use for openbox which will let me mimic compiz window tiling?
<bioterror> kvarley, fine, I guess, a little tired ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: Clearly sir, you need more caffeine xD
<bioterror> I do need
<bioterror> I'm far from my normal daily dosage
<kvarley> bioterror: haha, withdrawl isn't fun
<BjornW> How can I enable the restarting of X (used to ctrl-alt-backspace)
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<BjornW> thanx bioterror.
<bioterror> I dunno why that ctrl-alt-del is disabled by default nowdays
<BjornW> I'm trying to get Lubuntu to use my other soundcard for the mixer. So far no luck any hints? Ps: lxde.org is down?
<bioterror> BjornW, install "pavucontrol"
<BjornW> bioterror: isn't that just for PulseAudio?
<bioterror> hmmm
<BjornW> PulseAudioVolumeControl == pavucontrol ;)
<bioterror> BjornW, what if
<bioterror> aplay -l
<bioterror> you get listing
<bioterror> and then alsamixer -c number
<BjornW> yeah didn't work, since it can't connect to the Pulse Audio server
<bioterror> I cant get any sound from my HTPC using HDMI :(
<bioterror> I get only from analog
<BjornW> bioterror: you probably need to set the default audio card to HDMI
<bioterror> I've tried
<bioterror> I even booted vanilla ubuntu and played with it
<bioterror> maybe I'm forced to try windows :G
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> daily 12.04 december 17
<wxl> that's what yr running bioterror ?
<bioterror> language crashes when you hit the installer, and continue borks
<bioterror> when you hit "back" it will repair the "continue"
<wxl> hah crazy
<bioterror> wxl, if everything goes well, I'll be in ~10mins
<wxl> i installed.. uhh.. yesterday? the day before?
<wxl> didn't have a problem
<wxl> but have in the recent past
<wxl> ruh oh i don't think i filed a bug for that
<bioterror> oh nice
<bioterror> executing 'grub install /dev/sda failed."
<bioterror> this is a fatal error.
<wxl> wow nuts
<wxl> try yesterdays
<wxl> i'm ON precise right now
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> let's have a boot
<bioterror> did not go as well as I thought
<bioterror> maybe it did not like brtfs
<wxl> um
<wxl> possible
<bioterror> trying my favourite jfs now ;)
<bioterror> and grub went in
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> lightdm is the crappiest piece of crap I've ever seen
<bioterror> honestly
<bioterror> no packages to be upgraded and it just does not start
<bioterror> keeps flashing on and off
<wxl> oh i had that problem
<wxl> fixed in the latest tho
<wxl> i don't know why the hell you're seeing that issue
<wxl> that is because of unity-greeter crashing (yeah, right?)
<bioterror> nope
<wxl> what you got in your log?
<bioterror> nothing :D
<bioterror> I'm trying to startx
<wxl> baaah
<wxl> and it looks like it's going to load the dm, then poops out to framebuffer, then dm, framebuffer, etc. ad infinitum
<bioterror> no errors no warnings
<wxl> ?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but fb should not be used with KMS?
<wxl> tail /var/log/syslog
<bioterror> mhmmm
<bioterror> I'mm start lightdm and ssh into this
<wxl> you could also just boot into recovery and see it that way
<wxl> not sure why this doesn't show fixed as it is but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/899742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 899742 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter segfault in libgio-2.0.so.0.3000.1 on Lubuntu 12.04 Alpha 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> just fyi here's what i've been successful with
<wxl> $ cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<wxl> Lubuntu 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" - Alpha i386 (20111214)
<wxl> so i guess it's actually 3 days old
<wxl> hopefully there's not a regression
<bioterror> yes, my dmesg was full of unity-greeter
<wxl> sounds like we may have a regression then
<bioterror> why "startlubuntu" does not work :P
<wxl> you should file a bug on unity-greeter
<wxl> what is the output of /var/log/installer/media-info?
<bioterror> I dunno, I made .xinitrc with "exec startlubuntu"
<bioterror> :-)
<wxl> i guess what i'm getting at is that this is similar to a bug we've already seen
<wxl> that being said i don't think the problem is in anything except unity-greeter
<wxl> and it sounds like we have a regression
<bioterror> enabled proposes
<wxl> unless your iso is <20111214
<wxl> proposed never fixed it for me
<wxl> we'll see
<bioterror> nothing to upgrade
<bioterror> this is actually easy to fix
<bioterror> I'll add text to grub's default and update-grub ;)
<bioterror> and once in a while I'll try to launch lightdm
<bioterror> I hate this when I alt+f2 and that run does not get on top of everything
<wxl> ditto
<bioterror> chromium should use GTK theme by default
<bioterror>     <layer>normal</layer>
<bioterror>     # 'above', 'normal', or 'below'
<bioterror> that could be it
<bioterror> oh well, gmrun works out of the box
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I could configure my tty to startx when I log in
<bioterror> wxl, now I'll never need lightdm in my life ;)
<bioterror> wxl, are you there?
<bioterror> what's this
<bioterror> no AMD64 flashplugin?
<wxl> bioterror: now
<bioterror> what did I have in my mind
<bioterror> I really should write them instantly
 * wxl gets out his book of psychosis
<bioterror> do you have "suspend" and stuff like that in your xfce4-power-manager?
<wxl> don't have a battery
<wxl> so the applet doesn't show anything
<bioterror> okay
<wxl> i do have hibernate in logout..
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I think I'm missing consolekit
<bioterror> that was it ;)
#lubuntu 2011-12-18
<Folklore> what WM does this use again
<medicalwei> openbox?
<Folklore> the l 1
<Folklore> it was lxde
<dio525i> i'm trying to launch gui apps remotely from an ssh tunnel ... server is lubuntu client is ubuntu... does anyone know what i need to do to allow remotely launching gui apps from lubuntu?
<holstein> dio525i: you are wanting to forward X ?
<holstein> that'll be the same as in any-buntu
<holstein> X tunneling is what i believe you want to search
<dio525i> holstein, sorry i was in a diff tty trying to figure this out....i was getting an xauth error...i needed to edit my xwrapper.config on my server to allow me to tunnel x applications
<_DeLa_> hello - maybe here I can get an answer to the following question:
<_DeLa_> question: when I am contend with everything the regular ubuntu has to offer except the unity desktop, is it okay to just install the lxde or xfce desktops environments from the software center and use them this way? Or do the full lubuntu / xubuntu provide a more stable / efficient use of these desktops?
<user-3214> hello
<user-3214> I can not boot lubuntu.iso from hard disk using grub4dos
<user-3214> I get initramfs unnable to find medium containing life file system
<user-3214> Do you know how I can get around this?
<mowe> hi. since i dist-upgraded to lubuntu 10.10, the gnome-power-manager is gone. I waited for a update to fix this and googled for solutions -- but all in vain. any ideas? just reinstalling doesn't cut it, the gnome-power-manager deb does not install any executable in /usr/bin
<iceroot> mowe: lubuntu is using xfce4-power-manager
<iceroot> imo
<mowe> okay
<mowe> thx
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878  just for your info
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> i dont know if 10.10 is also affected by that
<mowe> iceroot, no-- i had gnome-power-manager installed before, I am not sure why. anyway, the xfce one was never installed. im installing it now. thx
<iceroot> ah ok
<Linuxmintnoob> hey everyone
<lubuntunoob> hey everyone
<lubuntunoob> i need some help with pcmanfm
<lubuntunoob> it wont let me do anything
<lubuntunoob> i cant delete anything or copy and paste anything
<lubuntunoob> it happens in thunar too
<lubuntunoob> any suggestions??
<Thad> Besides downloading and installing and using the Alternate Install ISO... on a 256mb laptop with 100gb harddrive, is there anything other documentation around that I can review to lower the Ram utilized even more ?  Command line package manager, Chrome & Firefox, and Linux games are the targets.
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> which package i need to install network mnager ?
<Littlemountain> Hi guys
<Littlemountain> knock knock
<bioterror> who's there?
<Littlemountain> boo hoo
<Littlemountain> lol, i mean just "boo"
<Littlemountain> so, anyone have an idea how to add a launcher to a panel in lubuntu
<bioterror> add it :D
<bioterror> right click and add what ever you want
<bioterror> just like you have that pcmanfm, show desktop and browser there
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> morning
<bioterror> :-)
<philonthehill> can 11.04 lubuntu do direct start to desktop without user/password screen ? Did on 10.10 but upgrade left me with login screen
<bioterror> I'm not really convinced about lxdm's autologin
<philonthehill> as in it doesn't work or ?
<Littlemountain> Thanks bioterror
<l057c0d3r> bioterror, never tried to autologin yet...
<l057c0d3r> but it would be nice..
#lubuntu 2012-12-10
<saqman2060> hello, i am a user of ubuntu 12.10. Is lubuntu also supported by canonical?
<saqman2060> @chanServ
<philipballew> saqman2060, kinda, its hosted on their servers
<philipballew> but its "community" run. Its a really good distro and I know you will like it.
<hemant> hi
<Guest45982> i have strange problem in lubuntu:the contents of my downloads folder have vanished,cannot access them through cd and not visible through ls
<Guest45982> however if i do a locate search on the folder which was previous in downloads it is showing the folder even memory space is consumed
<Guest45982> whwht is this problem?
<Guest45982> using lubuntu 12.04,please help
<skippy_> hello
<skippy_> i have a question about the support of a netbook from asus (x101ch)
<skippy_> last time i tryed to install lubuntu, but it didnt boot. is that bug fixed?
<Tommaso> I put lubuntu 12.04 on to my iMac G3 and i managed to install it i think but now i have booted it up and it seems to be stuck on something, it says lubuntu at the top and has the loading dots bujt the background is black and you can enter text. Any ideas??
<holstein> Tommaso: graphics driver support.. bad hardware... loose connection
<Tommaso> holstein: Could you please give some more detail? i only have 128MB of RAM which could affect things
<superdmp> most likely graphics driver support; the hardware's all fine
<Tommaso> superdmp: what does that mean?
<holstein> Tommaso: the driver in the kernel from lubuntu 12.04 ppc that you are using doesnt support the graphics hardware you are using
<holstein> Tommaso: that is just a guess.. what would i do? make a custom xorg.conf specifying the vesa driver
<superdmp> we know the hardware is fine because it worked as expected in Mac OS X, but if the computer's graphics controller is not properly supported by the software you will get odd results
<Tommaso> holstein: i'm not sure what that means
<holstein> Tommaso: the graphics driver isnt supporting your hardware
<holstein> Tommaso: you can specify the vesa graphics driver
<superdmp> Tommaso:  try booting from the Lubuntu CD again, and ask it to run in Live mode from the CD
<Tommaso> holstein: ok thank you
<superdmp> Tommaso:  hit Alt+Ctrl+f4
<holstein> Tommaso: you can try the live CD as superdmp is suggesting.. holding shift,, you can get to an option under an F6 menu called "nomodeset". bascially safe gaphics mode
<holstein> Tommaso: with hardware of that vintage, i usually load up live CD's til something "just works" and go with it..
<Tommaso> holstein:  ok
<superdmp> Tommaso:  http://www.andybarratt.co.uk/recycle-imac-g3
<holstein> http://karkuta.drivehq.com/ for example
<superdmp> Tommaso:  quote: "Ubuntu won’t work straight off the disk with the iMac G3 as it can’t quite cope with the graphics on board, resulting in a blank screen.  It’s easy to fix though, just make sure that at the first prompt after booting your machine from the CD, you don’t just type “live” like it suggests, type “live video=ofonly” and then hit enter."
<superdmp> I'm surprised though that Mac OS X Tiger (10.4) is perfectly acceptable on those G3 iMacs, but that Lubuntu should cause one to struggle
<Tommaso> superdmp: it says unable to open file, invalid device
<superdmp> I always think of Linux as being very lightweight, but then I only ever use it on servers myself
<superdmp> hmm
<superdmp> Tommaso:  supper's ready, we'll have another go afterwards
<Tommaso> superdmp: ok
<superdmp> Tommaso:  come downstairs and set the table
<superdmp> please
<Tommaso> superdmp: anselmos on his way
<Tommaso> my lubuntu install on iMac G3 500 has rebooted; I can login to text consoles but the main startup screen seems to be spending ages in apparmor profiles
<Tommaso> It has skipped 2 so far.
<holstein> Tommaso: i would try the vesa driver
<holstein> Tommaso: i would have realistic expectations for that hardware
<Tommaso> holstein: I will look that up
<Oe_eden> anyone else noticed that sylpheed docks nicely with a nice grey icon (lubuntu style) but after receiving  email the icon is back to the 'old' style sylpheed icon
<holstein> Oe_eden: if it doesnt come by default, its probably not well tested.. i would file a bug about it and try and get someone else to confirm
<topo_> Hi  does any one know how to get pcmanfm to remmenber foreever
#lubuntu 2012-12-11
<Oe_eden> holstein, where/how can I file a bug ?
<Unit193> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Oe_eden> 500 internal server error
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> which package i have to install to get disk utility
<Unit193> gnome-disk-utility ?
<kosaidpo> Unit193: you sure ??
<kosaidpo> i think its lx sumthin related i may be wrong ']
<kosaidpo> Unit193: you're right i mistaken its name
<Ascavasaion> Morning.  My PS/2 mouse refuses to be recognised.  It is getting power as it is glowing, but does not work.  I am currently using a USB one just to get around GUI, but I need the USB port for other things.  Can someone please tell me how to get the PS/2 mouse working.  Thank you.
<jkh62> hello everyone! :)
<mysteriousdaren> peace
<jkh62> mysteriousdaren: peace!
<Lesh_> Hello, I'd like to ask for some help. I have a old IBM T23 and wanted to install Lubuntu 12.10 alternate 32bit. It has a Pentium 3 with 1,13GHz and 384MB Ram. After the installtion the screen looks like this: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/706097_189241941214630_123880148_o.jpg Is there a problem with the graphic driver and am I able to fix that? Thank you.
<Analogymous> Hi! I'm currently installing Lubuntu for an older machine running amd athlon 3000+, 512mb ram, 128mb Nvidia 5200 and I decided to erase the already existing Windows XP and Ubuntu-installation when I clicked in the installation guide that I run from a DVD. I can only hear minor activity from the HDD and there is a blackscreen with the pointer feat the loading circle. Has the installation frozen or is it just erasing all the
<Analogymous>  data from previous OSs? :)
<Lesh_> Hello, I'd like to ask for some help. I have a old IBM T23 and wanted to install Lubuntu 12.10 alternate 32bit. It has a Pentium 3 with 1,13GHz and 384MB Ram. After the installtion the screen looks like this: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/706097_189241941214630_123880148_o.jpg Is there a problem with the graphic driver and am I able to fix that? Thank you.
<Analogymous> Looks like problems with the graphic driver...
<Lesh_> And now? =/
<Analogymous> I have no clue. I am currently trying to install it myself and it feels stuck with the loading...
<Analogymous> I think maybe an installation of XP or other OS would make due to recover it!
<Analogymous> Hope I won't have the same graphical issue, it's feels like a gamble when it comes to driver to support for linux but maybe that's just my beginner prejudices..
<Lesh_> Same here ;)
<Analogymous> Dah.
<holstein> Analogymous: i would load the live CD with "nomodeset".. safe graphics mode
<holstein> Analogymous: with tricky hardware, i might use a live CD such as puppy or knoppix to get the desktop configured.. then steal the xorg.conf from that live environment
<holstein> driver support can be challenging, but remember.. nothing about linux/*buntu is preventing your hardware manufacturer from providing you a driver for your hardware
<holstein> that being said, there are plenty of options.. the vesa driver is one of those usually fail-safe options
<hal14450> Lesh_, it would help to know the graphics chip. you can use lspci to glean that info and then google for a solution. i do have to admit that having something like that happen after a fresh install given you probably didn't use a CLI based installer really isn't acceptable.
#lubuntu 2012-12-12
<hal14450> sometimes it may require dropping into a shell via ctrl+alt+F1-F6 (one shell per function key) and then killing lightdm so X is dead to install a proper driver but that depends on hardware and there's also no default fallback config for X iirc.
<Lesh_> I did use a CLI based installer and thats what comes out. I have a S3 Supersavage and can't find a solution. The notenbook ran Ubuntu, Mint 12 etc.
<hal14450> hmm
<Analogymous> Alright? Thanks a lot Holstein! I never considered that to be a good idea as I was too enthustiastic about getting this stuff installed! I'll save your input for later and let the installer continue to do whatever it does for the rest of the night! Thanks @holstein
<hal14450> Lesh_, that's something I'm not familiar with
<Lesh_> Np, thanks anyway :)
<hal14450> i's like to hep but i'm a bit preoccupied atm. you might keep trying to look for solutions though. i hate to sound trite but have you done an lspci yet and combined the results with a google search?
<holstein> you can tap shift from a live CD... you'll see F6 option at the bottom "nomodeset"
<Analogymous> Haha I did a stupid thing and ejected the DVD to see if it had frozen or not? Apparently there was a lot of stuff going on.
<Lesh_> yeah i did
<Analogymous> Thanks guys! Goodnight.
<hal14450> Lesh_, wish i could be of more help but i don't have the time right now :(
<hal14450> Lesh_, you might try a local LUG for more personalized advice
<Osmodivs> I conected my PC via VGA to a 1080p LED display, now all menus and fonts are so yiny is barely readeble, I can change fonts in the openBox and customize look and feel, but that only changes the windows but not the menus and other stuff, is there a way to change the font size to suit a 1920x1080 display?
<Lesh_> alright, thank you for your advice :) its okay
<hal14450> Lesh_, if you don't get it sorted tonight i might be around tomorrow ~6pm -5GMT okay?
<hal14450> Osmodivs, yes but it may be a bit complicated depending on the setup. sadly i don't have the time right now to help.
<Lesh_> alright, ill be here
<Lesh_> thank you very much
<hal14450> Lesh_, yvw =)
<hal14450> Lesh_, get my attention by naming me
<hal14450> ttyl
<Lesh_> hall4450 Alright
<hal14450> Lesh_, 'hint' use the TAB key and the first few letters of my nick in most IRC clients to make sure i see it as you added an extra l in hal ;-)
<Lesh_> hal14450 D:
<hal14450> bingo!
<hal14450> ttyt ;-)
<Lesh_> never used irc, i feel so nooby.
<hal14450> no worries mate
 * hal14450 is off
<CJ_> hi
<droidmaxxx> hello guys!! lubuntu fails to shutdown or hibernate in virtual box... It starts does smths then a  Black Screen for hours... Virtual box doesn't shut down...
<droidmaxxx> I hope someone from LUBUNTU team is online right now :\
<droidmaxxx> I'm using 12.10
<jumpy> hello
<jumpy> i need some info about the supported devices of lubuntu
<jumpy> is the cedar trail supported?
<jumpy> anyone??
<bioterror> if it works on ubuntu, it works on lubuntu
<jumpy> it worked on ubuntu, but now with lubuntu, when i use the extra drivers app, it installs drivers, but then suddenly the screen gets black :/
<jumpy> it still does something, i see hdd led flashing
<bioterror> sounds lovely
<jumpy> idd :/
<bioterror> broken intel drivers
<jumpy> derp...
<jumpy> is there something i can do bout it? or do i need oto stay with 800x600?
<jumpy> isnt bad acctually, only little fat faces with movies...
<jumpy> but i want to get the most out of my netbook u know...
<bioterror> yeah, but you dont get VAAPI support without goods drivers
<bioterror> -s
<jumpy> so there are no fixes yet from intel?
<bioterror> I dunno, you have the same internet asI do
<bioterror> you can search launchpad for example, I'm at work. trying to lend some shoulder
<jumpy> srry, i didnt know :/ im just here to try find some answers...
<lesshaste> how can you configure a web proxy for chromium? In firefox you just add it to an "automatic proxy configuration URL" in the preferences. Is there some chromium equivalent?
<holstein> lesshaste: you can alway just use firefox, if thats what you are used to and prefer
<lesshaste> holstein, I would prefer to use chromium
<holstein> http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/secure-web-proxy seems relevant
<holstein> lesshaste: i find it in chrome... under settings in the menu, under settings again there, after clicking "show advanced settings" at the bottom
<holstein> the first option i see in the  advanced settings is proxy
<lesshaste> "When running Chromium under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem while launching your system configuration.
<lesshaste> But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man chromium-browser for more information on flags and environment variables."
<holstein> so, in a terminal "man chromium-browser"
<holstein> lesshaste: or, look for that in the menu
<holstein> lesshaste: or try chrome... or firefox
<lesshaste> k
<lesshaste> holstein, there is a nice plugin that solves it all
<lesshaste> switchy
<holstein> lesshaste: cool!.. i'll make a note if that comes up again
<lesshaste> proxy switchy
<lesshaste> :)
<bulletrulz> is anyone here!
<holstein> !ask | bulletrulz
<ubottu> bulletrulz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bulletrulz> ok how to change the window bordor icons in lubuntuu
<holstein> bulletrulz: i would just play around in the theme settings.. the window decorations it what i think you are looking for
<bulletrulz> ikno that but it only changes the color not the icon
<holstein> bulletrulz: depends on what you choose.. i would just keep experiementing, and keep in mind a lot of what is available and configured in lubuntu is for being "light"
<bioterror> obconf
<bulletrulz> sooooooo i want to use the ambeice theme bu it doesent work it changes the color but holstein
<holstein> bulletrulz: i havent used "the ambience" theme with lxde.. do you have a link?
<bulletrulz> hold on its a gtk theme
<bulletrulz> is thst y?
<bulletrulz> nvm i guess its ok
<yeah> trying to update menu in lubuntu but not sure where to put .desktop file.  Tried online docs but no change
<holstein> yeah: i just use kupfer. or synapse
<holstein> i thought alacarte was working with lxde now
<yeah> alacarte seemed overkill at 56MB to edit a text file
<yeah> I recall I did a sublime.desktop file and setup the Programming menu but can't remember what I did :)
<holstein> yeah: i would probably just look at the others in place and emulate
<yeah> I have done so. /usr/share/applications and even make a .local/share/ relevant menu, but it's not showing up.  The menu.xml file doesn't reflect the current menu either.  :confused:
<bioterror> is your .desktop file correct-a-mundo?
<yeah> but I'll try kupfer / synapse as you suggest
<yeah> good question.  I copied it from sublime to make a drjava.desktop file
<yeah> it should at least show up in the menu
<bioterror> compare it to a working .desktop file
<bioterror> [Desktop entry] and Categories= are important
<yeah> yes I have those.  Comparing files....brb
<yeah> changed Categories to TextEditor;IDE;Development to match sublime.desktop.  however drjava.desktop does not show up.  I've been running lxpanelctl restart to refresh the menu, is that necessary?  Nothing showing up in menu
<holstein> id say you are on the right track though
<yeah> I'll try taking out $HOME and putting in full directories
<yeah> I added some other sections and refreshed, that worked!  Now the icon isn't showing but it shows under properties
<holstein> yeah: almost!... id say thats progress.. i forget where that is, but there is a way to categorize
<yeah> fixed the icon, just went and found it again in the properties, change icon ....done
<yeah> and I didn't have to download 56mb for alacarte either
<yeah> t:D
<holstein> cheers
<yeah> cheers
<hunger993> Hey guys. Im running ubuntu with the lxde desktop enviroment. Should I seek support here?
<holstein> hunger993: sure.. whats up?
<hunger993> So I used a usb CD drive, and now my mouse sticks about once a second.
<hunger993> it happend when i was using windows xp too, but it would go away after i unplugged it
<hunger993> and i have rebooted since i rmoved the drive
<menethoril> Does the issue only occur while the drive is mounted?
<hunger993> no, i unplugged it, and noticed it was still sticking, so i rebooted. still a problem
<hunger993> though it does stick less now then when it was plugged in
<hunger993> so... how fix?
<hunger993> gaise...?
<menethoril> You might want to take this to the ubuntu channel instead, if only for the larger quantity of users.  I am unfamiliar with anything that might cause such an issue.
<hunger993> ok thanks for the help.
<holstein> hunger993: i would shutdown.. not restart. maybe pull the power.. try and fully power off... maybe use live CD's, or take the hard drive out to rule out *any* operating system issue
<holstein> hunger993: you can look at cat /proc/interrupts , but i would expect things to go back to normal after removing said usb hardware
<holstein> i might try other usb hardware in that usb port.. i would try other usb ports... i would entertain that the issue is a motherboard issue
<menethoril> I thought that the USB controller might be at fault, but he stated that the issue lessened but did not disappear upon the drive's removal.  Maybe a full shutdown would resolve the issue.
<holstein> might help support that bad hardware theory
<menethoril> Indeed.
<Lesh_> hal14450 hey
<hal14450> hello Lesh_
<hal14450> any luck yet?
<Lesh_> nah had no time
<Lesh_> just came home :)
<hal14450> so just to refresh my memory this is a laptop with and S3 video chipset right?
<hal14450> Lesh_, ^^^
<hal14450> so i guess the first course of action is to see if you can drop into a shell using ctrl+alt+F1
<Lesh_> yes
<hal14450> then after you've logged in to that you can open another one  using alt+F2-F6
<Lesh_> S3 Supersavage :D
<Lesh_> i can
<hal14450> good deal
<hal14450> so you may want to have two shells open okay?
<Lesh_> do i? :D
<hal14450> switching between them is easy enough by using alt+F(1-6)
<hal14450> well it's easier to have more than one
<Lesh_> alright
<hal14450> one for getting info and another for working
<Lesh_> good
<Lesh_> i opened two
<hal14450> good, are you familiar with the less command at all?
<hal14450> or grep?
<Lesh_> im familiar with no command at all
<hal14450> lol okay
<Lesh_> except of apt-get
<Lesh_> D:
<hal14450> can you ssh into that box at all?
<Lesh_> ssh?
<hal14450> lol
<Lesh_> :D
<hal14450> no worries we'll try and get you sorted out tonight okay?
<Lesh_> good.
<hal14450> so ssh is a secure shell which is a way of working on the machine via another one that doesn't have issues which would be better for helping you out since you can share the info a lot easier via copy paste
<hal14450> so the machine you're on now is running what OS?
<Lesh_> Windows Vista X:
<hal14450> okay so you'll probably need something like putty for that which a client you can use to connect to the laptop
<Lesh_> k let me google it
<hal14450> good man
<hal14450> if traffic gets heavier in here please use my nick so that i can keep attention focused on what you way okay?
<hal14450> *say* even
<Lesh_> hal14450 alright
<hal14450> now we're roling
<Lesh_> hal14450 ok i got putty now
<hal14450> cool, so on the laptop you'll want to install the ssh server give me a minute and i'll tell you the exact command okay?
<Lesh_> hal14450 alright
<hal14450> just wanted to double check the package name, sudo apt-get install ssh should do it
<hal14450> used to be there were a couple of choices
<Lesh_> hal14450 its installing
<hal14450> you can use sudo -s in a the working terminal to gain persistent root
<hal14450> that might be easier but just be careful
<Lesh_> alright
<hal14450> doing stuff as root can be dangerous
<hal14450> so once it's installed you can then try logging into the box from putty on your windows machine
<hal14450> you'll need to know the IP though
<hal14450> ifconfig will tell you
<hal14450> for a lan it's usually 192.168.XXX.XXX
<Lesh_> mh
<Lesh_> it says command not found
<hal14450> ifconfig not found?
<hal14450> that's odd
<Lesh_> ah now
<Lesh_> dunno why
<Lesh_> ah
<Lesh_> nevermind
<hal14450> speeled it wrong eh?
<hal14450> lol
<Lesh_> yeah
<Lesh_> D:
<hal14450> you can type the first few letters like in IRC and then use the tab key for completion
<Lesh_> hal14450: ah
<Lesh_> hal14450: thats nice
<hal14450> isn't it?
<Lesh_> hal14450: ok, the port stays at 22?
<hal14450> yes that's the standard port for ssh
<Lesh_> oh nice
<Lesh_> hal14450: im in
<hal14450> sweet
<hal14450> so first off it would be nice to get any errors out of the way, so please wait a sec while i give you a command to run okay?
<Lesh_> okay
<hal14450> grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hal14450> if there's a lot of output you'll want to use a pastebin like service
<hal14450> don't paste the ouput in here okay Lesh_ ?
<hal14450> brb
<Lesh_> hal14450:  k which one should we use?
<Lesh_> hal14450: seem like there are around 3 errors
<hal14450> okay can you use pastebin to them please?
<Lesh_> http://pastebin.com/4fXB3HUA
<hal14450> ty Lesh_
<hal14450> so to see what's all about we'll modify that last command a little
<hal14450> give me a sec
<hal14450> grep -C 10 "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hal14450> that will give use 10 lines of context around the errors to see if it matters or not
<Lesh_> http://pastebin.com/EXXXGNsg
<hal14450> ty Lesh_ i didn't think it mattered that xaa didn't load and it looks like it so far give me a minute to be sure
<Lesh_> hal14450: okay!
<hal14450> okay looks pretty harmless to me can you please paste the output from this command: lspci -vv|grep -A 50 "VGA compatible"
<hal14450> basically 50 lines of info but if the stanza is shorter than that feel free to cut it off
<Lesh_> hal14450: http://pastebin.com/88rRT0Dg
<Lesh_> i did something wrong D:
<Lesh_> hal14450: or?
<hal14450> ls is like the dir command in dos it's just a list and lspci is a list of the pci hardware with the -vv switch it's 'very verbose' and then we pipe that to grep using the pipe key '|' and ask for 50 lik=nes after with the switch -A. give a me sec to look that over
<hal14450> can you paste just the exact command you used in here please? not the output
<hal14450> it looks like you may have made a syntax error again
<hal14450> i tested the command here so it should work
<Lesh_> k ill retype
<hal14450> Lesh_, the output should resemble this: http://pastebin.com/z4QkAM3n
<Lesh_> ah i found the error
<Lesh_> hal14450: http://pastebin.com/eSCLBAX8
<hal14450> ty give a me a minute please
<hal14450> Lesh_,  okay so we now know what the card is for sure and we know it uses the savagefb module
<hal14450> lsmod|grep savagefb
<Lesh_> alright
<hal14450> should be one line at the least
<Lesh_> nothing
<hal14450> modprobe -i savagefb
<hal14450> killall lightdm
<Lesh_> hal14450: nothing again
<Lesh_> the notebook said " [3045.126764] cannot request PCI regions
<Lesh_> "
<hal14450> can you paste the output from those commands please because sometimes nothing is good
<hal14450> prompt to prompt if you will
<Lesh_> no i mean
<hal14450> obfuscate it if you like
<Lesh_> if i hit enter it drives me back to  root@localhostLesh:~#
<Lesh_> no output at all
<hal14450> okay so you pasted what again and got what output exactly?
<Lesh_> i pasted lsmod|grep savagefb -> nothing happens. modprobe -i savagefb -> putty says nothing, the notebook says [ 3045.126764] cannot request PCI regions. killall lightdm -> nothing happens
<hal14450> so killall lightdm should kill the login screen
<hal14450> and thus kill X
<Lesh_> mh
<Lesh_> if i use strg+alt+f7 the screen went away
<hal14450> alt+F7 is where X normally resides
<Lesh_> what exactly is X?
<hal14450> ctrl+alt+F<1-6> gets you back from X. X is the windowing system that all nix variants use until wayland eventually replaces it
<hal14450> maybe that is
<Lesh_> ah
<hal14450> it;s been a while since i've used lubuntu but i do have a box with an older version installed on it but iirc it uses lightdm
<hal14450> gimme a minute
<hal14450> are you using a registered nick Lesh_ ?
<Lesh_> hal14450: nope
<hal14450> i wanted to pm you but i don't think that's possible without you registering
<hal14450> are you using mIRC?
<Lesh_> hal14450: nope D:
<hal14450> what irc client then?
<Lesh_> im here via freenode webchat
<holstein> should be able to /q without registering
<Lesh_> linked from the ubuntu wiki
<holstein> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hal14450> ahh okay, i'm not sure if they have any provisons for PM or registering
<hal14450> holstein, do you know if the web client allows PM?
<holstein> nope.. works fine
<holstein> hal14450: sure.. try it
<holstein> hal14450: /q Lesh_
<hal14450> ty holstein
<holstein>  /q Lesh138 now :)
<hal14450> got it
<Lesh138> nice, thank you holstein
<hal14450> thanks again holstein
<holstein> sure.. enjoy.. wish i could hang and help more
#lubuntu 2012-12-13
<Ascavasaion> When I try to open Magnet links in chromium I get a message similar to this "Chromium needs to launch an external application to handle magnet:links......"  with the button option to launch the application.  If I launch that another window pops up and says "No program specified for magnet".  Any help please?
<wxl> Ascavasaion: if i remember correctly you can set that preference in transmission
<Ascavasaion> wxl, oh.  Let me check.  Thought it was a browser issue.  Be right back.
<Ascavasaion> wxl: I see no setting like that.
<wxl> one s
<wxl> Ascavasaion: in general: accept magnet links: set default application (though i'll admit i'm not in front of the lubuntu box so it may be slightly different)
<Ascavasaion> Okay, feeling dumb now... General?
<wxl> in preferences-- one of the tabs
<Ascavasaion> I checked all the dropdown menus... nothing.  In Preferences the tabs are "Torrent, Downloading, Speed, Privacy, Network, Desktop, and Web"
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i'm gonna open my virtualbox hold on
<Ascavasaion> I found a work around...
<wxl> oh good
<Ascavasaion> I rightclick the magnet link in the browser and Copy Link Location, I then go into transmission and Ctrl+U and it opens up.
<wxl> stinky workaround :)
<Ascavasaion> Yes, very stinky.
<Ascavasaion> And Transmission crashed HAHA!
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, life is awesome this morning.
<Ascavasaion> hehehe
<Ascavasaion> Okay, reopened Transmission and torrent seems to working hehe
<Ascavasaion> Thanks for the help though buddy.
<wxl> well should have the virtualbox open sometime soon
<wxl> had to update
<wxl> yeah strange doesn't seem to be there
<Ascavasaion> wxl: No problem.  So long as I can get it to work some way I am happy.  Have a great day and thank you once again.  Bye.
<searching> Openbox menu.xml how to insert color and background color ?
<Osmodivs> I conected my PC via VGA to a LED 1920x1080p resolution, but now all menus fonts are tiny, is there a way to change this? I already tweaked the OpenBox manager and the "customized look and feel" but that only changes window fonts
<bioterror> using VGA with a FullHD Led tv is like giving a ferrari to my wife
<bioterror> but fix DPI from the xorg.conf
<Osmodivs> DPI?
<Osmodivs> xdpyinfo | grep -B2 resolution
<Osmodivs> screen #0:
<Osmodivs>   dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (871x481 millimeters)
<Osmodivs>   resolution:    56x57 dots per inch
<Osmodivs> TINY fonts
<holstein> i would change the resolution
<bioterror> ofcourse you would
<holstein> i would try something like arandr.. then i would go to the xorg.conf like bioterror suggests
<bioterror> seems like osmodivs found his way to the arch's wiki ;)
<Osmodivs> bioterror:  YEAH
<Osmodivs> and I dont get it...
<Osmodivs> Lubuntu should comoe with a DPI settings
<Osmodivs> Why not?!
<holstein> Osmodivs: i would try arandr... there is a gui tool.. also an xorg.conf
<holstein> Osmodivs: keep in mind, lubuntu is designed to be light...
<Osmodivs> arandr does nothing, and the xorg.conf still shows my old CTR 14" monitor
<Osmodivs> instead of my new LED 40"
<holstein> Osmodivs: sometimes i go and run puppy linux or knoppix and grab the xorg.conf from there when i get it setup..
<searching> Right Click menu.xml Openbox change color
<holstein> searching: is that a question?
<searching> yes
<holstein> searching: you care to elaborate? i dont think anyone is going to get it from that
<searching> holstein I had resolve my problem
<searching> holstein I have Openbox
<holstein> sure. me too... lxde uses openbox
<searching> right click menu have grey color
<searching> Where can I change it
<holstein> i would just change the theme..
<searching> I find how to put icon on <item>
<searching> I had changed
<holstein> searching: mabye i could help you find a localized channel for your native language?
<searching> holstein ubuntu 12 + openbox
<searching> nobody there
<holstein> i just changed themes til i found one that worked for me
<searching> openbox have native menu file
<holstein> i hav 32but ubuntu 12.04 with openbox
<searching> I wanna customise that menu.xml file
<holstein> searching: correct.. some things have different themes.. i just deal with it
<holstein> i want to customize all kinds of things. but i deal with not doing that for it to be lighter
<holstein> searching: so far, editing the theme has helped with everything i needed
<searching> where is the files to edit
<searching> I only need to change color and background color to that menu
<searching> right click openbox menu
<holstein> searching: sure.. i just dont see that option in my rc.xml.. though you are free to keep looking
<holstein> i find things are decently commented there, but to affect the color like you are looking for, i used the theme
<searching> Can I edit some files to change the color and background color?
<holstein> searching: probably.. but i cant just tell you what line in what file
<searching> I don`t find something on google
<holstein> searching: i can only tell you that when i wanted to change what you are wanting to change, i changed the theme
<holstein> i found nothing in the rc.mxl
<holstein> i edited the theme
<searching> how looks your theme color and background color ?
<searching> code in rc.xml
<holstein> searching: i didnt edit it there
<holstein> searching: i changed the theme
<searching> ok
<searching> cat rc.xml
<holstein> right.. i didnt change that information for the colors there
<holstein> searching: i edited keyboard shorcuts there
<holstein> searching: for the color, i changed the theme
<searching> :)
<searching> tint2 no launcher
<searching> only tint2-svn
<holstein> i use tint2
<holstein> just the one from the repos...
<searching> ok thanks
<searching> holstein something like ImageReady to slice psd files in Ubuntu?
<holstein> searching: psd? assume i dont know what imageready or psd's are
<searching> photoshop
<searching> slice layout for web design
<holstein> searching: nothing in *buntu prevents adobe from creating photoshop for linux
<holstein> searching: elaborate on what it is you ned...
<searching> ok
<holstein> lots of folks just open a text file and create web content
<holstein> theres online html editors
<searching> no
<searching> something to cut image in small images
<holstein> searching: that has nothing to do with the web
<holstein> searching: you can do that in any image editor
<searching> yes
<holstein> searching: gimp.. something more for photos ..mabye shotwell... darktable
<holstein> anythig online for that
<searching> I use Pinta
<holstein> i would just get out of the psd format and go to something more open
<searching> ok thanks
<searching> bye
<Analogymous> hi, i'm wondering, is there anyone who's been having installation issues with Lubuntu 12.10? When I submit my location and come to the installation screen with introductionary guide my screen turns black
<holstein> Analogymous: in all the *buntus, i dont have them download updates or anything.. i just install
<holstein> not that that is the issue...
<Analogymous> so downloading updates while installing is not recommendable?
<Analogymous> I have tried installing without update installation
<Analogymous> the installation freezes at the same place every time. I have tried the live cd and it works flawlessly so I don't see why the installation freezes...
<holstein> Analogymous: i am personally not recommending it
<holstein> Analogymous: i tried it, and it didnt work.. that was years ago, when it was first implemented
<holstein> if its breaking, try not doing it
<Analogymous> Ok. Well I have already had to abort the installation and thus corrupted the previous OSs, XP and Ubuntu so the computer does not boot into any OS anymore..
<Analogymous> Because the first time the screen turned black it took hours and nothing seemed to happen and I obviously had to turn it off sometime..
<Analogymous> is there any way I can install from the cd and run scripts?
<Analogymous> is http://ubuntuforums.org the right forum to ask for help?
<Analogymous> Wow. After doing some more research on installation issues of my kind I realise that my old computer isn't too bad for Lubuntu but for the graphical installer because it has less than 748mb RAM. If it's possible I would liek to help out and clarify this for other aspiring users.
<Analogymous> Where can I contribute?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I can't use my bluettooth headset with my desktop pc. a connection is successfully established, but sound keeps coming thruogh the speakers, nothing through the headset.
<bennypr0fane> how is audio configured in Lubuntu anyway? I'm on 12.04
<Analogymous> Have you checked that the BT headset is compatible?
<bennypr0fane> compatible with what? it's a sennheiser mm100 stereo. afaik all that needs to be compatible is the bt protocol, a2dp or avrcp in this case
#lubuntu 2012-12-14
<vb> hello
<vb> anyone using dell d610?
<vb> i'm having issues installing lubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vb> for me?
<vb> are you willing to help?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm saying nobody will help you if you don't explain what "issues" you're having.
<vb> well, not booting, frozen loading screen, i have to run with acpi off
<vb> i am trying to install it and i get ubi-partman exit error 10
<vb> i managed to get lubuntu working from usb with acpi off, but i can't install it on hdd
<bennypr0fane> vb what's acpi?
<Analogymous> @vb I just succeeded in installing Lubuntu after days of installation issues while trying to install on my HP's hdd from 2002
<Analogymous> Download and try with the alternate ISO
<Analogymous> That's what I did, it's recommendable if your Dell laptop has less than 700mb RAM which my desktop HP has :)
<Analogymous> Not saying it will solve it, but the graphical installer on lubuntu 12.10 release was the reason for my problem!
<Analogymous> Good luck!!
<Mopeyennui> Hello. I am using 12.04. Where is the color scheme selection options?
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I want my Lubuntu computer to forward its internet connection to another pc. It has 2 ethernet cards, one where the connection comes in, and another where the connection is supposed to go to the other pc. How can I configure that?
<bennypr0fane> here's my ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/YH4LSnHd
<holstein> bennypr0fane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing is what i would look at
<bennypr0fane> holstein, there are a few methods listed, I'm not sure which one applies for me. I'm on 12.04 - but everything wired. The method listed for 12.04 describes a wireless setup though
<holstein> bennypr0fane: should be the same.. i might search around for how to set up a router with ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> I tried this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#GUI_Method_via_Network_Manager_.28Ubuntu_9.10_and_up.29
<bennypr0fane> didn't work - after reboot, my internet connection was down
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i might even look for a live CD that is a router, and see how that is setup
<bennypr0fane> meaning the one from the Lubuntu pc to the router
<bennypr0fane> why a router? I don't understand
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you are making a router.. basically
<bennypr0fane> ok
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you buy a router.. its likely runing linux, and doing what you are trying to do
<holstein> bennypr0fane: out of the box, *buntu is setup to be a deskop OS (not counting ubuntu server)
<bennypr0fane> I see. Looking at this now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i have, in main ubuntu10.04 setup what you are trying to do.. and in mint.. but not in anything running LXDE
<bennypr0fane> how can I tell which of my adapters in ifconf output i sthe one with internet
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i think, with a certain GUI, it should be quite easy
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would make backups, and try both... test and re-test
<bennypr0fane> indeed it should be easy
<bennypr0fane> you mean backups of my network settings?
<bennypr0fane> holstein how did you configure your Linux Mint and Ubuntu setups?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i literally clicked in the gui.. in the network managers of said distros.. nothing that is going to be directly helpful for you
<bennypr0fane> but isn't network manager the same for Ubuntu?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: though, it might help to fire up something that will "just work" out of the box.. and see how its done there... or have it create a config for you you can copy and use
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you would think.. but im not sure, and havent tried this in recent version of ubuntu
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i dont have a handy machine with 2 NIC's or id try it
<bennypr0fane> well I tried the clicks that were described for my GUI, but didn't work :-(
<holstein> bennypr0fane: in what way?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: are you sure the NICs are going to work?
<holstein> i might try and test them one at a time... make sure they are supported and working
<bennypr0fane> I have done this on the same PC a long time ago under Windows
<bennypr0fane> so the hardware should be fine
<bennypr0fane> just never tested it under Linux
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i never trust should
<holstein> bennypr0fane: im not only talking about the hardware.. im talking about the driver support in windows
<bennypr0fane> If I get an I-net connection plugging the cable into the 2nd NIC, it should work, right?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i might like to see both nic's working in linux seperately.. then i would know
<bennypr0fane> you have a funny way of talking
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would think so... but im not sure
<bennypr0fane> holstein, I did it. The network manager GUI instructions did work after all. I just should have performed them on the other adapter. Maybe also switching the cables was necessary, but I think not
<bennypr0fane> thanks!
<holstein> bennypr0fane: cheers!
<WAlbenzi> I have not found an answer to this: If I place a desktop file in the folder ~($user)/Desktop, how can I get it show up without logging out (restart service, etc).  It seems to happen in Lubuntu11.10 but not Lubuntu12.04
<WAlbenzi> Interesting: I was wrong, it works in different deployment of the same OS.
<mopeyennui> Help requested. I need to kill a virtual monitor.
<mopeyennui> I only use one desktop.
<mopeyennui> ...anybody?
<mopeyennui> qqyut
<mopeyennui> quit
<mopeyennui> quit
#lubuntu 2012-12-15
<cub> Scott_S,  what's lubuntu?
<Scott_S> It's "Light" Ubuntu.
<Scott_S> Uses LXDE instead of Unity, so has a lower resource overhead.
<cub> oh yea
<neha_> I can't enable monitor mode on my BCM43XX wifi card
<neha_> I read somewhere that Broadcom does not support monitor mode
<neha_> any workaround?
<igor_> how to move system tray to right, i can't find a decent solution
<leszek> hi
#lubuntu 2012-12-16
<melodie> hello
<melodie> anyone here knows about how the distro is built ? I'm looking for the way to get an automatic login with lightdm in a custom version (iso)
<zleap> its based on  ubuntu,  one of the start up scripts tells the system which login manager to use
<zleap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871801
<zleap> i installed lubuntu -desktop on to ubuntu but this has retained the ubuntu login screen
<melodie> zleap, are you sure you understand the problem I meet with ?
<melodie> I know how to tweak the background
<melodie> I want an automatic login for the default user in the Live CD
<melodie> or Live USB
<melodie> or Live ISO in virtualbox
<melodie> I configured it but I get "guest" and "others"
<melodie> and still no automatic login.
<melodie> I put this in /etc/lightdm/lighdm.conf:
<melodie> autologin-user=ubuntu autologin-user-timeout=0 pam-service=lightdm-autologin
<zleap> sorry mis understood what you were asking
<melodie> and do you think you would know how I can fix it ?
<zleap> not sure offhand
<melodie> ^^
<melodie> zleap, found
<melodie> I started xubuntu iso live and looked at the lightdm.conf file.
<melodie> :)
<melodie> just have to follow the scheme and adapt.
<zleap> ok, at least you solved it,  sorry i was not much help
<melodie> bye and thanks
<melodie> zleap, another annyonce now, but i have to go do something else for now
<Slit> Hi! I have simple question - how can I create schortcut of a folder, or even change an icon of a specific folder?
<shwouchk_> hello
<shwouchk_> I'm trying to make a few programs start automatically when I log in. Added them to .config/openbox/autostart (also tried having .sh) and none start. Help?
<Oregon> how do I kill the lxdm service in Lubuntu 12.10, sudo service lxdm stop"
<Oregon> returns "service does not exist"
<Oregon> typo: unrecognized service
<Analogymous> Hi guys
<Analogymous> I'm very new to Lubuntu
<Analogymous> and I'm interested in installing LibreOffice and xxxterm-browser, is it anyone who can post me a good beginners guide for linux?
#lubuntu 2013-12-09
<ianorlindesktop> if I blacklist a module like snd_emu10k1 do I have to also blacklist kernel modules that depend on that or just the base one I don't want it to load?
<nannes> if you blacklist that, all the modules which depend on it won't load
<ianorlin> ah
 * ianorlin gave up on getting sound to work on desktop
<greybeard> help nubee can get lubuntu install to boot
<greybeard> using lubuntu 12.10 alternet on a Toshiba sattelite 3000
<mattyw> hi folks
<mattyw> I've just installed lubuntu onto a usb stick (I'm trying to actually install lubuntu onto the usb stick - not just as a live image) the install has finished but grub only gives me the option to boot memtest86
<mattyw> the installer didn't seem to install the oprion to boot lubuntu
<mattyw> anyway I can edit grub on this disk now? I installed boot-repair but wasn't sure how to use it, the laptop I'm installing it on has an existing windows install that I don't want to loose
<nannes> incredibly strange
<nannes> yes you can try to use boot repair to fix it... even though I've never tried to do that on a USB-loaded linuxbox
<n-iCe> hello, how can I know if my lubuntu is using my i3 core
<wxl> n-iCe: so you're running lubuntu on this machine with an i3 core and you want to know if it's using it?
 * wxl is thoroughly confused
<n-iCe> all the proccesor
<n-iCe> I used to have a intel core duo
<n-iCe> and was just using one core
<n-iCe> not all
<n-iCe> you get me?
<wxl> well htop will give you by processor usage fairly easily
<n-iCe> installign the package, thanks.
<ianorlin> htop one of the first things I install
#lubuntu 2013-12-10
<Tlan> hello
<Tlan> i need help installing lubuntu on my netbook
<Tlan> i have a netbook with an AMD A6 apu
<Tlan> and lubuntu is not detecting my gpu
<Tlan> i get a black screen when it tries to boot up
<Tlan> like i get the splash screen but then it goes black and does nothing
<Tlan> any idea how to get this working ?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Tlan> how do i set this parameter
<holstein> and, i usually end up loading a live CD such as puppy or knoppix and using a custom xorg.conf from there
<holstein> Tlan: i set it by following the instructions in the link above
<Tlan> where do i place the text
<holstein> Tlan: i do it from a live cd.. or, if you have already installed, you could put an xorg.conf in place to force the vesa driver
<holstein> Tlan: what text?
<Tlan> iam booting froma  usb stick
<Tlan> trying to boot to test it out
<Tlan> i hit letter e
<Tlan> and i have this box wiht text in it
<Tlan> where do i type in those parameters
<Tlan> iam using a uefi bios
<Tlan> its grub menui
<Tlan> when i hit e
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Tlan> says " set gfxpayload=keep  linux  /casper/vmlinuz file=cdrom/presse/lubuntu.seed
<Tlan> i got an error said it can't find command  nomodeset
<holstein> Tlan: its not a command
<Tlan> where do i type it in
<Tlan> iam trying to find that out right now
<holstein> Tlan: let me open the link i gave you, read it, and convey to you *exactly* what to do.. please relas
<holstein> relax*
<Tlan> iam reading it
<Tlan> do you know what i mean
<Tlan> like when you boot lubuntu from usb stick
<Tlan> in uefi mode
<Tlan> you get a black and white box ask you if you want to try it or install it
<Tlan> you can hit e or c
<holstein> Tlan: please relax
<holstein> Tlan: you'll hit e to edit.. then, you'll add "nomodeset"
<holstein> Tlan: making the output look like http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<holstein> then, to make it permanent, after installation.. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Tlan> ok
<Tlan> do i need quotes
<Tlan> its still black screening
<holstein> no.. you make it look *just* like the image
<Tlan> i don't have it installed
<Tlan> just trying to try it out
<Tlan> ok
<holstein> Tlan: the "after you have it installed" step is for after you have it installed
<Tlan> so type all that stuff
<holstein> Tlan: no
<holstein> Tlan: you literally type.. "nomodeset"
<holstein> without the quotes.. at the end of the line
<holstein> type no other stuff
<holstein> not quotation marks
<Tlan>  then hit f10
<holstein> Tlan: hit whatever it takes to save that, and return to grub, and boot the kernel entry you just edited
<Tlan> oh
<Tlan> ok
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 refers to "control+x"
<holstein> by "control+x", i mean, the control key, usually labeled "ctrl", being held down, and them pressing the "x" key
<holstein> *quotation marks used to indicate exact text from the labels on the keys
<Tlan> ok
<Tlan> i hit ctl + x
<Tlan> nothing happened
<Tlan> does that mean its saved now ?
<holstein> thats what the page implies
<Tlan> then after that hit f10
<holstein> Tlan: the text at the bottom should tell you what the commads are
<holstein> Tlan: f10 sounds like something you hit for your bios
<Tlan> i think the problem was i was not saving my edits
<holstein> Tlan: i think you are mixing guides
<Tlan> well i just did crt+X  then hit f10 to boot
<Tlan> thats what it says
<Tlan> shit can't be right
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tlan> sorry
<holstein> no worries
<Tlan> can i give the model number of the machine iam using
<Tlan> i am using an ACER V5 122p-0643
<holstein> Tlan: sure.. but it wont help me help you
<holstein> Tlan: nomodeset is what i use.. or i just install using the minimal or alternate iso
<Tlan>  i think the problem iam having is that its not saving the edit
<ianorlin> although with alternate will he need nomodeset once it starts booting after restarting?
<holstein> i found i had to set it manually in lubuntu after installation
<holstein> but that was 12.04 i tested on such hardware
<Tlan> this 13.10
<Tlan> i have installed xubuntu 13.04 before
<Tlan> i could only install it
<Tlan> the live usb would not boot
<Tlan> its because this laptop has a new amd apu
<Tlan> and it relies on the amd drivers to work
<holstein> Tlan: i was responding to ianorlin relating to 12.04
<Tlan> sorry
<Tlan> i don't know what to do
<holstein> Tlan: i would test the iso
<Tlan> thats thing
<holstein> Tlan: if it used to work on 13.04, it should work on 13.10
<Tlan>  iam typing on my desktop pc
<holstein> Tlan: at this point, i would just wait on 14.04, and keep using what works.. 13.04
<Tlan> and i can boot right into lubuntu usiing this live usb
<Tlan> lubuntu is really nice
<Tlan> very fast
<Tlan> i haven
<Tlan> can i install 13.04 and upgrade to 13.10 ?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> back things up first though is strongly recomended
<Tlan> i had xubuntu 13.04 working before
<ianorlin> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Tlan> well i have windows 8 installed on it right now
<ianorlin> thre is one for all flavors
<holstein> just use 13.04
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Tlan> and then i can upgrade to 13.10
<holstein> or, just use 13.04
<Tlan> i want the lastest version i like the new features
<Tlan> i really liked it when i used it on my desktop
<holstein> Tlan: you liked 13.10?
<Tlan> yea when i tested the live usb
<Tlan> why is it worse than 13.04
<Tlan> iam thinking maybe i should run my bios in legacy mode
<Tlan> on the this laptop
<holstein> Tlan: its not worse than 13.04.. its different, andif you prefer 13.04, use 13.04
<Tlan> hey
<Tlan> i got it boot in legacy bios mode
<Tlan> by hitting tab
<holstein> so, its a uefi thing, and not a graphics thing
<Tlan> and i typed nomodeset after "--"
<holstein> or, im just not followting..
<Tlan> i dunno
<Tlan> its weird its like it doesn't save my edits in the uefi menu
<Tlan> but this fast on the live usb
<Tlan> the live usb is soo much faster than windows 8.1
<holstein> Tlan: i think there is a windows channel, if you need to discuss windows
<Tlan> no iam just saying i really like this distro
<Tlan> this laptop is running a ultra low power 1ghz quad core
<Tlan> the tdp is 8watts
<Tlan> but it has a pretty good gpu side
<Tlan> i have 8gb of ddr3 installed
<Tlan> and an 128gb ssd
<Tlan> flash does not come preinstalled?
<Tlan> how do you search in the lubuntu app center
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> Tlan: flash is not allowed to be included
<Tlan> alright i figured out what was the problem in uefi mode
<nannes> Tlan: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<nannes> if you want more plugins (proprietary), run ---> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tlan> i enabled secure mode in uefi mode in my bios
<nannes> ahhhh:)
<Tlan> than i had to select the grub64.efi bios as a trusted file for the bios to allow
<nannes> Actually, ubuntu is compatible with secure mode... but it's a little bit of tricky to make it work
<Tlan> then i booted to the grub menu hit e
<Tlan> and then typed nomodeset hit f10 now it boots no blackscreens
<Tlan> no it was not that tricky
<nannes> Tlan: you should also try to restrict the "nomodeset" to the real cause
<Tlan> i think it tried it before but selected bootx64.efi instead of grub64.efi
<nannes> by trying  separately  acpi=off , nolapic
<nannes> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Tlan> no becuase it didn't work before when you were helping me
<nannes> I wasn't helping you lol
<nannes> I''ve just arrived
 * ianorlin thinks Tlan is talking to holstein
<Tlan> the live usb runs better in efi mode than legacy
<nannes> lol sorry, my fault, my minuscule brain couldn't see through that, considering that in the last ~20 posts holstein didn't even talk lol
<Tlan> this distro is so awesome
<Tlan> secure erase ssd nessesary
<holstein> Tlan: you are looking for an application to securely erase a hard drive?
<Tlan>  
<Tlan> this is problem i have
<Tlan> i have the samsung boot secure erase thing
<Tlan> where you make a bootable usb to secure erase it
<Tlan> but i need to put the pc in sleep mode
<Tlan> to get the ssd out of a frozen state
<Tlan> is there a freedos command to put the laptop to sleep
<holstein> Tlan: if you want to securely delete hard drives, i use http://www.dban.org/ .. im not familiar with any of your specific hardware or software cases
<Tlan> SSD are different
<Tlan> it issues a SATA command to basicaly revert all the nand to zeros
<holstein> AFAIK, you can treat them as normal drives
<holstein> Tlan: http://www.unixmen.com/secure-erase-your-ssd/ is where i would start
<Tlan> how do you put a comptuer to sleep from a dos prompt
<holstein> Tlan: i dont use dos
<ianorlin>  /me doesn't either
<holstein> Tlan: "Try different configurations until you manage to defroze your disk. Finally, your output will be similar to this: - See more at: http://www.unixmen.com/secure-erase-your-ssd/#sthash.Z9pr4EXP.dpuf"
<Tlan> parted magic does not wake up from sleep
<Tlan> thats my problem
<ianorlin> http://hackipedia.org/Platform/x86/BIOS/EFI%20Extensible%20Firmware%20Interface/UEFI/pdf/UEFI%20Shell%20Specification_2_0.pdf might have it but is long
<ianorlin> I can't just control+f for sleep though
<ianorlin> ah crud wouln't it be uefi 2.1 as that is what has secure boot
<Tlan> does the lubuntu installer know to use GPT
<Tlan> if your on uefi
<Tlan> the theme for lubuntu 13.10 is very sharp
<Tlan> hey
<Tlan> how do access the grub menu after in installed lubuntu
<Tlan> i need to boot with nomodeset
<Tlan> because now i can't access the terminal when i press crtl + alt + f1
<Tlan> its all screwed up
<Tlan> then i have to hit f7 to get back to the gui
<Unit193> <Shift> right after the BIOS screen.
<Tlan> doesn't do anythign
<Unit193> Have to hit it at the right time
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tlan> i cannot install amd drivers in lubuntu
<Tlan> sucks
<Tlan> it says it can't find the zip file to unzip
<Tlan> do i have to be in crtl+alt+F1 terminal to install video drivers?
<Unit193> Run: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<Tlan> i want to install this
<Tlan> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<Tlan> how do i get into the grub menu
<Tlan> its not shift
<Tlan> i was pressing that
<Tlan> this is fustrating
<Tlan> iam hitting shift
<Tlan> nothing happen
<Tlan> this is grub2
<Tlan> i decided to see maybe try updating lubuntu
<Tlan> maybe that might fix my issue
<nimtz> how to you select a WM (openbox) before starting  asession in 13.10
<ianorlin> it is at the top towards the right hand corner
<nimtz> ohh, thanks
<nimtz> didnt see that bar
<nimtz> ha, fresh install openbox 13.10 lubuntu takes more memory than lxde
<nimtz> i guess lxde stays loaded up
<ianorlin> it does have more virtual desktops by default though
<Krispis> good morning
<JesseH> Whats the key combination to minimize a full screen app?
<JesseH> Like a game for instance
<JesseH> windows key doesnt work
<lubuntu007> desktop pager is buggy
<lubuntu007> on livecd is fine
<h2mster> h
<h2mster> i
<javier555> hello :) can you help me with a dobut of lubuntu? sorry for my bad english
<wxl> !ask | javier555
<ubottu> javier555: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<javier555> .docx files has the zip icon, do you know how can I set the document icon for that extension?
<javier555> wxl can you help me please?
#lubuntu 2013-12-11
<Tlan5> hello
<Tlan5> how do i get my FN keys to work in ubuntu
<Tlan5> also i have no sound
<Tlan5> any ideas
<Tlan5> hello
<nannes> hi Tlan5
<nannes> About the sound, you should check all the volumes from terminal, with the command   alsamixer
<Tlan5> i found a setting in the control panel
<Tlan5> under keyboard and input
<Tlan5> there is a check box says use system layout
<Tlan5> i check it
<Tlan5> and then my fn keys work except for sound
<Tlan5> it seems soudn is not installed??
<nannes> As for Fn keys, You can keep that option enabled, and just add manually to the keymap the KeyCode correspondant to the volume special keys
<Tlan5> i think the volume keys don't work because i have no sound installed
<uBUXUBu> hi
<Tlan5> i have no volume controls or anything
<Tlan5> but some of my fn keys work
<Tlan5> like brightness
<nannes> Tlan5: Seriously? Why you don't have sound installed?
<Tlan5> i don;t know
<Tlan5> i think its a bug or something with the install
<nannes> well, check that... sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Tlan5> ok
<Tlan5> i did a secure erase on my ssd and iam in the process right now if reinstalling lubunt 13.10
<nannes> Tlan5: Is your sound card integrated in the motherboard or separate?
<Tlan5> so iwill try that command when i am b ack in
<nannes> ok!
<Tlan5> its intergrated running a acer v5 122p-0643 laptop
<nannes> hi uBUXUBu
<Tlan5> hey anyways can i get your thoughts on something?
<uBUXUBu> hi nannes
<Tlan5> lubuntu 13.10 seems way better than xubuntu
<Tlan5> like as far as 13.10 goes it seems like lubuntu had more stuff done
<Tlan5> and xubuntu has not changed
<tonokip> what is the default password for the livecd?
<nannes> Tlan5: Anyway, this page could be very helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<uBUXUBu> im running buntu on a intel dual core with 2 gigs of ram and a dedicated 5570 card wow its nice
<nannes> Yes, I'm a very big fan of lubuntu
<nannes> I appreciate xfce too
<Tlan5> also xfce seems more like mac os
<Tlan5> and lubuntu is like xp
<Tlan5> do you guys like thunderbird over the stock email app in lubuntu ?
<nannes> like xp? not at all :/
<Tlan5> no i mean the ui
<nannes> Tlan5: Yessss thunderbird 4ever
<Tlan5> like the taskbar alot of people compare it to older xp
<nannes> somebody likes sylpheed, but I miss tb too much
<Tlan5> i like the minimalistic theme of lubuntu over xubuntu
<Tlan5> i have one more problem maybe you can help me
<nannes> I can try
<Tlan5> when i hit ctrl+alt+f1
<Tlan5> i get garbled graphics
<Tlan5> i can't see the command line
<Tlan5> any idea why
<nannes> what does "garbled" mean? I'm not a native speaker lol
<Tlan5> like its all messed up
<Tlan5> the screen
<nannes> oh
<Tlan5> no text appears
<Tlan5> i have to hit alt+ctrl+f7 to get back to desktop gui
<Tlan5> i can't install the proppritary amd drivers i need for this A6 apu
<Tlan5> to work correctly
<Tlan5> i want to install steam
<nannes> mmmmmh
<nannes> Does Safe Mode make it behave correctly?
<Tlan5> how do i get into safe mode
<Tlan5> iam running uefi bios
<nannes> from grub, you have the choice menu
<Tlan5> i don't see grub i just get a lubuntu logo
<Tlan5> i have a ssd so it moves really fast
<nannes> Tlan5: Curiosity: Have you installed a clean *buntu, or did you use wubi to install it into windows?
<Tlan5> nope
<Tlan5> i did a secure erase of my ssd
<Tlan5> used GPT
<Tlan5> and then created a live usb using unetbootin
<nannes> for the grub screen to appear you have to hold shift during boot... and maybe pressing ESCAPE sometimes would help too
<Tlan5> i tried holding down shift
<Tlan5> nothing happens
<nannes> try with escape too :P
<Tlan5> shift+esc
<Tlan5> or just esc
<Tlan5> will this allow me install the drivers?
<Tlan5> can i use the wget command
<Tlan5> download the drivers then unzip and install ???
<uBUXUBu> did u install lubuntu while the cat5 was connected?
<Tlan5> i don't have ethernet jsut wifi
<uBUXUBu> ah ha
<Tlan5> iam installing right now again
<Tlan5> but this time iamd downloading updates and the third party thing
<Tlan5> i checked both boxes
<nannes> shift + esc
<uBUXUBu> if u install while connected to cat5 it might make it better
<Tlan5> so i guess its downloading the latest kernel
<Tlan5> right now
<Tlan5> i can't i don't have ethernet port on this laptop
<uBUXUBu> but can u arrange to do so?
<uBUXUBu> omg no enet prt
<Tlan5> are you talking about a net install ?
<Tlan5> yea
<nannes> anyway, I think setting the "GRUB_GFXMODE" in /etc/default/grub  exactly the same resolution as you have on your graphical session, would help
<uBUXUBu> ok nvm then
<Tlan5> i would have to get the mini dp to ethernet adapter
<uBUXUBu> ive had issue sometime when doing wifi installs
<Tlan5> which i don't have
<Tlan5> iam installing off a usb stick
<uBUXUBu> for some reason, and maybe its just me...but when i do my clean install hooked up hard wired...i et all the drivers easier..i noticed this on both buntu and even windows
<Tlan5> yea
<Tlan5> i know what you mean
<Tlan5> but i have a new  DD-wrt router i just bought
<nannes> Tlan5: Have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850667
<Tlan5> iam connected to G 2.4ghz
<uBUXUBu> its not the speed
<Tlan5> what is wubi ?
<uBUXUBu> its a file that makes windows think its a partition
<nannes> It's a program that makes ubuntu work from into windows
<uBUXUBu> it had buntu in it and it looks and boots like a real partition (dual booter)
<nannes> very helpful for those who cannot change their partition table
<nannes> but very problematic sometimes
<uBUXUBu> it doesnt last very long
<nannes> it's a *ubuntu install INTO windows
<uBUXUBu> its kinda nice because if you want to uninstall it it...it uninstalls easy and totally registry and all....and the natural partitions remain untouched
<Tlan5> restart nautilus ?
<Tlan5> that is the fix
<Tlan5> i didn't know lubuntu had nautilus
<Unit193> It doesn't.
<nannes> Tlan5: No, lol, read it at the bottom
<Tlan5> oh
<nannes> GRUB_GFXMODE and also, in page 2, grub loaded drivers for graphic
<Tlan5> just tell me the commands
<Tlan5> so i can paste them
<nannes> lol
<nannes> sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<nannes> remove the # before GRUB_GFXMODE
<nannes> and set it to your screen's resolution, the same you use within your DE
<nannes> Then you --> cat /boot/grub/video.lst
<nannes> and see if there are missing modules
<nannes> of course you have to update grub after this modification
<nannes> the command is   sudo update-grub2   if I'm not wrong
<Tlan5> what is ibus
<nannes> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_Input_Bus
<Tlan5> i typed in cat /boot/grub/video.lst and nothing happened
<Tlan5> hey so  edited the grub
<Tlan5> but now instead of graphic coruption i get a black screen
<Tlan5> any ideas
<Tlan5> hello
<Tlan5> hey you there?
<holstein> Tlan5: you have no sound?
<Tlan5> no i have sound
<Tlan5> everything is running pretty good
<Tlan5> i just cann't use my laptops FN keys
<Tlan5> which sucks
<Tlan5> and i cant get to a TTL terminal
<Tlan5> YES I DID IT !!!
<Tlan5> I got the  amd drivers
<Tlan5> i got the amd propritary drivers installed
<Tlan5> now i just need to fix my FN key issue
<Tlan5> i be in heaven
<tonokip> cant get 1920x1080 to work on a Celeron G1620 integrated gpu, :/
<tonokip> nvm i rebooted and it works, lol
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "seven troubles one reset"
<tonokip> language somehow got set to something else and cant figure out how to switch it back, lol
<tonokip> better reboot i guess
<tonokip> the linux/windows way
<JohnDoe_71Rus> this windows way
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linux way - reboot daemon
<tonokip> lol now im completely locked out
<tonokip> using lubuntu installed to a usb drive w/ the pendrivelinux installer from windows
<tonokip> :/
<tonokip> cant login using the password i set before rebooting
<robsco> Hello all
<robsco> I'm running Lubuntu 13.10 using the shipped pcmanfm and lxterminal and I have an issue opening a terminal from pcmanfm using the "f4" shortcut
<robsco> it seems to not work when there is a space in the folder name
<robsco> so for example if hit "f4" when in the folder: /home/rob/test folder lxterminal wont open
<robsco> It has been my one gripe with Lubuntu for a while now and I'm hoping there is a simple solution.
<robsco> Apart from this I've had a great experience using Lubuntu, been at it since 12.04
<xyzwhatever> damn suddenly pcmanfm doesnt start anymore, whether i click on the icon or type it in the console... no error message whatsoever
<tonokip> anyone know how i can recover from a bad xorf.conf file
<robsco> tonokip, ctrl+alt+f1 then edit it?
<DasEi> tonokip: http://ubuntucorner.blogspot.com/2011/02/generate-xorgconf-remove-screen.html
<rsa> hi ...
<ianorlin> how can I help
<rsa> just wondering what is the difference between x64 version and x32 version? just the memory handling?
<ianorlin> you need a 64 bit processor to get use the 64 bit version
<rsa> ok I know that but you can also run x32  version on x64 architecture machine
<ianorlin> yes and it uses a little bit more ram with the 64 bit version
<ianorlin> 64 makes using some parts of virtual machines easier
<rsa> Can I install virtualbox on lubuntu and run virtual machines?
<rsa> I chose lubuntu because it uses less maemory and disk than ubuntu
<ianorlin> yes but 64 bit allows more but will be slow without hardware virtualization support
<ianorlin> also uses more ram to run both
<rsa> OK thanks
<rsa> I have a HP Compaq notebook and I can't make the function keys to work with the the display brightness
<rsa> how do I specify the Fn key
<urielvigilant> To install lubuntu-fake-pae is the same way as any other Lubunyu doesnt ? download iso here http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu-fake-pae/  then burn iso on DVD or USB and then test and them install ?
<urielvigilant> I think acer 3003 wmli dont run Lubuntu up then 12.04 because it dont have PAE. AMD Mobile Sempron 3100+ does it have PAE ?
<ianorlin> do you have any linux installed on it currently then you could cat /proc/cpuinfo in a terminal to see if it has pae
<urielvigilant> ianorlin  : yes it have Lubuntu 13.04 the only one that runs after tryed unsucessfully 13.10 and 13.04 and 12.10
<urielvigilant> iarnolin : correction .- -  yes it have Lubuntu 12.04 the only one that runs after tryed unsucessfully 13.10 and 13.04 and 12.10
<ianorlin> was it blackscreen at boot?
<urielvigilant> on boot it changes for all black to black with mouse pointer ,
<ianorlin> but installed correctly
<ianorlin> does the keyboard work?
<urielvigilant> no . . . only the 12.04 installed correctly  . But Lubuntu 12.04 support ends on april
<urielvigilant> on contrary Ubuntu 12.04
<urielvigilant> as you know
<ianorlin> have you tried nomodeset?
<urielvigilant> i think iam not able to install from mini iso. it seems to be a solution . .
<urielvigilant> nomodeset . . no i dont know what it is . but i heard about bohdi linux being a alternative solution .
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urielvigilant> ianorlin . . . .  do you think it not have to do with PAE  ?
<ianorlin> in 12.04 can you cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ianorlin> it doesn't matter what I think it matters wheter the cpu has it and that can check
<urielvigilant> i will do that next time went visit him,
<urielvigilant> it must say pae somewhere , doesn it ?
<urielvigilant> after that command ?
<ianorlin> under flags
<urielvigilant> ianorlin , ok i will do that
<urielvigilant> not today , then i comback to take a decision for what Os i will change after april
<Tlan> Hello
<ianorlin> hi
<Tlan> I am still having issue with my keyboard in lubuntu 13.10
<Tlan> It doesn't recognize fn command keys and I can't adjust screen brightness and sound volume
<ianorlin> does control f10 or control f11 work
<Tlan> Any help no
<Tlan> I have sound
<Tlan> I want it to work like windows
<Tlan> Showing the on screen volume meter
<ianorlin> right click on the panel at the bottom
<Tlan> Some of the functions work  like turning off the touch pad
<ianorlin> go to panel settings go to panel applets and select add volume control
<Tlan> I already have that on
<Tlan> Any ideas
<tsma> hi all I am trying to install a .bin file, while running in the beginning it closes and give me a message says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", anyone has any idea about solution?thanks
#lubuntu 2013-12-12
<ProSoundGuy> hello everyone
<ProSoundGuy> I'm trying to find help with a problem
<Unit193> Dude...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> He found a solution
<LiinUx> I connected my Wii remote to my computer, it said "your battery is discharging". :S
<Aiena3>  /j #suse
<LiinUx> Hi
<Aiena3> Hello
<PatMon> Hello. Could you please help me to get my WLAN-Adaptor working?
<PatMon> I managed to find out which Wireless hardware i Have: $ lspci | grep Wireless
<PatMon> 		00:06.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<PatMon> I am using an old Packard Bell Notebook "Easynote R1100" (MIT-RHEA-C)
<PatMon> But i have no clue how to go on.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796412
<PatMon> Thank you. I'm starting to read it.
<PatMon> Ok. I have a different Issue. My lubuntu seems not to know about my Wireless hardware.
<PatMon> $ iwconfig
<PatMon> lo        no wireless extensions.
<PatMon> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<PatMon> $ iwconfig wlan0
<PatMon> 	wlan0     No such device
<PatMon> I git this commands from serveral Forums i read.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166532
<PatMon> Thank you. I will try it out now. Inculding the reboot.
<PatMon> @JohnDoe_71Rus I tried it, with no success.
<PatMon> But maybee i did it not the correct way.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> See logs, why the system does not see wifi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> there /var/logs
<PatMon> There are a lot of files in /var/log/. Is "dmesg" the one I should look at?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> start dmesg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and kernel
<PatMon> Looked through dmesg and kern.log (no "kernel"-File there). There are lots of lines in there and i didn't find something what gives me a hint. But i am not  well versed in that. Do you have a hint, what lines I could look for?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/ and give link
<PatMon> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/HLHAeu3H
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [   14.592556] ath5k 0000:00:06.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846516&page=5
<PatMon> Thanks. I'm trying it out.
<PatMon> @JohnDoe_71Rus: Tried out the tips in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846516&page=5 but without success.
<PatMon> GRUB: pci=biosirq
<PatMon> dmesg: [   14.936246] ath5k 0000:00:06.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq
<PatMon> Then GRUB: acpi=force irqpoll noapictimer
<PatMon> dmesg: [   14.788272] ath5k 0000:00:06.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq
<PatMon> shel: modprobe ath5k
<PatMon> Then GRUB: acpi=force
<PatMon> dmesg: [   14.857575] ath5k 0000:00:06.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq
<PatMon> Then GRUB: pci=biosirq acpi=force
<PatMon> dmesg: [   15.212822] ath5k 0000:00:06.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq
<JerryT> When you right click on a window in the bottom panel, is there a way to have it actually say the Workspace names when you hover over "Move to Workspace"?
<JerryT> Right now it just says the generic "Workspace 1","Workspace 2","Workspace 3".  I have them named though.
<pce23> otr or pidgin-encrypt?
<Guest98338> hello :)
<Guest98338> how can i make power manager start @ boot?
<Guest98338> battery icon in system tray
<Guest98338> ty
<Guest98338> would it be "@PowerManager" in start up?
<Guest98338> i got it ty anyhow
<Subroutine> Guest98338: i thought it was xfce4-power-manager-settings
#lubuntu 2013-12-13
<ianorlin> join #lubuntu-offtopic
<_joey> I have a simple set of iptables policies which I want to pre-configure so that they are applied after reboot
<_joey> which configuration file do I need to edit?
<jsjc> Hello! I am getting an error on a fresh lubuntu install that says that expected < tag  on line 1 of openbox configuration file
<jsjc> I see that there is not such file in my system.. what should I do?
<leszek> hi
<Guest98338> hello :)
<Guest98338> i installed conky- manager works gr8, but how do i make it run on boot?
<Guest98338> ty all
<BullShark> I have a ibm thinkpad t41. the cpu does not support PAE. however, i'm attempting to install the latest lubuntu to make this older machine run fast. It has a kernel that requires PAE support by the cpu. Because of that, I can't install Lubuntu. "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae, Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<holstein> BullShark: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE ..there are a few suggestions for your situation
<MVanDruff> first question somehow i ended up with the xfce interface how can i switch it to the lubuntu interface and get rid of xfce?
#lubuntu 2013-12-14
<boyleesquire> I wish to install lubuntu onto a nokia n810 internet tablet. Does anyone know what will happen if it doesn't work.
<uBUXUBu> it will inform you if your hardware does not meet the reqiurements
<uBUXUBu> did u check the requirements?
<uBUXUBu> omg 400mgz and 128mb ram
<mysteriousdarren> its a speed demon
<leszek> hi
<Tlan5> hello
<koell> Is it possible to use avahi-daemon without ".local" suffix?
<Tlan5> can you use legacy bios with GPT parition table
<irgendwer4711> hi, in which file is stored the starmenu ?
<Subroutine> irgendwer4711: /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml or ~/.local/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml
<qwetyu> Hi. I've just installed all necessary packages for Chineses/Japanese input, however I can't change the input method (there's no keyboard symbol in taskbar or anything)
<honestemu> I recently installed Lubuntu on a Asus X502CA. It worked spectacularly the first day I got it, but then I ran into trackpad issues. The cursor jumps around and click on its own when I use the trackpad. Any idea what the problem might be?
<ianorlin> go to the menu prefrences keyboard and mouse and try turning down sensitivity to make it move around less
<honestemu> ianorlin: Tried that. Thanks for the suggestion though. Oh! I forgot to mention, it happens on and off.
<honestemu> Right now it's working fine. 10 minutes from now, it could be jumpy. I'll keep testing to see if there is a pattern or a cause.
<ianorlin> a workaround if the hardware breaks coud be a usb mouse if it gets on your nerves
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard thesse shortcuts help if mouse is being annoying honestemu
<honestemu> ianorlin: Yeah, I guess I'll get a small usb mouse just in case. But in principal, that defeats the purpose of a laptop if I want to use it on my lap... Oh well... Hopefully it fixes itself! Thanks for the input! I really appreciate it.
#lubuntu 2013-12-15
<jarnos> Have you succeeded playing some videos by gnome-mplayer bundled with lubuntu 13.10?
<jarnos> It plays audio for some video files, but not that successfule with the visual task. And does not quit properly, either.
<jarnos> I am using 64-bit lubuntu
<melodie> hi
<honestemu> I recently installed Lubuntu on an ASUS X502CA. In my dorm I was able to connect to the wireless flawlessly. It was a WPA personal, I believe. Now at home, I can't seem to connect. When I attempt, it asks for the Encryption Key, but then nothing happens. Any suggestions for a fix or troubleshooting?
<koell> honestemu: weird thing :)
<honestemu> koell: Yeah, I'm wondering if it's an issue with my home router. I have another laptop with Ubuntu running on it, and that works fine. Maybe the router hit some sort of device limit? We have a lot of devices connected to the same router. Any advice for troubleshooting?
<koell> honestemu: im sorry i cant help u with. you may try it to configure via the console. but i tihink you will get a better chance of support in the official ubuntu channel
<koell> honestemu: i think its not a specific problem with lubuntu itself. (i just answer your querstion because i dont like how people "idle" in these channels :))
<ianorlin> since both use network manager can't you try using the settings on the ubuntu laptop on the lubuntu one?
<ianorlin> also what kind of wireless adapter?
<honestemu> koell: Me neither. A response, even I don't know is appreciated.
<alkisg> honestemu: it's possible that your router's IP pool is full (too many active leases), in that case a router reset would help.
<honestemu> ianorlin: I matched the setting on the 2 laptops perfectly.
<honestemu> ianorlin: I ran an lspci and this is what I got. 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<honestemu> alkisg: That's what I'm thinking. Is there a proper method for a router reset? I just unplugged it for 5 minutes.
<alkisg> honestemu: and it still didn't work after that?
<honestemu> alkisg: Nope. Exact same results as before. I wish wireless symptoms were more apparent. After I type in the encryption key, nothing happens. It doesn't even tell me if it is trying to connect to the router.
<alkisg> Then it might be an issue related to the Atheros driver, we've had a few issues with the Atheros drivers here as well..
<ianorlin> if you think it is too many computer connected at a time can you try maybe shutting down some computers and then trying to connect with the laptop?
<Tlan> hello
<Tlan> hey i have tried installing lubuntu
<Tlan> but the install keeps failing
<Tlan> keep getting this error
<Tlan> lubuntu NetworkManager[1503]: <warn> nl_recvmsg() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted
<ianorlin> Tlan are you trying to install updates when installing?
<Tlan> ok
<Tlan> so yes when i try to install updates
<Tlan> but when i try not to install updates
<Tlan> it get a grub error
<Tlan> and it won't finish the install
<ianorlin> what is grub error?
<Tlan> it fails to install teh bootloader
<melodie> Tlan do you have a computer with a bios or with uefi?
<Tlan> i have uefi
<Tlan> but i can switch to legacyu
<Tlan> iiam gonna try to install with legacy bios
<Tlan> seems to not like uefi
<Slesa> Hi all
<Slesa> I am trying to switch the keyboard layout. The wiki sounds a bit... well, complicated at this point
<Slesa> Are the plans to get a GUI for those options?
<ianorlin> Slesa: what release it is different in 13.10
<Slesa> It is 13.10
<ianorlin> on your panel does it show a keyboard indicator on the panel?
<Slesa> yes, it does. But I cannot add an input method
<Slesa> Ah, it needs the setxkbmap.
<ianorlin> do you have keep system layouts checked?
<Slesa> No, it is not.
<ianorlin> did you purge xbkeymap or something?
<Slesa> I installed the sytem today, so everything should be default
<Slesa> How are the IBus settings and the setxkbmap related?
<Tlan> lubuntu does not like my laptops uefi bios
<Tlan> anyone try the new 3.13. rc3
<Tlan> man this distro is so buggy
<ianorlin> Slesa I wonder if an update fixed it have you run updates yet on your new system?
<Slesa> lanorlin: yes, system is uptodate. I think the problem is only that I don't know how the keyboard programs work together
<Tlan> ok i got lubuntu installed with legacy bios
<ianorlin> congrats Tlan
<Slesa> Tlan IMHO it is the uefi that is broken
<Tlan> i dunno why it won't work with uefi
<Tlan> i got it to work with mint and xubuntu
<Tlan> i made my disk parition table GPT
<Tlan> it still worked with legacy bios
<Slesa> Hey, this is strange. I called setxkbmap with setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:caps,caps:swapescape us,ru.
<Slesa> Now I can change the settings in the keyboard switcher
<Slesa> Let's see what happens when I reboot...
<Tlan> i installed kernel 3.13.rc3
<Slesa> It becomes interesting... I loaded Java 7 from oracle. As it is a rpm, I used alien to convert it to deb. But the installation failed.
<Slesa> Now I get 'E: The package jdk needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.' Unfortunately still after dpkg --configure -a
<Slesa> dpkg has parameters I never heard of (force-remove-reinstreq)
<MrRourick> hello
<MrRourick> when i open PCManFM and go to "View -  Compact View" shows up but when i close and re open goes back to Compact View
<MrRourick> goes back to "icon view" ***
<MrRourick> any fix ty
#lubuntu 2014-12-08
<holstein> zerothis: i would start with..
<holstein> !mini | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and add *just* what you want
<Eumel> Hallo, my terminal closed after the script i want it make open. What can i make?
<Eumel> Hallo, my terminal closed after the script i want it make open. What can i make?
#lubuntu 2014-12-09
<Sunstream> I still wonder how this happened all of a sudden font reader crash so I restarted it now all my darned icons are small
<Sunstream> How do I restore them?
<holstein> Sunstream: i still think, renaming ~/.confg is a great place to start
<Sunstream> really?!
<Sunstream> isnt there a menu item ?
<holstein> Sunstream: i'll try as a different user, or the guest user, and see if its a system-wide issue, or just with my user
<Sunstream> let me try guest
<holstein> then, i'll just rename the config files..
<Sunstream> how does this happen after the font reader crashes?
<holstein> Sunstream: i dont know, friend. i dont use any font readers like that
<holstein> Sunstream: i just deal with isolating the issue, from either inside my user, or system-wide, and address it
<Sunstream> User I am going to log out and back in
<Sunstream> isnt there a less drastic means other than killing the .config?
<holstein> Sunstream: sure
<holstein> Sunstream: see who did what, and undo it.. if you added a ppa or whatever
<holstein> plus, i never said "kill" or "delete"
<Sunstream> I did not even know I was using a font reader
<holstein> nothing i mention is permanent
<holstein> you rename, and test.. you can put back what you like, or revert
<Sunstream> renaming is killing it (making it create a new file is the same)
<Sunstream> Logging first
<holstein> Sunstream: renaming is *not* killing it, friend
<Unit193> Well, technically it is, but then you can "unkill" it too. :P
<holstein> yeah.. its not deleting anything, thats for sure
<Sunstream> Figured it out.. It was under "View" in a folder, once I saw normal size I though hmm maybe like a browzer. I fixed it
<holstein> lol.. congrats!
<Sunstream> Ya. Such silly features
<Sunstream> huh?
<holstein> Sunstream: congrats = congratulations
<Sunstream> i no
<Sunstream> no = know
<holstein> you mean, "know"?
<Sunstream> lol
<holstein> ok :)
<Sunstream> Anyways another question
<Sunstream> I want to network my HDD and SSD
<Sunstream> File sharing on Linux is new to me
<holstein> "network" 2 hard drives?
<holstein> how?
<Sunstream> Yeah file sharing as the window people call
<Sunstream> it is where you allow networked devices to access the files
<holstein> Sunstream: the 2 hard drives *location* is important
<Sunstream> like making my own cloud
<holstein> if they are on the same machine, you dont need to "network" them
<Sunstream> well
<holstein> if they are on 2 different computers, then, you need them connected to *some* network, and elaborate about what you want them to do, and what os's they are running
<Sunstream> let me add on I want both to be accessable to the network (persay a private NAS Cloud)
<Sunstream> You are going to make me work on this
<Sunstream> Okay
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i mean, you only mention 2 hard drives
<Sunstream> I want to share my files on this desktop to my Tablet/smartphones
<Sunstream> The hhds are on the laptop....
<holstein> so, you can setup a server on the machine.. and you'll have to decide what you want as a client on the smartphones
<Sunstream> that sounds too complicated
<Sunstream> I am going to cheat
<holstein> Sunstream: you actually wont
<Sunstream> I am going to attempt to /dcc send my files
<holstein> the server will be setup... you can do whatever you like
<holstein> you *can* dcc.. one end is the server. the other the client.. but, *that* is too difficult
<holstein> ftp servers and clients are usually pretty easy to setup, and work across all OS's.. as long as you are behind your firewall, that would work
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> i say, ,just setup something like dropbox, and let it sync them..
<holstein> there are clients for most devices/os's
<Sunstream> I just said that
<Sunstream> "onedrive"
<holstein> Sunstream: dropbox has "good" support for all the os's you mention
<holstein> onedrive doesnt
<Sunstream> onedrive via browser will not work?
<holstein> but, you dont need either..
<holstein> Sunstream: onedrive, via "browser" doenst have anything to do with the 2 hard drives you mentioned wanting to share
<Sunstream> Well
<Sunstream> I just want to transfer 4 files
<Sunstream> sharing would of been easier but
<holstein> you can email themm to yourself.. use a USB stick.. ssh.. ftp. .samba.. bittorrentsync.. etc
<Sunstream> small prob with the usb stick
<Sunstream> cannot attach them to a tablet or smartphone without a cable that allows you to connect to the micro/mini usb port
<holstein> Sunstream: thats why there is a list above.. if one doenst work for you, you have *many* other options
<holstein> Sunstream: you *can* hook the phone/tablet via USB to the computer.. or, setup a server on them.. ftp
<holstein> Sunstream: you just have to pick a path, and do it..
<Sunstream> I just tried to hook my tablet up that way no go
<Sunstream> Windows 8 is wierd
<Sunstream> but I can my phone
<holstein> if windows 8 wont mount it, load a live CD, and mount it in linux
<holstein> you literaly just have to stop stopping, and make it happen
<holstein> or, just install something like dropbox everywhere..
<Sunstream> Now holstein
<Sunstream> again
<holstein> Sunstream: now what?
<Sunstream> tablet...
<Sunstream> cannot do a liveUSB
<holstein> Sunstream: ok
<Sunstream> I am just going to email it to myself there done.
<holstein> Sunstream: i never said it would..
<holstein> though.. it can..
<Sunstream> kinda seems overboard to tansfer a zip file with 4 tiles in it
<Sunstream> files
<holstein> nothing about linux is preventing that.. anyways.. i *know* there is filezilla for win8
<Sunstream> Why do you suggest that I do it in such comp;icated mannars (not dropbox)
<holstein> Sunstream: im just giving options that will work
<Sunstream> like the recent suggestion
<Sunstream> Okay answer me this
<holstein> Sunstream: like filezilla? thats a nice easy way to setup an ftp transfer.. its handy
<Sunstream> firezilla
<Sunstream> ...
<holstein> *file* zilla
<Sunstream> yeah that is what i ment
<holstein> for windows8
<holstein> i said that becuase you stated having issues with windows 8 and i *know* filezilla works there
<Sunstream> I am not doing W8->Lin I am doing Lin->W8
<holstein> great.. you can go either way with it
<Sunstream> i have FZ on my system
<Sunstream> but
<Unit193> Wait, what's the question?
<Sunstream> this is a client
<holstein> Sunstream: this?
<holstein> what "this" ?
<Sunstream> The question my friend is trying to transfer a file to my W8 tablet
<Sunstream> FZ seems to be a clinet
<Sunstream> I give up
<Sunstream> installing dropbox
<holstein> Sunstream: there is a server portion..
<Sunstream> Nevermind I am going to use dropbox
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!
<Sunstream> since I do not have any other simple means. Because if I was using windows I could easily share but linux is a different BEAST
<holstein> s	?
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> Sunstream: i mean, you can share with samba easily that way as well
<holstein> you can use gigolo to connect to a windows share.. or many other ways
<Sunstream> okay
<Sunstream> I do not do this often enough to warrant a perm share
<holstein> sure.. sounds great
<Sunstream> so dropbox
<holstein> well, that *is* a permenent deal..
<Sunstream> not what I am transferring
<Sunstream> Roms
<Sunstream> for snes
<holstein> Sunstream: the roms dont matter
<Sunstream> It does if the creators whine about copyright
<Sunstream> I bought these games in the past
<holstein> sure.. its just moving the data im addressing.
<holstein> the data doesnt matter
<Sunstream> ... fine
<Sunstream> but it is password encryped
<holstein> sure.. do what you like with the data.. im just talking about moving it
<Sunstream> I know.
<holstein> and, addressing how, you stated, since it was just a one time thing, and you didnt want anyting permanent, you would just use dropbox.. but, dropbox *is* a permanent thing, as well
<Sunstream> even if I delete it
<holstein> and, has syncing, across other machines.. if thats what you want..
<Sunstream> after getting it
<holstein> i dont suggest setting up dropbox unless you want dropbox
<holstein> no need to install it, move, sync, delete, uninstall. when, you can just share via ftp, or samba
<Sunstream> now
<Sunstream> I know what DB is
<Sunstream> it is like Onedrive
<holstein> similar, but, there is no desktop linux client for onedrive..
<Sunstream> I hmmm
<Sunstream> Sigh
<Sunstream> got it
<Sunstream> done
<Sunstream> should of just cloud transfer
<holstein> we were discussing "cloud" transfers
<Sunstream> I have 13.28TBof cloud space
<holstein> congrats!
<Sunstream> correction 10.16 TB in cloud space, 2TB HHDs 240GB SSD for a total of 12.196TB of space.
<Sunstream> It will take a very long time to fill that up lol
<Sunstream> I want a NAS so I can share between every device
<Sunstream> I have a 32, 8, 16, and 64GB microSDs and a 2gb, 16gb and 8gb of USB Sticks
<holstein> NAS = network attached storage.. fire up a server on your network, and "attach" to it, and enjoy
<Sunstream> NAS is supposed to be simple to set up
<holstein> Sunstream: no.. the "s" is for "storage" , *not* "simple".. and "simple" is a matter of opinion, and familiarity
<Sunstream> -_-
<Sunstream> quit picking on the young linux guy :D
<holstein> http://www.freenas.org/ is quite easy.. though, not linux based
<Sunstream> Thanks for the help
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Q and A going on soon: come join #ubuntu-on-air, and tune into https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rODyNKhMqZ8
#lubuntu 2014-12-10
<cef> Is it just me, or doesn't the 14.04.1 desktop ISO fit on a CD anymore?
<holstein> the iso is not cd sized.. do you want a cd sized iso?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> then, you can add what you like
<cef> *sigh*.. Yeah I'll probably go that route then. Annoying as 14.04 used to fit on a CD.
<holstein> use 14.04.. its the LTS
<krytarik> Well, I'd rather go with the last point release of it too, indeed. ;)
<krytarik> Fewer updates.
<cef> Yeah but I was using 14.04.1 for a reason (ie: latest LTS with the patches...) because the kernel has a few small but important fixes for certain SATA drivers. :/
<cef> that too.
<holstein> id rather use the LTS, but, thats why there are different veresions
<holstein> versions*
<holstein> i wont use the 14.10 anywhere, other than for testing..
<cef> I'm talking about the difference between 14.04 LTS and 14.04.1 LTS.
<holstein> sure, but, if the iso size is a deal breaker, id get what fits.. i just boot usb sticks
<holstein> i burned a few plop iso CD's for booting USB's on machine that dont support booting USB http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/
<cef> Someone might want to update all the pages that refer to "CD images" then. Cos it's damn well everywhere on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/14.04.1
<holstein> cef: sure.. they are publicaly editable, though, isos are still referred to as "cd images" usually
<mg___> hi every one !
<Mr_Comet> hello
<brainacid> love lubuntu
<brainacid> blazing fast
<brainacid> completed 3 installs today
<brainacid> P4 i386, AMD64 and A virtual box image... l0l
<brainacid> nothing like starting fresh
#lubuntu 2014-12-11
<ipitydaf00> i ssh'd from a laptop into lubuntu and ran the sudo apt-get upgrade command, but my laptop died and killed the session. how can i display what the command is currently doing from anther computer?
<holstein> wow.. i think i would just start over, using "screen", in case i get cut off
<holstein> you should get a warning if its still running in the background, in which case, i would wait on it to complete..
<ipitydaf00> yea if i try to run other related commands it tells me files are locked
<holstein> i would run "screen", then, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if i get an error about lock or whatever
<holstein> ipitydaf00: right.. i think i would at least wait that out for a while
<holstein> you dont want to interrupt it at the wrong point
<ipitydaf00> yea thats what i was afraid of
<ipitydaf00> ok cool thanks for the info; i didnt know how to search for something like that
<ipitydaf00> next time for somthing that important i will run screen first
<holstein> this is relevant..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/222587/how-to-check-apt-get-upgrade-status-after-losing-ssh-connection
<ipitydaf00> haha
<holstein> i mean, mentioning the screen thing again, as well
<holstein> but, you can search for the process..
<ipitydaf00> thx a million
<holstein> ps aux | grep whatever
<holstein> or.. just ps aux, i suppose and see what is there
<holstein> im assuming, if you wait it out, it will complete, and you will be fine..
<holstein> i think you are right to be cautious.. and, it wont hurt to ask in #ubuntu
<ipitydaf00> i will do that
<holstein> it would be handy if it automatically started a screen session
<holstein> ps aux | grep screen should show that..
<ipitydaf00> i assusmed incorrectly that the command was still running even when my session disconnected; i was worng
<ipitydaf00> it had stopped
<ipitydaf00> i had to boot into recovery mode and fix the packages
<aelevadoan> o/
<aelevadoan> im considering downloading lubuntu on a hp-pavilion-dv1000
<aelevadoan> any suggestions?
<aelevadoan> does it support ubuntu repositories well?
<wxl> yes, aelevadoan. do it.
<wxl> lubuntu IS ubuntu.
<aelevadoan> and its a light weight distribution?
<aelevadoan> wxl: its a Intel Core Duo T2300 / 1.66 GHz
<wxl> aelevadoan: that's its whole purpose.
<aelevadoan> wxl: 1gb ram
<aelevadoan> ok
<aelevadoan> :)
<aelevadoan> wxl: anything I should know about lubuntu beforehand=
<aelevadoan> ?
<wxl> aelevadoan: to enjoy it with all your might and when you fall in love, come back and help us develop and/or support it :)
<aelevadoan> :)))
<aelevadoan> thank you very much
<aelevadoan> Ive left this in my pidgin chats
<aelevadoan> so we will be in contact
<aelevadoan> :)
<janolap1> hi there, I have a "Internet box" issue, so I have to use a wifi stick : WG111v3. I can't download the linux-firmware-nonfree on my PC (because it only have a ethernet wire), so I downloaded it from another PC (which have already wifi on it). I have a deb file now. How should I use it to install the deb on my linux PC to use the WG111v3 ?
<silverlion> janolap1 : which version of Lubuntu?
<janolap1> silverlion : I'm not in front of my lubuntu, but I think it's 14.04...
<janolap1> or 14.10
<silverlion> then you normally need to double click the deb file
<silverlion> then it should bring up an installation guide
<janolap1> ok, simple as that !
<silverlion> at least that's what I always do :D
<janolap1> How can I check if there are some dependencies ?
<silverlion> janolap1 : the program will tell you ;)
<janolap1> ok, thanx !
<silverlion> u r welcome
<silverlion> if there are any probs refer back here ;)
#lubuntu 2014-12-12
<shallwe> hi guys, please LXDE uses QT?
<silverlion> shallwe, not yet. we are working on it to come in 15.04
<shallwe> silverlion: ty man !
<shallwe> i will try now lubuntu :) downloading...
#lubuntu 2014-12-13
<akis> hi all. last system update requires installation of untrusted packages. how can i manage this? should i proceed or not?
<hyde> Hi. Does lubuntu have equivalent of xubuntu xfce4 Whisker?
<hyde> or, to ask more specifically, I want to be able to hit Windows key to open application menu, type for example "calc", and see both LibreOffice Calc and calculator app shown as search results
<hyde> or, as close equivalent to "Windows 7 start menu" behavior of hitting Windows key and starting to type
<hyde> and to clarify, I don't care about file search, I'm content with just application and settings search
#lubuntu 2014-12-14
<acecipher>  /join #philw
<acecipher> Er
<MichaelHabib> hi, I'm trying to boot the ISO from the USB with Grub2 using this menu entry  http://pastebin.com/GveKmkxj
<MichaelHabib> I get " error : attempt to read or write outside of disk "loop"
<wxl> MichaelHabib: do you need help from #lxle?
<MichaelHabib> wxl: oh, they have thier own Channle ?!  I will ask  there .. but if you have any tips to why I get this error would be good . I double checked the file name/path , partition numbers and the correct files with the correct extensions are loaded ..
<wxl> MichaelHabib: you could start by trying to boot in a virtual machine
<wxl> MichaelHabib: you also might ewant to check the md5 of the image itself
<MichaelHabib> wxl: will do, ty
<wxl> MichaelHabib: honestly i don't know why they suggest Lubuntu support channels given that they insist it's very different than Lubuntu :)
<MichaelHabib> wxl: I never tried it yet, but looking at the content of the iso , I think I have the correct menuentry code .. no idea why I get that error
<MichaelHabib> downloading an Ubuntu ISO now and wanna try running it using the same menuentry code, to see if it works
<Tremere2> tag. bin ich lesbar?
<Tremere2> ich habn problem und weiß nimmer weiter. hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen oO
<Tremere2> bekomme seit gestern beim hochfahren die meldung "quirk detected, subordinate msi disabled". bin überfordert, was mache ich damits wieder funzt?
<JBudz> g'day/
<JBudz> I am having issues installing whisker menu in LXLE.
<JBudz> it appears to be installed correctly in synaptics
<JBudz> when I edit panel preferences to add whisker it doesnt appear in the widgets
<Unit193> JBudz: You may want to try #lxle or one of their other forms of support, it's not supported here.
<JBudz> unfortunately #lxle is dead :(
<JBudz> i am quite new to linux, however i believe that LXDE is based off lubuntu... or something.
<JBudz> distribution ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS / LXDE (Lubuntu)
<Unit193> LXDE is a Desktop Environment, can be used by anyone.
<JBudz> i see.
<krytarik> JBudz: Please see the creator's comment here though: https://gottcode.wordpress.com/2013/07/19/go-little-menu/#comment-612
<remymartin9> hi i just installed Lubuntu and it's the best distro I've ever seen right out of the boc
<remymartin9> vox
<remymartin9> box
<remymartin9> but... i don't know how to get my second harddrive recognized
<tetz> remymartin9, open filemanager .. there you can mount your sec hdd
<remymartin9> tetz: that simple? :)
<tetz> remymartin9, maybe :D
<remymartin9> tetz:  do i need to enter a command in filemanager to do that?
<tetz> remymartin9, open the fm (e.g. Win+E) and then on the left upper side there you should the your sec hdd ... look for a hdd icon
<janolap1> Hi there, I found a problem with /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/gtk-2.0/gtkrc : in this file the line : GtkScrollbar::activate-slider= FALSE should be GtkScrollbar	::activate-slider= 0
<tetz> janolap1, so create a bug report
<remymartin9> tetz:  i don't see the second harddrive :(
<remymartin9> i see my primary and then "/"
<tetz> remymartin9, open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T)
<remymartin9> opened
<tetz> type sudo apt-get install gparted
<remymartin9> ok
<tetz> i think you know...
<remymartin9> :) it's done
<tetz> open it :D
<remymartin9> yeah i see my second as "unallocated"
<remymartin9> in gparted
<tetz> which format has your hdd? e.g. fat32,ntfs, ext4?
<remymartin9> the primary ssd is ext4
<remymartin9> i am not sure about the secondary
<tetz> does the secound contain any data?
<remymartin9> nope
<remymartin9> empty 3 gig space
<tetz> really sure that there are no important data on sec hdd?
<tetz> ...so right click "unlocated" in gparted and create new ntfs or ext4
<remymartin9> nope!
<remymartin9> ok
<remymartin9> but it only gives me the optiion to create as "primary partition"
<remymartin9> would this replace my ssd?
<tetz> no
<remymartin9> ok i will set it as ext4, cool?
<remymartin9> ok
<tetz> yeah
<remymartin9> done
<tetz> there is a differnece between partition and drive
<tetz> ok now check filemanager again
<remymartin9> ok i am there now
<remymartin9> i do not see the secondary on the left
<tetz> remymartin9, really sure that it was the sec harddrive and not the sec partiton?
<remymartin9> yeah really sure
<remymartin9> the second drive is 2.73 gig
<remymartin9> that i am sure of
<tetz> quite small hdd ;)
<remymartin9> i mean TB
<janolap1> tetz : how should I do to report this bug ? (where ?)
<remymartin9> sorry
<remymartin9> the SSD is 128 gig
<tetz> 2,73tb quite big ;)
<remymartin9> yeahh
<remymartin9> am i supposed to restart my computer?
<tetz> no
<tetz> back to gparted
<remymartin9> ok
<tetz> did you used gparted once before?
<remymartin9> first time i think
<remymartin9> on the bottom of gpart i see "1 operating pending"
<remymartin9> so i'm guessing it didn't apply yet
<tetz> ok you have to say gparted to do the actions now ... i don't know the english label
<remymartin9> operation pending*
<tetz> yes gparted hasnt done the action
<remymartin9> how do i make it do it
<remymartin9> OH
<remymartin9> apply
<tetz> done?
<remymartin9> i didn't see that since it was an arrow
<remymartin9> ya
<remymartin9> it's applyign pending operations
<tetz> good
<remymartin9> I SEE IT
<remymartin9> THANKS :)
<tetz> no problem
<remymartin9> is there a way to get rid of the "desktop 1 and desktop 2" thing on the taskbar?
<testdr> remymartin9: change the number of desktop-screen in the openbox-configuraton(manager)
<testdr> remymartin9: or if you only speak about the desktop-switcher - you can remove it from the panel
<remymartin9> ya i wanna remove it
<remymartin9> oh "remove desktop pager"
<remymartin9> thanks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> how to set conky in panel/dock mode? it has only black background
<testdr> JohnDoe_71Rus: conky dont works in panel/dock mode! Check the uncountable number of conkyrc files you can test - the user-setting-file is called ~/.conkyrc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> work. but onlu black bg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/TqhwdmCB conkyrc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimg.org/image/a0wmw4nm1/ screenshot
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and can't set right middle
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openbox conf is important
<testdr> JohnDoe_71Rus:  try conky settings:  own_window   yes           and   own_window_type   normal
<testdr> JohnDoe_71Rus: and maybe set:  own_window_transparent   yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i try. but i need conky desktop place without over any window
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can test my conky and openbox settings
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it work
<testdr> JohnDoe_71Rus: you can set in the openbox-config borders to be not used for windows -- sides, thickness
<testdr> JohnDoe_71Rus:  and maybe you test for above every window something like:  own_window_hints   undecorated, above, sticky
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimg.org/image/mgrf3gmup/
<testdr> JohnDoe_71Rus: dont know whats going wrong with your setup -  i can only prove its working with Lubunut-14.04.1 -- but to get to a solution for you, there may be other things going wrong. Maybe you dont use the default way to setup a wallpaper?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> not, walpaper from desktop settings
<testdr> JohnDoe_71Rus: if you are using conky-snippets from other conkyrc you always have to check they dont overwrite something - you black conky-think looks like those for some dark-gothic-setups
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only conky
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think this black from openbox.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> need try some other progtams run in dock mode
<thor480> Hey can anyone give a link to giir lubuntu lxqt iso
<krytarik> thor480: See here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2014-October/008662.html
<thor480> krytarik:  thanks
#lubuntu 2015-12-07
<Guest2> I think  used the whole disk 8GB. And the ISO for lubuntu was under 1GB.
<ianorlin> Guest2: for looking at what uses disk space I like ncdu as it doesn't take up much space
<ianorlin> and is one of the best ncurses applicatoins for this
<Guest2> Filesystem partition 1    7.5 GB ext4.   Is it really need all that space ?
<Guest2> I dont hear about ncdu before. I just used what i think is standard or morstly used ext4.
<ianorlin> it shows disk useage in ncurses
<Guest2> I have 834 MB free. Will it ba any problems with time ?
<ianorlin> Guest2: depends how much you save things to home even using entire disk
<Guest2> I have 14.04.3  LTS and it will update all the time and use more disk space.
<Guest2> I think i need to remove things i dont use.
<Guest2> What is ncdu ? A disk manager ?
<ianorlin> yes it runs in a temrinal
<Guest2> I hope 7.5 GB is enough for the future. 834MB free. I am not sure i want to remove programs.
<`Red>  Help me. Black screen on boot up lubuntu. Also happened when I installed mintppc, and debian. I'm on powermac G5 dual 2.5ghz with radeon 9600 xt 256mb
<eperzhand> it looks like that now lubuntu uses systemd
<ianorlin> eperzhand: 15.04 and later do
<eperzhand> so wondering where to insert gnome-keyring-daemon
<intx> anyone have problems with auto-starting vino (vnc) on lubuntu?
<MattHolt> how do i get lubuntu 14.04 to stop locking the screen? i've turned off light locker everywhere i can, but it insists on resetting to 62 minutes to switch off display
<MattHolt> and my GPU does not support that
<MattHolt> so after 62 minutes i try to turn the thing back on, it refuses to work
<Guest18742> hello
<Guest18742> ?
<Guest18742> Anyone here using Lubuntu 15.10?
<Guest18742> no?
<django_> Hello
<django_> if I have ubuntu can i install lbubuntu with reinstalling everythibg
<wxl> django_: yep just install lubuntu-desktop and then do this:
<wxl> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<django_> wxl: i want to be able to do what i am doign  on ubuntu now (program) but with less graphics intensity
<django_> what about this
<django_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/181008/is-there-an-easy-way-to-change-ubuntu-flavor-during-upgrade
<wxl> django_: i *think* if you install lubuntu-desktop, it will make all the lubuntu components the default desktop but don't quote me on it
#lubuntu 2015-12-08
<django_> how do i enable wifi
<django_> onlubuntu lol
<bdbg24> hello   I cannot put the "ISO" of lubuntu beacause the file is 744 Mo and my CD contains only 700 Mo  How may I do ?
<bdbg24> bonjour   je ne peux pas graver l'image iso de Lubuntu car elle fait 744 Mo et mon graveur CD refuse plus de 700 Mo Comment faire Merci
<hateball> bdbg24: Use a larger CD or use a USB storage
<bdbg24> hateball :  thanks   I dont'have  larger CD but I will put it on USB (don't know it was possible !)
<hateball> bdbg24: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bdbg24> hateball : thanks again   bye
<intx> the settings for weather on lubuntu/lxpanel do not save, anyone know why?
<intx> i set my location, click ok, it restarts and it's still unset
<fennesz> Hello ! Is there a way I can view the remaining space of a partition in lubuntu?
<bioterror> df -h
<fennesz> bioterror, Are you referring to my question?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and if you want to go even more hifi way, you can configure conky for your desktop
<fennesz> bioterror, from the Disks utility I have 3 partitions listed: /dev/sda1 - filesystem , /dev/sda2 - extended partion , swap partition 5
<fennesz> with df -h I have this output:http://pastebin.com/KXQBPHRk
<fennesz> on /dev/sda1 I have 3% free user space and I think this might cause problems . Should I go for gparted and extend this partition?
<fennesz> I don't know what /dev/sda2 partition is used for... This lubuntu machine is installed as a VM on vbox
<fennesz> this is the Disks utility http://imgur.com/cVvQXPK
<fennesz> any idea?
<bioterror> 'lsblk' prints you your drives
<bioterror> and what they might be
<fennesz> bioterror, http://pastebin.com/3RsWPt6j this is the output of lsblk
<fennesz> 4g for swap ?
<fennesz> Wouldnt 1g suffice?
<bioterror> it depends
<wxl> !swap | fennesz
<ubottu> fennesz: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<fennesz> I have given 4gb to this vm . I think this is far than enough for lubuntu isn't it?
<epictetus> 4gb is fine
<fennesz> for swap?
<epictetus> yeah.
<fennesz> ok
<fennesz> So I have to resize vm's hard disk ?
<bioterror> / could be a little biffer
<epictetus> i'm guessing if you use the system a lot and check swap usage with the "free" command you'll see it's using way way less than 4gb. Probably usually using 0GB or like, 100 megs
<epictetus> so you could go less than 4GB if you want.
<wxl> or use no swap if you want
<wxl> or use a swap file instead of a swap partition
<epictetus> there's this whole "Swap should be double RAM" rule that makes no sense, I think this rule started with like, Photoshop tech support telling people this in the 90s and it somehow getting applied to every other OS since then
<wxl> or, etc. etc. etc.
<bioterror> if you have enough of RAM, no need for swap
<bioterror> epictetus, it makes sense if you hibernate
<epictetus> I like to put a tiny swap in there cuz i've got this (possibly mistaken?) belief that the linux memory manager sometimes wants a little bit of swap for no reason
<epictetus> instead of 0
<epictetus> bioterror: yeah but people are applying the rule to like, servers that never hibernate ever
<fennesz> Ok let's say I dont use swap or go with 1gb or so ,can I extend my filesystem partition with that additional (swap -3gb) space , and if yes how?
<epictetus> servers with 32GB of ram and applications that use like 4GB (so the other 28GB is being used as disk cache)
<epictetus> and they give it 64GB of swap, and during the life of the server the most that is ever used out of that 64GB swap is like, 8MB
<epictetus> fennesz: yeah nondestructive repartitioning tools can probably do that for you
<epictetus> fennesz: or you can use a destructive repartitioning method where you backup the data, fix the partitions, and restore the data from backup
<fennesz> I would like the nondestructive one :)
<fennesz> can you name one ?
<epictetus> well parted
<fennesz> gparted?
<epictetus> i think that's another ver of the same tool?
<epictetus> there's also some commercial ones like Acronis and Paragon
<fennesz> do you know if gparted is in lubuntu live cd included?
<bioterror> I would probably first swapoff and remove (outcomment) the swap line from /etc/fstab
<epictetus> fennesz: pretty sure it is? idk
<teward> fennesz: not sure if it is, I could check by dissecting the image, but if you go into the 'try lubuntu' option which I know exists, you can connect to the net, then run `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted` from the live cd terminal
<teward> it won't stay on the disk, but...
<teward> (you can run `apt-cache policy gparted` to see if it's installed though, before all that, in the Live session's terminal)
<fennesz> teward , correct
<fennesz> will do that now
<fennesz> its a vm after all :)
<fennesz> gparted is included in lubuntu live cd
<fennesz> Guys , I have resized the swap partition but it is on the dev/sda2 , can I move the free disk space to dev/sda1?
<epictetus> delete /dev/sda2
<epictetus> resize sda1 to use the extra free space after deletign the entire sda2 partition
<fennesz> correct ~
<fennesz> the new swap shall be primary partition / linux-swap ,right?
<epictetus> you don't need swap at all or you can use a swapfile (not a partition)
<fennesz> what is the difference ?
<epictetus> a swapfile is a file inside a filesystem that is used as swap (so instead of getting its own partition, it is just a file)
<epictetus> there may be minor performance implications of that but they are gonna be irrelevant in this case
<fennesz> ok , I read more about this .
<epictetus> or just not have any swap
<epictetus> like for instance if i did
<fennesz> is this automatically created ?
<epictetus> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=1024
<epictetus> that would create a 1GB empty file
<epictetus> then i could run
<epictetus> mkswap /swapfile
<epictetus> which formats that file as a swapfile
<epictetus> then
<epictetus> swapon /swapfile
<epictetus> activates it
<epictetus> (or add it to /etc/fstab so it gets automatically activated during boot / by swapon -a )
<fennesz> thank you !
<fennesz> i will try without any swap at first, then I will do this if I encounter any performance issues
<fennesz> thank you all guys , much appreciated !
<fennesz> hmmm, the boot time is by far slower now !
<epictetus> fennesz: you probably didn't delete the line in /etc/fstab pointing to the old swap partition so it hung up for a while looking for it
<fennesz> epictetus, ok let me check this
<Lokie> hey, how to add stuff to the startup items?
<fennesz> epictetus, http://pastebin.com/Lyv1s5QP this is the output of fstab
<fennesz> should I remove the line with swap ?
<epictetus> line 11
<epictetus> is the swap line
<epictetus> remove that one
<fennesz> epictetus, win!
<fennesz> thank you very much !
<n-iCe> Ok, now I am using lubuntu
<n-iCe> what a beast
<django_> hey all
<django_> how come my prtsc doesnt work
<genii> django_: Check your Pictures directory
<tsimonq2> genii: it is stored in ~
<django_> oh
<django_> genii, ty
<tsimonq2> oh.
 * tsimonq2 relooks the docs
#lubuntu 2015-12-09
<Dsbeerf> Hello, someone can tell how i can change lubuntu runlevel so it boot in text console only and if i type startx it start lxde ?
<Unit193> Won't set the same env vars if you use startx, but you can change /etc/default/grub adding 'text' to boot to a text console.
<Dsbeerf> Well what you sugest a the best option ?
<Unit193> At the console you can start lightdm, or you create a script to set the right vars perhaps.
<Dsbeerf> Ok and there is a place that tell me what to do, to acheive that ?
<Unit193> I'm not aware of any.  DESKTOP_SESSION is one that'd be good as it sets a few different paths.
<tachibana> i love you lubuntu
<sebastian_> is slackware lighter than lubuntu?
<teward> and that's on topic how/
<sebastian_> ok well where should I join to ask that question and get an answer?
<SlidingHorn> sebastian_: maybe one of the offtopic channels?  #ubuntu-offtopic #lubuntu-offtopic  These channels are just for support requests :)
<bioterror> sebastian_, slackware has i486
<bioterror> sebastian_,  you could try SalixOS with your desired WM/DE
<sebastian_> bioterror, i am running a 64 bit but I want to use the minimum amount of resources possible while still being able to watch youtube, avi, skype,etc
<bioterror> lubuntu has wide ranger of different software ready packaged becouse of larger community, but otherwise you wont see much difference. apt-get / slapt-get and so on
<bioterror> biggest difference is that slackware is still using BSD style init system
<n-iCe> Hello guys
<n-iCe> hi HairyFotr
<SlidingHorn> hi, n-iCe - do you have a support question?
<n-iCe> hello all
<n-iCe> SlidingHorn: not really. I just Installed lubuntu and so far, I'm happy with it, so fast and smooth, at least in my i3 intel 8GB laptop.
<n-iCe> SlidingHorn: thanks for asking though.
<n-iCe> So I guess, we have a non support chat channel, right?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> #lubuntu-offtopic
<SlidingHorn> Glad to hear it :)  If you'd like to just chat, try #lubuntu-offtopic
<n-iCe> ok, I have a question
<n-iCe> volume control settings, just sends me to a terminal, why
<SlidingHorn> shoot
<n-iCe> and can't find sound settings in system tools or preferences
<SlidingHorn> !bug 1434774 | n-iCe sounds like this...
<ubottu> bug 1434774 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel volume applet settings opens empty terminal window" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434774
<n-iCe> ok, installing pauvcontrol
<n-iCe> weird, E: Unable to locate package pauvcontrol
<wxl> !info pavucontrol | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (wily), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<n-iCe> so they missspell it
<n-iCe> installing, let's see if that helps, I want to select my hdmi monitor to sound, instead of the built in laptop speakers
<n-iCe> ok, installed
<n-iCe> but can't send my audio to the hdmi
<n-iCe> yeah, can't do it
<bioterror> n-iCe, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Select_the_default_PCM_via_environment_variable
<n-iCe> arch
<n-iCe> ?
<Lokie> how can I add stuff to the startup items?
<SlidingHorn> Lokie: look at ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<krytarik> - openbox
<SlidingHorn> Lokie: be sure to place an & at the end of each command, so that it won't hang up
<Lokie> what exactly am I looking for?
<Lokie> couldn't find anything that seems to do with autostart
<SlidingHorn> Lokie: here's mine as an example:  # first is a comment - it is disregarded by openbox.  after that, it's pretty self explanatory http://paste.ubuntu.com/13868805/
<Lokie> so basically I throw "xscreensaver --nosplash" at the end of the rc ?
<Lokie>  well with & at the end as you meantioned
<Lokie> mentioned*
<SlidingHorn> at the end of your autostart file
<krytarik> Lokie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<Lokie> thx I did it through gnome-session-properties
<SlidingHorn> gnome?  Are you using lubuntu?
<Lokie> yea in a weird way I guess. Only ubuntu 15.10 supported my notebooks gpu so I installed lubuntu-desktop on top
<Lokie> ubuntu LTS / lubuntu LTS, 15.10 / xubuntu LTS, 15.10 / LXLE etc didn't work properly
<Lokie> Power manager throws: gdbus.error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Permission denied when it tries to suspend after 30min of inactivity
<Lokie> any ideas?
<krytarik> Lokie: Does this, and the posted links, help?: https://askubuntu.com/questions/627356/xubuntu-15-04-cannot-suspend-when-inactive
<Lokie> tried something that doubt will do anything but after will try it! thx
<Lokie> ok did it hopefully it will work tomorrow, cheers krytarik again
#lubuntu 2015-12-10
<Gnjurac> how to install more languges
<Gnjurac> for typing
<krytarik> Gnjurac: Any specific one that's missing?
<JotaB> Hi guys!
<JotaB> I'm new to linux, installing Lubuntu on a old laptop and I'm having some trouble
<JotaB> I want to install Lubuntu without losing my data. I've choose the option "Something Else", now I can see a list of 3 partitions but I don't know what to do
<JotaB> sd1 is Windows Recovery Environment
<JotaB> sd2 is Windows Vista
<JotaB> sd3 as no name
<krytarik> !partition | JotaB
<ubottu> JotaB: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<JotaB> thank you!
<krytarik> Sure, hope that suffices. :)
<Lokie> krytarik my suspend problem somehow got fixed even though at first what you linked me didn't seem to work
<Lokie> also at some point systemd refused to let the notebook sleep / reboot etc
#lubuntu 2015-12-12
<lubuntu_> i <3 lubuntu
<rainmayyetcome> is there a problem with flash for lubuntu "try without installing"
<rainmayyetcome> some youtube videos work and some do not, many flash applications do not work
<rainmayyetcome> this is what i am seeing
<rainmayyetcome> well first it says a plugin is missing and then it says that i need to install flash afterwards
<rainmayyetcome> although flash is already installed/multiverse already set up
<Unit193> Is whatever browser you're using detecting flash and not blocking it?
<rainmayyetcome> am using stock firefox
<rainmayyetcome> detects flash as in some youtube videos work
<rainmayyetcome> does not appear to be blocking some youtube videos
<Unit193> Perhaps the html5 ones?
<rainmayyetcome> ah, possibly
<rainmayyetcome> yes
<rainmayyetcome> like tinychat, if tinychat uses html5
<Unit193> Anywho, you can also try  adobe-flashplugin from the partner repos, and browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Unit193> Should check the top bar to see if FF says anything about blocking, and in the Addons manager.
<rainmayyetcome> will do
<rainmayyetcome> let me try that pepperflash
<rainmayyetcome> i think i've heard of that before
<Unit193> You'll have to have  adobe-flashplugin  to go along with that.
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20151208.1-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (partner), package size 9251 kB, installed size 31389 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<rainmayyetcome> did sudo apt-get install adobe-flash and i get unable to locate package adobe-flash
<rainmayyetcome> E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<tachibana> D:
<rainmayyetcome> ah idk how to do the command line lol
<rainmayyetcome> couldn't find any addon called pepperflash
<Unit193> rainmayyetcome: You can likely also open Software Souces and checkbox the partner repo.
<rainmayyetcome> not sure what you guys are referring to, but going to add "adob e flash plugin to the add apps basket
<rainmayyetcome> and update real quick
<rainmayyetcome> oh okay on software & updates/other software
<rainmayyetcome> canonical partners is checked but canonical partners (source code) is not checked
<Unit193> That's fine.  Then all you have to do is refresh apt cache (or whatever the thing calls it) and then install adobe-flashplugin.
<rainmayyetcome> not sure that'll do anything
<leyla_29> hello does anyone here using lxle?
<SlidingHorn> leyla_29: I'm not, but what's your question?  Just asking outright might be more effective :)
<leyla_29> i want to make a launcher for updates (synaptic package manager) on the desktop
<leyla_29> ive put lxle on a friends computer and she isn't very computer literate really, so it'd be easier if i could just show her an application on the desktop for her to double click once a week to keep her system up to date
<SlidingHorn> ok, well, first, LXLE, isn't technically supported here., you'd have to go to their actual channel, but let me see if I can help
<leyla_29> thanks
<leyla_29> and i couldn't find a channel for lxle, do you know what it's called?
<SlidingHorn> #lxle here on freenode
<bioterror> put update.sh on her desktop
<bioterror> and there you can put sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<leyla_29> thats a good idea bioterror
<leyla_29> but using sudo apt-get upgrade installs all levels of upgrades
<leyla_29> even the level 4 and 5 risky ones
<SlidingHorn> leyla_29: didn't mean to send you to an empty channel, but that's supposedly their spot, lol
<leyla_29> lol yes i did check that one when i first connected
<leyla_29> bio: is it better to run upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<leyla_29> bio: and how do i make it executable?
<SlidingHorn> leyla_29: I always use dist-upgrade
<leyla_29> chown +x
<leyla_29> ?
<SlidingHorn> sudo chmod +x <filename>
<leyla_29> thanks
<leyla_29> well that will do i think
<utu8o> has anyone tested Lubuntu on the Kangaroo desktop pc?
<utu8o> the Kangaroo Desktop PC is an incredible value for only $99 you guy a complete PC with full Windows 10, cheaper than buying Windows 10 alone! My question is can Lbuntu install and run well on this PC? I heard the Kangaroo has proprietary hardware...
<utu8o> it only has audio output via HDMI for example
<utu8o> it has a finger print reader, bluetooth, WIFI... etc
<utu8o> this is what i'm talking about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883722001
<SlidingHorn> utu8o: only way to find out is to try it...grab a LiveUSB and give it a shot
<bioterror> http://www.newegg.com/global/sg/Product/SingleProductReview.aspx?ReviewID=4474725
<SlidingHorn> bioterror: nice find
<eipi10> is 230 MB normal RAM usage at idle with 14.04?
<utu8o> yeah probably
<bioterror> quite like, if you have opened web browser, terminal and shut them down
<eipi10> yeah, exactly bio.  This is after start-up.
<eipi10> my other computer with 14.04 runs at about 140.
<bioterror> and you've used "free" command to check that usage out?
<eipi10> no
<eipi10> can you advise?
<bioterror> http://www.linuxnix.com/find-ram-size-in-linuxunix/
<eipi10> thanks
<eipi10> yeah, that checks out using free.  With a browser window, htop, hexchat, and lx term, it's about 470MB.
<bioterror> quite high, I think
<eipi10> whats yours?
<utu8o> LXDE on Debain only uses like 110 MB RAM
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/ram_usage.txt
<utu8o> LXDE on Trisquel Mini uses around 160 MB RAM
<utu8o> Lubuntu was around 230 MB of RAM for me too
<utu8o> probably just Ubuntu spyware or something
<eipi10> I've been getting a lot of updates lately
<bioterror> lubuntu has lots of stuff running, that explain the usage
<bioterror> network manager and others
<Unit193> htop
<eipi10> hey Unit
<eipi10> yeah, I have nm and update notifier working
<bioterror> Unit193, htop is defacto?
<Unit193> Should be, but doubt it.
<eipi10> thanks for the input. I was just wondering why there was a difference compared to the other computer with the same exact set-up.
<utu8o> how much hdd space does lubuntu need
<eipi10> well, one is 32bit, the other 64
<eipi10> bare bones is about 4.5GB for 14.04
<eipi10> LXDE on Debian, huh?
<bioterror> right after boot into desktop I get 60MB on htop just one urxvt running
<eipi10> is that the OS you use most?
<leszek> bioterror: just open the browser and you will have plenty of ram used :P
<rainmayyetcome> does the lubuntu running from USB (try without installing) already include the pepper flash player?
<utu8o> if not you can probably install it while on liveCD/USB
<rainmayyetcome> ah for some reason cannot even find it in software center
<rainmayyetcome> lubuntu software center
<utu8o> btw, what is pepper flash player
<utu8o> try synaptic manager
#lubuntu 2015-12-13
<WEB6BER66> AHHH.
<WEB6BER66> Why would I choose Lubuntu over Linux Mint MATE?
<utu8o> runs better on lower powered devices like netbooks
<bioterror> utu8o, this netbook with atom n270 is only good for ircing
<utu8o> bioterror, you can browse the web just use no script addon for firefox. with that addon you can have like 100 tabs on a netbook
<utu8o> that addon should probably be installed by default on Lubuntu
<bioterror> utu8o, I prefer Midori. it has adblock it's lightweight. I have made Midori to identify as iPhone :D
<Dakshah> UNetbootin does not seem to work for me on Ubuntu 14.04, what else should I use to burn the lubuntu image on udb?
<Dakshah> **usb
<leszek> Dakshah: dd
<bioterror> sudo dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<leszek> Dakshah: the question is why isn't unetbootin working for you. Normally it should work just fine
<Dakshah> leszek, I installed from the Ubuntu Software Center, Idk why it does not
<Dakshah> bioterror, I would prefer some gui :\
<leszek> Dakshah: can you tell me what is exactly not working ? Doesn't the app start at all or doesn't it boot or what is the exact problem?
<Dakshah> leszek, 1. It looks weird, seems outdated gui. 2. I cannot seem to navigate from the browse 3. The Version is not in the list, so for 16.something, I have to choose the daily option
<leszek> Dakshah: ah it looks weird as it is compiled against qt4 and you don't have qt4 installed or no theme for it set.
<leszek> 2. I do not understand. You can't browse local files or what ?
<leszek> 3. Never used the download list on unetbootin but a iso that I already have on my disk
<Dakshah> leszek, I also have an iso on the disk
<leszek> Dakshah: so why not choosing it then ?
<Dakshah> leszek, I dont think that is fine http://pasteboard.co/sFBVTu.png
<Dakshah> leszek, I cannot see how to choose it.
<leszek> Dakshah: nope that is correct. Though it started as root user (so it can write to your drive properly). So you only need to navigate up then to your /home/username/Downloads folder or where you stored the iso. So its working correctly
<Dakshah> leszek, Ohh! THANK YOU :)
<leszek> np :)
<Dakshah> leszek, Btw, how do I check which drive it is?
<Dakshah> leszek, it says only 'dev/sdb1' but I wanna be sure
<bioterror> lsblk
<leszek> you can use diskmanager or lsblk in a terminal :)
<Dakshah> what is that
<Dakshah> Thanks again :D
<leszek> sudo blkid may also help sometimes to identify the partition as it shows labels and uuids that you can compare with the path when the usb stick is mounted
<Dakshah> leszek, I had ubuntu on the pendrive earlier, and in the pop up I said Yes to Replace all files, will that be fine?
<leszek> hmm... Dakshah let's wait and see. Normally I would recommend formatting the drive or removing all unnecessary files
<Dakshah> leszek, I thought that would be done automatically XP
<leszek> Dakshah: nope unetbootin works non destructive
<Dakshah> leszek, Hehe Okaie :)
<Dakshah> It says (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<leszek> Dakshah: when trying to boot ? Hmm... it can't seem to find the usb stick.
<Dakshah> leszek, Yeah when trying to boot :P and it appeared when it was already in the process
#lubuntu 2016-12-12
<milkbox> Hey, how do I access this via pidgin?
<milkbox> Did anyone else have issues with installing lubuntu 16.04/16.10 the first few times? My installer kept crashing regardless of how and what I used to create the usb disk. I also tried multiple usb disks. I got it installed but I am still unsure of what the problem was haha
<Shawn|4650M> milkbox left too early
<jer_> hi
<mapm> hello
<mapm> A friend connected a lubuntu with HDMI to a screen, and configured it so the screen output went only there. Now she can't see anything when she logs in graphically, do you know where is the screen config saved in so I can change it?
<cucumber_11> hi guys
<cucumber_11> I have to fix a eepc for a fried with windows xp and intel atom is good lubuntu?^
<cucumber_11> 1GB RAM
<genii> cucumber_11: Might want to put another 1GB
<cucumber_11> No I Can't. Maybe there are a old version
<cucumber_11> ?
<krytarik> cucumber_11: 1 MB RAM should be sufficient.
<krytarik> Erm, GB.
<cucumber_11> so i'll download 14.04 LTS or 16.04?^
<krytarik> 16.04 LTS.
<cucumber_11> okok
<cucumber_11> I downloaded the "Alternate 32bit version "
<krytarik> Erm, I wouldn't.
<wxl> whhyyyy?
<cucumber_11> Why?
<cucumber_11> If i'm wrong,correct me I'm here for your support
<cucumber_11> D: thanks in advice
<wxl> yeah i would download that version if it were me
<wxl> do you know which specific chip you have, cucumber_11 ?
<krytarik> wxl is in love with the alternate. :D
<wxl> i will say even a 450 should be able to handle 64 bit
<wxl> might want to go that route instead of 32
<cucumber_11> He gave me a eepc without os ,All I know is Intel Atom 1.6 GHz and 1GB RAM
<wxl> but yeah the alternate works. ignore krytarik :)
<wxl> you could boot a live cd, download dmi decode and find out
<cucumber_11> IT'S A EEPC, NO CD
<wxl> s/cd/usb/
<wxl> :/
<wxl> that could be an n270
<wxl> in which case 32 only
<wxl> probably safe with 32 unless you want to bother doing the research
<cucumber_11> 32bit only
<cucumber_11> EeePc 1005HA
<cucumber_11> asus,sorry for flooding,bad habit
<wxl> it's a 280/270 so yeah 32 only
<cucumber_11> yeah n270
<cucumber_11> so it's good alternate version of 16.04.1 LTS ?
<cucumber_11> I don't want download xp for it....D:
<krytarik> cucumber_11: Alternate or Live is a different way to install it.
<krytarik> Just, I mean.
<cucumber_11> I read "if less 700MB" try alternate
<cucumber_11> preinstalled player of lubuntu can play all videos extensions? or I should install vlc?
<cucumber_11> vlc is necessary?
<wxl> get vlc. it's safer.
<cucumber_11> But for reading MMC/SD I should install something?
<cucumber_11> heuy i got a debootstrap error
<cucumber_11> like an error relative to codename of the release
<cucumber_11> determination
<krytarik> Might try the Live one then. >_>
<cucumber_11> after partitions i have this problem, but i don't know why
<cucumber_11> during base -installer
<cucumber_11> Debootstrap Error
<cucumber_11> Failed to determine the codename for the release
<cucumber_11> I used unetbootin for make the usb stick
<cucumber_11> maybe it's caused by this
<cucumber_11> I'll try rufus
<cucumber_11> OK The problem was that wizard work through /cdrom path so Alt+f2 for activate console and mount installation files from usb device to cdrom with mount /dev/sdc1 /cdrom
<cucumber_11> and works
<krytarik> Wow.
<cucumber_11> okok installed, fine and thanks
#lubuntu 2016-12-13
<prob> hey everyone
<prob> i have a big problem
<prob> please help me
<cucumber_11> Hey guys I need you help again D:
<cucumber_11> I can't connect to iphones hotspot but adsl and android hotspot works
<cucumber_11> I don't know why
<cucumber_11> and flash on chromium/firefox won't work and I installed pepperflash-nonfree
<xangua> Maybe you need a Mac to use it? :-P No idea
<xangua> Using the regular flash plugin for Mozilla here, but who needs flash anyways?
<cucumber_11> when I test flash on the frame appear like "impossible to load flash plugin", I'm italian and i don't know in eng
<cucumber_11> For wifi works all but iphone tethering AP
<cucumber_11> I'm trying to setup a package called ipheth-utils
#lubuntu 2016-12-14
<celloyd> i'm trying to get bluetooth working on my lubuntu setup
<celloyd> bluetooth assistant says device added successfully but failed to connect
<fishcooker_> anyone here get this blurry windows app like this http://imgur.com/a/pYUu9
<fishcooker_> how to restart lubuntu service?
<xangua> Tried to add a printer, and Lubuntu doesn't even comes with cups lol
<xangua> Is that a know this? If not why does it come with the graphical app to manage printers but no cups?
#lubuntu 2016-12-15
<jojo8000> hello
<Guest73922> Hi friends ,i already installed the Lubuntu 16.10 on my notebook but i have some issues,about contrast and brightness colors ,my notebook make always that thing any distro i had but i used to solve the problem that command "xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.5" and thats it solve my problem but now i use that same command and i receive that "warning: output LVDS1 not found; ignoring
<Guest73922> xrandr: Need crtc to set gamma on." anyone can help me please?
<ipwn> hi, how an eee more concretely on a inspiron mini how do i set the proper resolution? do i have to change Xorg settings? eg. i want to put OS screen fitting monitor screen but at default using lubuntu is not well
<zleap> hi
<zleap> i am trying to make my lubuntu install autologin
<zleap> using 16.04., instructions at http://www.htpcbeginner.com/enable-lubuntu-auto-login/
<zleap> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<zleap> why can't lubuntu just let me set a password i want,
#lubuntu 2016-12-16
<sh0rtBuS> is this a help channel?
<wxl> sh0rtBuS: yep
<sh0rtBuS> ok
<sh0rtBuS> i want to install any form of linux really but noticed this ones supposed to work with older pcs, also want to keep windows
<sh0rtBuS> my problem is........
<wxl> !dualboot | sh0rtBuS
<ubottu> sh0rtBuS: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sh0rtBuS> i try to boot from a usb thumb drive and ive tried a few versions but they all crash
<wxl> !hash | sh0rtBuS
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !md5 | sh0rtBuS
<ubottu> sh0rtBuS: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> generally if you have problems with the installer it's because (a) some download error or (b) some error in copying
<wxl> ONE BIT can lead to all sorts of ridiculous problems
<wxl> also try different USB ports
<sh0rtBuS> only got one port, laptop
<wxl> that's the least likely problem
<wxl> after you can confirm that you have the right image with checksum and after you can confirm that the image itself is good (the GRUB menu offers this), then you can start considering hardware issues, including the thumb drive itself
<sh0rtBuS> ok, so ill try that first
<sh0rtBuS> ok, so im so so so not tech savvy but i downloaded a new iso and checked it and going to try and boot from usb using universal usb installer, (after clicking install from the menu is where my problems always start) i have a feeling ill be back if i can get more help. my hatred for windows grows by the day and am desperately trying to seperate myself from "it". unfortunately i have to figure
<sh0rtBuS> out how to get an alternative on this cruddy laptop first.
<wxl> sh0rtBuS: did you "check the disc for defects?"
<lynorian> wxl +1 on that
<sh0rtBuS> in the beginning menu on boot up?
<wxl> yep
<sh0rtBuS> i think i did it before on one of the other versions i tried, i will try it again on this one if i run into similar problem.
<sh0rtBuS> crud man
<sh0rtBuS> 2 errors in the usb drive though it did boot to the installer and let me try anyway but eventualy crashed
<wxl> sh0rtBuS: incidentially, that's why it didn't work XD you need a more reliable way of copying it
<genii> Get a thumb drive that's not starting to fail.
<wxl> well
<wxl> i'd expect a software issue first
<wxl> my motto is: "if it ain't dd, it's crrrrrrap!"
<lynorian> Failing drives and installation do not go well together
<genii> !windd
<genii> Hm
 * genii slaps the bot
<wxl> i'm pretty sure there is a windows dd
<wxl> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<genii> Yes, that's the right one.
<sh0rtBuS> wxl ?
<wxl> yep
<sh0rtBuS> sweet
<sh0rtBuS> ok, may have a solution just need advice
<wxl> wuzzat
<sh0rtBuS> um, any chance you seen the result of my last try, 2 errors in thumb drive?
<wxl> sh0rtBuS: find a different method to copy, as above.
<sh0rtBuS> hrm
<sh0rtBuS> so wut about an external hard drive
<wxl> worth a try
<sh0rtBuS> ok, heres where i need the advice
<wxl> do the same thing except do it on the external hard drive
<sh0rtBuS> ok, i found a 2 terrabyte external drive.. first, can i use this to do the same as a thumbdrive with usb installer, second there are files on it. can i avoid erasing those files? its got like 300 wii games (200gb) on it so formating the entire drive is not possible (without really pissing someone off), not entirely sure how to partition it to keep that stuff from getting messed with and using
<sh0rtBuS> the partition to try this again. PLEASE HELP WINDOWS IS WINNING THIS BATTLE! :P (so far)
<wxl> sh0rtBuS: the answer is no.
<sh0rtBuS> any way i can use this drive to try something other than windows?
<wxl> sh0rtBuS: not if you don't want to get rid of everything on there
<sh0rtBuS> hmm
<sh0rtBuS> if i find a way to store that stuff elsewhere i could try again?
<wxl> sure
<sh0rtBuS> by the way, thanks man. i do appreciate the help.
<wxl> np
<sh0rtBuS> so... say im able to format this drive w/out pissing ppl off, is it the same as usb installer or does it need to be done different (BTW im avoiding buying another thumbdrive to save this hassle cuz this house is full of them but my buddys girl is a bit of a hoarder and cant find nuthin)
<wxl> as long as you can boot to it, you can use it
<wxl> doesn't matter if it's an external drive, a thumb drive, an optical drive, etc.
<wxl> if your bios supports booting to it and you go through the same imaging process, it works
<sh0rtBuS> ok, so "BOOT TO USB" can be almost anything with the iso file on it then
<wxl> if i were you, i'd start with the simpler solution: assuming it's a hardware issue. use dd on the thumb drive. if it doesn't work, move on
<sh0rtBuS> dd?
<wxl> you didn't notice our conversation above?
<wxl> from about here on: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/12/16/%23lubuntu.html#t22:29
<wxl> remember, though, you are doing a bit-by-bit copy of the drive image. it's not just a matter of copying the file as you usually consider it. this is why you'd have to wipe the hard drive for it to work
<sh0rtBuS> hold on, i did miss some info, my screen locked up last time i was in here. never saw the response
<sh0rtBuS> yea i missed the whole convo after i posted what happened
<sh0rtBuS> lil backstory here....
<sh0rtBuS> its my friends laptop, they upgraded to windows 10. it is nowhere near compatible, lots of stuff dont work and its been beyond the 30 days to revert back to previous version of vista plus the windows key is smudged off bottom of pc (3 characters i cant see but no way to figure this out) i tried some "windows key finder" type thing but i only got the windows 10 key and its different than the
<sh0rtBuS> one on the sticker. so im essentially trying to resurrect this laptop into something more useful AND GET THE BLEEP AWAY FROM MICROSOFT!
<sh0rtBuS> anyway the convo i missed......
<wxl> if worse comes to worst you can buy a thumb drive
<wxl> can't vouch for these but https://www.osdisc.com/products/lubuntu
<wxl> remember if this was windows, you'd generally end up buying a physical copy, which would already be tested
<wxl> oh more specifically here's the usb drives https://www.osdisc.com/products/lubuntu/usb
<wxl> this too https://www.shoplinuxonline.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?cat=122&manufacturer=54&q=lubuntu
<sh0rtBuS> maybe a dumb question here, whats the "dd" and the chrysocome link, sorry, never seen that till you showed me the log
<wxl> dd is a low-level utility to do a bit-by-bit copy
#lubuntu 2016-12-17
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<sh0rtBuS> ok, i checked the link out, looks a bit beyond my know how, im not dumb but doesnt look like somethin for a first timer
<wxl> well the one thing about it is it works, without fail
<wxl> i can't say that about other utlities
<wxl> there's this, too, but i don't do windows so can't tell you if it works https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager/iso2usb
<sh0rtBuS> that last link looks simple. ima have to try a more reliable thumb drive or this external drive first then ill look into this other stuff, even tho some of its beyond my know how i enjoy learning about it more than i do random ass internet searches that get me nowhere. wish i wouldve started with irc first. Funny thing is i learned of irc back when sega dreamcast came out. they had a server
<sh0rtBuS> for ppl who connected to the internet thru dreamcast to chat. its rare i meet someone in person who knows what irc is. glad its still around and useful.
<sh0rtBuS> thx again, g2g cya
<Ahmuck> adobe reader available for 16.10 ?
<wxl> Ahmuck: why bother? use evince.
<Ahmuck> evince is not displaying or printing the pdf correctly
<wxl> then that's probably because it's a non-standard pdf
<Ahmuck> suggestion?
<wxl> tell whomever you got the pdf from to fix ity
<Ahmuck> my bank sent the pdf
<wxl> you willing to share this file?
<lynorian_> !info poppler-utils
<ubottu> poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilities (based on Poppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.44.0-3ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 142 kB, installed size 482 kB
<lynorian_> that might extract some info
<Ahmuck> k, i installed acroread 9 from precise
<Ahmuck> and the display and print is ok.
<wxl> doesn't mean it's a valid pdf
<Ahmuck> i'll look into the display problem in envince later
<Ahmuck> yes, it does not have to be valid, only has to display valid
<Ahmuck> for a report
<Ahmuck> would hplip make a difference?
<wxl> that's for printing, so probably not
<Ahmuck> thanks for the pointer to poppler utils
<wxl> https://www.pdf-online.com/osa/validate.aspx
<jackprb> hi everyone
<jackprb> I have a serious problem with installing 16.10. it gives me this error:
<jackprb> lubuntu the grub-pc package failed to install into /target/. without the grub boot loader the instaled system will not boot
<jackprb> How should I solve this?
<jackprb> Please help me
<jackprb> I really need to get a lubuntu machine going in about 2 hours
<lynorian_> are you currently in a live session or did you select install from the menu or use the alternate installer
<lynorian_> if you can put contents of lsblk in a pastebin
<lynorian_> jackprb ^
<freelancerbob> hi
<freelancerbob> how to set lubuntu screen like on ubuntu ?
<freelancerbob> i am using lightDM GTK Greeter settings but i need transparent logins window because now its white on background
<freelancerbob> anybody helped /
<freelancerbob> ?
<lunaticedit> Is there a way to disable the touchpad and touchscreen on laptops? My touchpad is crap and when I use my bluetooth mouse I'd like to disable it
<asddsa> hi guys
<asddsa> anyone know withc joypad can we use for ubuntu lubuntu linux  for mame emulator ?
<xangua> PlayStation, Xbox, any cheap one
<asddsa> anyone ?
<dust> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  imported-Humanity/192 of theme Lubuntu has no size field
<Guest6103> gtr
#lubuntu 2016-12-18
<climber386> hi, i'm tring to rebuild ubuntu 14.04 LTS dvd-iso with new kernel 4.4.8 but when i boot i've got this error message "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system". what's wrong?
<aaron__> hi there, is this the lubuntu support channel?
<Danilochka> When I try to install or boot live lubuntu, i just get a blank screen
<aaron__> Danilochka: try the alternate iso
<Danilochka> aaron__: Okay, is the non graphical one straightforward or do I need to type commands all the way through?
<aaron__> Danilochka: straightforward, no commands.
<Danilochka> aaron__: Cool, also Standard PC download or 16.04 LTS
<aaron__> Danilochka: I would always recommend the LTS release.
<Danilochka> aaron__: Okay, thanks
<aaron__> hi gang. I cannot get my asus eeepc to establish a proper internet connection. Although the network manager states "connected" via DSL. Does anyone know what to do?
<aaron__> its running a fresh installation of lubuntu 16.10 lts
<Danilochka> I dont get why everything (mostly) else seems to work with linux except the network cards all the time
<Danilochka> i spent literally days trying to find a fix for my Lenovo g50-45 and I eventually found a fix on some old back-forums with vague instructions
<aaron__> the two of us seem to be the only ones active here...
<Danilochka> yay
<aaron__> I spent days on figureing out a way to get lubuntu on that machine. The desktop iso seems to be corrupted...
<aaron__> I spent days on figueing out a way to get lubuntu on that machine. The desktop iso seems to be corrupted...
<Danilochka> crap now during installation it cant configure the network automatically
#lubuntu 2017-12-11
<fishcooker> is there any apps that save buffer copy paste list ?
<Usman> Hi
<Usman> I am running DSpace on VMware 11
<Usman> I have a question, how to take backup and restore the database of dspace
<Usman> plz share the link
<Usman> Hi Jirido
<Usman> could you help me?
<Usman> I want to take backup and restore the dspace
<Usman> running on vmware
<jirido> Hi.. well I would like to but Im not so good at stuff but more of a low end user .. sorry
<Usman> HI
<krytarik> Usman: That doesn't strike me as particularly Lubuntu-related.
<Usman> No Prob
<Guest7041> Hi all. I am having trouble booting into lubuntu 17.10 from a USB
<Guest7041> I have a nVidia gpu i heard that causes some problems in Linux
<hateball> Guest7041: what issues are you having? black screen?
<hateball> Guest7041: if you have an nvidia card that is not supported by nouveau you can boot with nomodeset to get past install and be able to install nvidia blob
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest7041> I'll send photos you tell me what is happening.
<Guest7041> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/51EVqn0y/IMG_20171211_100313.jpg
<Guest7041> Stuck here for the moment
<hateball> that doesnt look too great
<hateball> thats a rather ancient BIOS, perhaps it chokes on that
<hateball> you can try the various boot options by pressing F6, try noacpi etc
<Guest7041> Ok let me reboot
<Guest7041> Wait you mean noapic? Because acpi is already off
<hateball> Guest7041: yeah you could try all of those options I guess, but also try adding nomodeset manually if it is gpu driver related
<Guest7041> Actually i think i know what to do now brb
<Guest7041> Okay i added nouveau.modeset=0 grub_gfxmode=1024x768x16
<Guest7041> Yay a blue screen lubuntu 17.10
<Guest7041> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CrCKbjMH/irccloudcapture1470590103.jpg
<Guest7041> Wtf
<Guest7041> It failed to satrt login service smh
<hateball> Guest7041: is your RAM ok?
<Guest7041> Yea i got 2gb and a 32bit version of lubuntu
<hateball> I mean OK as in error free
<Guest7041> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Gse446hd/irccloudcapture-322438636.jpg
<Guest7041> I got stuck here
<Guest7041> I don't see any mention of ram here
<hateball> Guest7041: well the livemedia copies the squashfs into ram
<hateball> Guest7041: but it could also have problems reading from the CD, I guess
<Guest7041> Well it is an old USB drive should i go to a cd?
<hateball> Guest7041: oh I just assumed CD. No, media itself doesnt matter, so long as it's not broken
<hateball> Guest7041: you should be able to verify the media from the boot menu as well
<hateball> as well as run a memtest to check your RAM
<Guest7041> Okay let me verify then
<Guest7041> This is gonna take a while I'll be back when it's done
<defenderoffreedo> hey so my previous hard drive had windows but it is in a bit of trouble, might die any day
<defenderoffreedo> so i got a new hard disk
<defenderoffreedo> and intend to install both lubuntu and windows on it
<defenderoffreedo> so is there a concern if i install lubuntu first?
<defenderoffreedo> or will installing windows later mess up the boot loader?
<hateball> yep
<hateball> !fixgrub | defenderoffreedo
<ubottu> defenderoffreedo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<defenderoffreedo> so better to install windows first?
<aka555> Hi to all
<aka555> When I try to install encrypted I get this error: aunsafe swap space has been detected
<aka555> How is possible to fix it?
<defenderoffreedo> also, while installing ubuntu, what is the recommended thing to do for swap space?
<defenderoffreedo> the hard disk is 500GB and RAM is 4GB on the machine
<defenderoffreedo> i am thinking of about 440GB for lubuntu and the rest for windows
<defenderoffreedo> ??
<aka555> Is a common problem or only for me?
<aka555> When I try to install encrypted I get this error: an unsafe swap space has been detected
<aka555> In the installation...the hard disk is empty
<aka555> I only choose encrypted installation
<aka555> And I have 8gb of RAM don't need a swap space
<hateball> defenderoffreedo: if you intend to hibernate you need swap at least as large as your RAM
<hateball> defenderoffreedo: no reason to go beyond that imo
<defenderoffreedo> i'd prefer to be able to hibernate if need be
<aka555> So I can not do the encrypted installation?
<defenderoffreedo> how would i create the swap space and how do i select a partition to be the swap partition?
<hateball> aka555: you probably can, but as you can see not many people are around to answer your question right now
<hateball> and I dont know how
<hateball> defenderoffreedo: iirc the installer offers to do so, otherwise choose manual partitioning
<aka555> Ok thanks anyway
<laptop212321321> is manjaro faster than lubuntu
<wxl> let's go with no?
<laptop212321321> why
<wxl> because this channel is about lubuntu, not manjaro?
<laptop212321321> what is the best version of lubuntu to install, for example I want to search for stuff when I click the button that allows a search to occur for lbuntu 16.04
<laptop212321321> and also is 17.10 faster than 16/04
<laptop212321321> on an older machine
<laptop212321321> core2duo 2.1 ghz
<laptop212321321> 2 gb ram
<laptop212321321> I have lubuntu on another hd
<laptop212321321> notice they are about the same
<laptop212321321> but manjaro lite has more on it
<laptop212321321> help
<beanbag-> so when is the actual drop dead release for 32 bit
<beanbag-> since you guys managed to put out one more
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @beanbag-, Not soon.
<beanbag-> OH GOOD :)
<beanbag-> I figured since ubuntu was cutting off 32 bit it would make your lives harder
<wxl> well, there will be a time in the future when it goes away
<wxl> and honestly i don't think it will be that far away
<beanbag-> oh well, time marches on
#lubuntu 2017-12-12
<defenderoffreedo> hey anyone here?
<defenderoffreedo> so i am installing lubuntu right now
<defenderoffreedo> i have a 500GB hard disk where i just installed windows 10 on a 80GB volume
<defenderoffreedo> created a 4GB partition (from the windows 10 setup) for swap
<defenderoffreedo> as the RAM is 4GB
<defenderoffreedo> and the rest of the space is for lubuntu
<defenderoffreedo> now should i go for ext4 or ext3 for the main lubuntu space?
<tsimonq2> ext4
<tsimonq2> ex3 is really outdated
<tsimonq2> *ext3
<defenderoffreedo> do i have to format it?
<tsimonq2> Plus, swap partitions aren't really recommended anymore over a certain amount of RAM and can even be insecure
<defenderoffreedo> what do i select as the mount point?
<tsimonq2> I'd *personally put /home on a separate parition then / as the main one, but for your setup you should be fine putting / in one partition
<tsimonq2> Yes, I'd format it
<defenderoffreedo> i heard that the swap partition needs to be the size of the RAM if hibernation feature is required
<defenderoffreedo> what's the benefit of putting /home on a separate partition?
<tsimonq2> Hibernation has been disabled as a security measure for a few releases now
<tsimonq2> If you're doing a fair bit of development it makes sure that if you have a lot of files in /home that your system is still usable if that fills up, plus you can easily do a reinstall and still have all your settings
<defenderoffreedo> hmmm i think that sounds like a good idea, how do i put /home separately? another partition?
<tsimonq2> Yep, just another partition
<defenderoffreedo> what sizes do you recommend for the partition?
<tsimonq2> I also do this on my systems, although on some systems with little RAM it isn't a good idea: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/01/data-driven-analysis-tmp-on-tmpfs.html
<defenderoffreedo> i have like 420GB in total for lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Whatever you feel comfortable with :) I'd usually put 50-100 GB for /home and the rest on /
<defenderoffreedo> and as for swap, it is now recommended to not have the swap partition at all?
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> If you really want swap, this is the most secure way to do it: https://askubuntu.com/a/248558/334829
<defenderoffreedo> what exactly is the security risk? that someone might be able to copy the swap contents and access everything on the RAM?
<defenderoffreedo> also, what do i choose in "Device for boot loaded installation
<defenderoffreedo> "?
<defenderoffreedo> is it /dev/sda? or the partition where i will install lubuntu (/dev/sda4) or the windows 10 partition (/dev/sda1)?
<tsimonq2> defenderoffreedo: Yep, someone can read the swap contentsp
<tsimonq2> Yeah /dev/sda
<defenderoffreedo> ok it's installing now
<defenderoffreedo> i have lubuntu on one other machine where i was testing it and need to uninstall it there
<defenderoffreedo> now lubuntu has the boot loader
<defenderoffreedo> so if i remove the lubuntu partition from windows, what will happen?
<defenderoffreedo> what will be the way to remove the lubuntu partition and just make it windows safely?
<defenderoffreedo> any idea?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl? ^^^^
<wxl> tl;dr tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Dual boot Windows and Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Partitioning
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from defenderoffreedo: <defenderoffreedo> so if i remove the lubuntu partition from windows, what will happen?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from defenderoffreedo: <defenderoffreedo> what will be the way to remove the lubuntu partition and just make it windows safely?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> well afaik windows needs to be on there first
<wxl> windows is real greedy
<wxl> assuming the file system can handle expansion, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to grow after removing a partition
<defenderoffreedo> so i boot into windows, remove the lubuntu partition, format it to ntfs or something, and it should be okay?
<wxl> and if it's uefi.. sheesh i don't know
<wxl> i don't do windows
<defenderoffreedo> what happens after it boots?
<defenderoffreedo> anyway i finished installing lubuntu on this other machine
 * wxl shrugs
<defenderoffreedo> it said installation finish you can restart
<defenderoffreedo> but on booting... windows 10 loads again
<defenderoffreedo> no option to go to lubuntu
<wxl> ah yeah
<wxl> welcome to uefi mode
<wxl> you ideally wanted to have them set up with the same boot options
<wxl> you basically have two options for booting:
<wxl>  1. uefi boot
<wxl>  2. legacy boot
<wxl> it sounds like you have the former, but probably installed lubuntu as the latter
<wxl> which means you'll need to toggle bios settings when you load up each OS
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-alongside-a-pre-installed-windows-with-uefi
<defenderoffreedo> it's an old machine, like 5 to 7 years old desktop so might not be uefi
<wxl> read that. they know a lot more than i do
<wxl> as i said, i don't do windows
<defenderoffreedo> i used this tool called easyBCD and now i'm booting into lubuntu
<defenderoffreedo> it showed me the lubuntu boot loader
<defenderoffreedo> and now i just see a black screen and the mouse cursor
<defenderoffreedo> is it loading?
<defenderoffreedo> it worked fine with the live usb boot
<defenderoffreedo> booted really really fast
<defenderoffreedo> installing on harddisk, i just see a blank screen
<defenderoffreedo> rebooting
<defenderoffreedo> looks like i'm in!
<defenderoffreedo> yay!
<defenderoffreedo> i see the desktop but it's not responding :(
<defenderoffreedo> the mouse cursor is moving but nothing happens if i click anywhere
<defenderoffreedo> any idea what could be going on?
<defenderoffreedo> it worked perfectly from the live usb
<defenderoffreedo> restarted again and it seems to be working but there seems to be some glitches with the graphics
<defenderoffreedo> ...and it's stuck again
<arktvrvs> hai question.  menu > other is full of duplicates from other categories.  i dont know how it got there or if it was always there, but how do i fix it.?
<fishcooker> what did happen here http://vpaste.net/lsFnP
<arktvrvs> hi, how do i fix or rebuild the menu? all my sound/video apps are duplicated in "Other" menu and theres wayyy to many thing to sift through.  Also those generic ones like Xman, can i get rid of those?
<leszek> arktvrvs: you can install a menu editor like alacarte to edit the menu
<arktvrvs> thanks, or I can use pcmanfm.  I mainly want to know why/how it is trashed and how to prevent this in the future
<chrisrlink> hey having issues connecting my ps3 sixaxis via bluetooth in 17.04
<chrisrlink> anyone willing to help
<ibmr50e-sylwek> yo
<ibmr50e-sylwek> you using bluetoothctl?
<chrisrlink> lol hang on i think it's working forgot to connect it via usb first
<chrisrlink> let me configure my emulator now
<chrisrlink> yeah it works sorry
#lubuntu 2017-12-13
<ibmr50e-sylwek> reported
<piredon> i need an IT
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<piredon> i have 17,000 errors in lubuntu how to fix them
<tsimonq2> What kind of errors?
<piredon> i am not sure it showed up after clamav finnished
<tsimonq2> Are you sure that's not the clamav output?
<piredon> i dont know i am new to linux
<tsimonq2> Try asking in #ubuntu, they might have a better answer because the question doesn't seem specific to Lubuntu.
<piredon> ok thank you
<tsimonq2> You're welcome, have a good day.
<Kamzy> Anyone about that can make sense of this, Trying to install Lubuntu on an relic of a laptop ( https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-compaq-nx9010-series/specs/ ) and every time I try to install it from usb I keep getting this error right after the initial menu and chosing install, it just keeps repeating, tried other USB ports and pens but same thing, I think i've managed once to get it to install but it was half broken, I'm just wondering what might be up
<Kamzy> INFO: task swapper/0:1 blocked for more then 120 seconds
<Kamzy> Not tainted 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu
<Kamzy>  "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_tast_timeout_secs" disables this message
<Gabriel> Hi
<Gabriel> spanish??? no pe no?
<Gabriel> Lubuntu 32 bits recien iniciado consume más de 128mb
<Gabriel> arreglen eso
<Gabriel> para un PC de 256MB eso ya es grave
#lubuntu 2017-12-14
<Kamzy> Anyone about that can make sense of this, Trying to install Lubuntu on an relic of a laptop ( https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-compaq-nx9010-series/specs/ ) and every time I try to install it from usb I keep getting this error right after the initial menu and chosing install, it just keeps repeating, tried other USB ports and pensorry to repost this but wasn't here if anyone replied,  I think i've managed once to get it to install but it was half
<Kamzy> broken, I'm just wondering what might be up
<Kamzy> INFO: task swapper/0:1 blocked for more then 120 seconds
<Kamzy> Not tainted 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu
<Kamzy>  "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_tast_timeout_secs" disables this message
<azizLIGHT> how can i get the hex color code of where my mouse is
<c2tarun> azizLIGHT, Try Color Picker in software center
<jgb> Is it possible to create an icon to the launchbar which, when clicked, gives a dropdown containing multiple applications?
<zuiss1> hi. when my lubuntu 17.10 screen locks due to inactivity, about 75% of the time entering my password into the dialog box and hitting OK doesn't unlock the computer. it just goes to a black screen, seems to do nothing for 5-10 seconds, then returns to the password prompt. attempting to unlock is a second time always succeeds
<Jay__> hi
<Jay__> when I try and open terminal in a specific folder
<Jay__> it tells me the default not set
<Jay__> I am a linux noob so that sure what to do
<Jay__> in lubuntu
<Jay__> it says terminal emulator not set
#lubuntu 2017-12-15
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<Guest93195> hi , i tested the lubuntu installer from cdrom 32 bit on a  AMD PC, there are many problem with partinioning.
<Guest93195> when i use the setup , i cant delte my partitions....also when i start the tool again.
<Guest93195> when i use gparted the setup tool does not recognoize what i have parted there....
<Guest93195> :(
<Guest93195> also encryption with LVM does notwork.
<Guest93195> ist catastrophic
<Guest93195> the partition tool in setup is hanging and crashing....
<Guest93195> sorry this is no good work
#lubuntu 2017-12-16
<RavengamerSpace> hi
<fireprfHydra> I made a symbolic link to a folder and get "select an application to open symbolic links." Opening with pcmanfm just gives an endless hourglass, any ideas?
<krytarik> Appears broken, then.
<fireprfHydra> yeah my pc is partly crashing right now heh
<Kurtis> hey, im trying to install lubuntu on my Dell laptop, but it just loads into grub whenever i try to boot off the usb stick
<Kurtis> i turned secure boot off, otherwise it gave me a signature error
<Kurtis> I want to dual boot it with windows 10 which is already installed
<Kurtis> if i try to boot into legacy mode the screen just flashes black with a white - and then fails
<Kurtis> nvm! worked it out, my usb stick was in ntfs and it didn't like it
#lubuntu 2017-12-17
<lbnt_usr> hello, im an amateur user of lubuntu. i just upgraded to 17.10 OS on a lenovo s10-2 netbook and i cant log in. i just get a '/dev/sda1: clean, xxxxxx/xxxxxxx files, xxxxxx/xxxxxxx blocks' message. it only works in recovery mode. need some help here
<ch47ly02> hello
<MikeHSG> Afternoon. Wondering if anyone's tried running PLEX Media Server on a 32 bit Lubuntu install
<MikeHSG> Bueller?
<tsimonq2> MikeHSG: Try #ubuntu :)
<MikeHSG> Won't let me join and the question was specific to Lubuntu
<MikeHSG>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER MikeHSG dcldfqnqwfuc
<tsimonq2> whoops? :P
#lubuntu 2018-12-10
<lubot> Nathanpotato was added by: Nathanpotato
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Hey
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> What usb installer definitely works
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Rufus says it can't scan my iso
<apt-ghetto> Then check the hash sum of the ISO file
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> What's the hash sum
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> And how do I check it
<apt-ghetto> https://superuser.com/questions/699014/how-to-make-sure-a-downloaded-iso-matches-a-hash-value
<lynorian> Nathanpotato I added a part of it to the manual recently https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html
<apt-ghetto> which iso did you download?
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Lubuntu
<apt-ghetto> 18.04 or 18.10?
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> 16.04
<apt-ghetto> Lubuntu 16.04 reaches its end of life in april 2019
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Coolio
<apt-ghetto> maybe you like to install 18.04?
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I heard its less stable
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> But if I can get a hold of it
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Rn I only have 16 since I can't get to a working pc
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I'm using my phone to use telegram
<apt-ghetto> you find the sums here => http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> 👌
<apt-ghetto> MD5SUMS, SHA1SUMS or SHA256SUMS
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> No clue yet
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I gotta sleep bbl
<lubot> jumbalaka was added by: jumbalaka
<lubot> <jumbalaka> I am new to Linux and recently upgraded from lubuntu 18.04 to 18.10. now there is a duplicate for every function like light dm settings, kde settings and lxqt settings and all mostly does the same function
<lubot> <jumbalaka> How to remove duplicates?
<lubot> <jumbalaka> Even there is two software updater
<apt-ghetto> upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10 was a bad idea, because Lubuntu has changed the desktop environment
<lubot> <jumbalaka> An solution without clean install?
<apt-ghetto> why don't you want a clean install?
<lubot> <jumbalaka> Wubi for lubuntu 18.10 still not released
<lubot> <jumbalaka> So only I upgraded
<lubot> <jumbalaka> I meant wubiuefi project
<lubot> <jumbalaka> Since I am new here I cannot switch completely to Linux yet
<apt-ghetto> you should ask hakuna-m and not the lubuntu team, because I doubt, that someone from the lubuntu team uses wubi
<lubot> <jumbalaka> Okay but is there anyother way without clean install
<apt-ghetto> you can try to uninstall every unneeded package and hope, that it does not uninstall other, needed packages
<lubot> <jumbalaka> Thank you I'll try
<lubot> <jumbalaka> Is those packages with Ubuntu symbol in snap package manager are the only ones that's  important?
<guiverc> @jumbalaka sorry I don't use package managers so aren't sure what you're referring to (snap package manager) - can you provide an example & I'll give an opinion  (
<lubot> <jumbalaka> Sorry it is synaptic package manager
<guiverc> @jumbalaka - no they aren't the important ones (I see many that sure aren't important), I suspect they're ".deb's"  (ie. normal ubuntu/debian packages, ie. not snaps, not flatpaks etc)
<guiverc> I'm still trying to determine that's correct...
<guiverc> it could be they are from 'main' (repository) ..
<guiverc> from the ones I've looked at - I'm now betting they're from 'main' repository (in LTS terms, they have the longest supported life as canonical supports them 5 years)
<guiverc> jumbalaka, sorry I can't find definitive proof, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lubot> <jumbalaka> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> why don't you want a clean install?], I did clean install as you said but while I was 18.04 brightness adjustment didn't work and now the touchpad tap not working. ... When I upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10 everything was working
#lubuntu 2018-12-11
<jbwncster> Hi
<usr1987> Hi everyone.  I notice an issue in ubuntu.  Under galculator you can't use %... Its seems to affect 1404-current versions
<usr1987> why galculator does not have working percentage?
<jaggiJ> I have error with mozilla and VLC media player. I download file using mozilla, then navigate to downloaded icon to choose open containing folder, then VLC opens spamming stuff in endless loop. Is it known ?
<jaggiJ> I cleaned all caches, cookies, data, etc and recreated error downloading any other file.
<jaggiJ> it opens this processes -> https://imgur.com/a/KOiyYBu
<krytarik> jaggiJ: https://askubuntu.com/questions/267514/open-containing-folder-in-firefox-does-not-use-my-default-file-manager , https://askubuntu.com/questions/131695/firefoxs-open-folder-opens-gwenview - the range of advice in these two threads should help you, and I'd start with looking at your '~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list'
<jaggiJ> fixed: i went to file assotioations, inode-> directory  , default was my packman file manager but i did reset and set it again. It worked.
<jaggiJ> krytarik thanks your suggestion did help me fix it
<lubot> <jumbalaka> @jumbalaka [I did clean install as you said but while I was 18.04 brightness adjustment didn …], I edited props using xinput but after reboot the prop value returns to 0 again
<lubot> <mekschr> miserableminter. •shitposter•: ... How to set the resolution of lubuntu to 1366x768 (the recommended resolution for my monitor) if lubuntu and some other distros won't allow me to set the resolution to higher than 1024x768 :(, Can anyone help ?, I can send you the xorg.0.log file
<apt-ghetto> what shows `xrandr`?
<lubot> <mekschr> wait i ll send you what xrandr shows
<lubot> <mekschr> https://ghostbin.com/paste/c33wq
<lubot> <mekschr> and here is xorg.0.log
<lubot> <mekschr> https://ghostbin.com/paste/hgnaj
<apt-ghetto> The X Window system does not recognise the resolution of your screen
<apt-ghetto> Maybe it is only a configuration issue
<diogenes_> mekschr, what is the expected resolution?
<apt-ghetto> Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Monitor_or_Screens#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do
<apt-ghetto> You should create the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<apt-ghetto> and reboot
<apt-ghetto> set the right resolution in line `Modes     "1366x768"`
<lubot> <mekschr> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> mekschr, what is the expected resolution?], 1366x768
<diogenes_> mekschr, run: inxi - Fx  | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<diogenes_> share the output
<diogenes_> but first
<diogenes_> do what apt-ghetto suggested
<diogenes_> and if that doesn't work
<diogenes_> come back
<lubot> <mekschr> this is happening in all linux distros i have tried: Lubuntu, Linux Lite, Linux Mint
<lubot> <mekschr> alright wait i ll be back in few minutes
<lubot> <mekschr> http://ix.io/lvMo
<lubot> <mekschr> sorry
<lubot> <mekschr> http://ix.io/1vMo
<diogenes_>  mekschr have you tried apt-ghetto suggestion first?
<lubot> <mekschr> pc is currently running linux mint not lubuntu, can i do what he is saying in mint, too ?
<diogenes_>  meksch, yes
<lubot> <mekschr> i ve made the graphical terminal thing, now what ?
<diogenes_> meksch, ok looks like he left
<diogenes_> run once again: inxi -Fx | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<lubot> <mekschr> http://termbin.com/hpl7n
<diogenes_>  meksch, something is wrong with your pastebin, ok then run this: inxi -Fx
<diogenes_> then copy all the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> make a pase
<diogenes_> and share the link here
<lubot> <mekschr> ok wait
<lubot> <mekschr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F75BfnV6pp/
<diogenes_> meksch, ok we can try to make a trick, but i have little time so it will require you to respond more wuickly
<diogenes_> quickly*
<lubot> <mekschr> ok
<diogenes_> meksch, ok so your desired resolution is 1366x768
<diogenes_> right?
<lubot> <mekschr> yes
<diogenes_> run: cvt 1366 768 | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<lubot> <mekschr> termbin.com/8kru
<diogenes_> run: xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }'
<diogenes_> and just paste the output here
<diogenes_> in the chat
<lubot> <mekschr> DVI-0
<diogenes_> run: xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<diogenes_> and just tell me when done
<diogenes_> meksch, sorry got disconnected
<diogenes_> so did you run the command?
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now run: xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1368x768_60.00
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<lubot> <mekschr> but this is 1368x768 not 1366x768
<diogenes_> oh wait
<diogenes_> so your is 1366?
<lubot> <mekschr> i typed cvt 1366 768
<lubot> <mekschr> it returned 1368x768
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> let's try this one
<diogenes_> did you run:  xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1368x768_60.00
<lubot> <mekschr> anyways done
<lubot> <mekschr> yes
<diogenes_> ok now run: xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<diogenes_> and it should change the res
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> has it made any effect?
<lubot> <mekschr> yes the resolution is now different
<diogenes_> so is it a good res?
<lubot> <mekschr> kind of
<lubot> <mekschr> there is a thin vertical black line at the right
<diogenes_> so if you want this resolution then you need to make a starup sript with the following commands:
<diogenes_> xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<diogenes_> xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1368x768_60.00
<diogenes_> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<diogenes_> and it will adjust it right after the system strarts
<lubot> <mekschr> how to do that
<diogenes_> ok i will guide you through
<diogenes_> run: touch ~/Documents/resolution-script
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now run: pluma (or what is the lubuntu text editor name)  ~/Documents/resolution-script
<diogenes_> it will open a blank document
<lubot> <mekschr> emm i m using linux mint xfce right now
<diogenes_> then it should be: xed ~/Documents/resolution-script
<diogenes_> and it will open that document
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> in that document write the following:
<diogenes_> #!/bin/bash
<diogenes_> xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<diogenes_> xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1368x768_60.00
<diogenes_> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<diogenes_> save, close and run: catd ~/Documents/resolution-script | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_> not that command
<diogenes_>  cat ~/Documents/resolution-script | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> this one ^^^
<lubot> <mekschr> termbin.com/0ay8
<diogenes_> ok now run: chmod +x ~/Documents/resolution-script
<diogenes_> you will not get any output just tell me when done
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now run: touch ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<lubot> <mekschr> it says no such file or directory
<diogenes_> run: ls  ~/.local/share | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> sgare the link
<lubot> <mekschr> termbin.com/jkbh
<diogenes_> ok run: mkdir ~/.local/share/application
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now run: touch ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop
<lubot> <mekschr> no such file or directory
<diogenes_> oh sorry run: mv  ~/.local/share/application  ~/.local/share/applications
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now run: touch ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now run: xed ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> in the new opened document you open this link and paste all you see there: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWXPKQYMb8/
<diogenes_> replace yourusername with your actual username
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> save, close run: cat ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<lubot> <mekschr> termbin.com/m8dmm
<diogenes_> now run: chmod +x ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now in the menu > accessories look and see if you found this new shorcut by the name Screen Resulution Ajust
<diogenes_> tell me if you found it
<lubot> <mekschr> found
<diogenes_> ok now run: xrand --size 1024x768
<diogenes_> it will change your res to a smaller one
<diogenes_> sorry wrong command
<diogenes_> xrandr --size 1024x768
<diogenes_> this one ^^^
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> did it change?
<lubot> <mekschr> yes
<diogenes_> now find that new shortcut we created, click on it
<diogenes_> see if it changes the resolution backk to 1368
<lubot> <mekschr> done, it changes
<diogenes_> ok now run: cp  ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop ~/.config/autostart
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<lubot> <mekschr> done
<diogenes_> now run: cat ~/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<lubot> <mekschr> should be there two spaces between cp and the command
<lubot> <mekschr> or this is a typo
<diogenes_> one space
<diogenes_> cp ~/.local/share/applications/resolution.desktop ~/.config/autostart
<lubot> <mekschr> termbin.com/obl3
<diogenes_> nice, now you're good to go, it will adjust this resolution ar system startup
<diogenes_> the end
 * diogenes_ is offline
<lubot> <mekschr> should i reset what ghetto told me at first ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can delete the created file
<lubot> <mekschr> yeah but now the system runs 1368x768 after logging in, what about the loading screen and login screen
<lubot> <mekschr> by the way i discovered something that may be related to the problem
<lubot> <mekschr> i tried a script called get-edid, and it said that it can't find an accessible edid
<apt-ghetto> either the script does not have the executable flag or it is not in a directory listed in $PATH
<usr1987> is it know that galculator does not work with %?
<apt-ghetto> https://github.com/galculator/galculator/issues/31
<wxl> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<wxl> :)
<wxl> there was a no change rebuild in bionic+ that could have had some impact
<wxl> there's no version of 2.1.4 before that in a supported release
<wxl> and hold on
<wxl> there's a fundamental misudnerstanding
<wxl> that is NOT a modulo key
<wxl> see the tooltip. it's for calculating a percent
<wxl> there's no modulo function
<wxl> well, not in the default mode
<wxl> scientific mode has a MOD key
<wxl> or wait, maybe I"M misunderstanding
<wxl> so if i 5 ENT 2 +, 5 is added then removed from the stack, with the 7 remaining
<wxl> if i 10 ENT 5 %, same behavior with the 10, except the 0.5 is remaining (this is Y technically)
<wxl> if they want to put that into the stack (X), then x<>y will do it
<wxl> i will waste no more time on this
<wxl> especially given it's from 2017 sheesh
<wxl> apt-ghetto is trolling me apparently XD
<lubot> <aptghetto> What? It‘s surely the fault of tsimonq2
<wxl> i'd love to blame him but this is all you XD
<lubot> <teward001> nah it's wxl's fault today :P
<wxl> pffht
 * wxl genetically modifies @teward001 so he can no longer metabolize caffeine
<teward> the problem
<teward> is that causes an unstable molecular fission reaction
<teward> ... which results in a very powerful blast wave that wipes out all technology world-wide
<teward> :P
<wxl> jeez you really think this song is about you, don't you?
<teward> *yawns* I'm in the middle of trying to get my server cluster set up with another drive, you, so I can make a cdimages mirror.  shush.  *salts wxl*
<wxl> uhhh huh
<lubot> zucas was added by: zucas
<lynorian> wxl isn't galculator dead upstream?
<wxl> well the issue didn't even get a reply since 2017 so probably XD
<wxl> wow
<wxl> yours is the latest commit, lynorian ........ from 2015
<wxl> https://github.com/galculator/galculator/issues/37
<wxl> ^^ "I'd consider galculator dead" - Simon, developer of galculator 28 Mar 2018
<teward> that about sums it up heh
<teward> oops wrong channel
<teward> *kicks IRC around*
#lubuntu 2018-12-12
<JuNkEe> Hi :)
<lubot> Stefan was added by: Stefan
<lubot> <Stefan> Hi there. ... I switched from Ubuntu to Lubuntu.  ... On my small old Computer it works fine. ... On the other one I run a dual boot system with windows10 and two hard drives. Mounting the ntfs partitions I only can read! ... Whats wrong? In Ubuntu I mounted the data hard drive with fstab ... UUID=(16digitcode) /home/stefan/Data ntfs u
<lubot> sers,defaults, 0 0 ... rwx was no problem  ... Lubuntu mounts but only to read.... ... Whats wrong?
<diogenes_> Stefan, boot to windows and from windows restart to linux
<diogenes_> and you good to go
<lubot> <Stefan> Thanks - I'll try later....
<jaggiJ> I got issue with search function of 'start menu' e.g. -> https://imgur.com/a/lELhmJe
<jaggiJ> It output Accessories instead of app names
<jaggiJ> i noticed that after installation of Qt through online installer, but I dont know if it's related because last time I am sure it worked right was yesterday.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Stefan boot Windows, disable FastBoot and shut down Windows
<lubot> <Stefan> Great! You made my day! Thanks a lot
<lubot> <Stefan> .... Got full access now👍
#lubuntu 2018-12-13
<lubot> iamPAIN was added by: iamPAIN
<lubot> <iamPAIN> (Photo, 1280x640) https://i.imgur.com/crNBUYr.jpg Can anyone help me??
<lubot> <bonacin91> it's a gnome theme
<lubot> <iamPAIN> @bonacin91 [it's a gnome theme], How to install communitheme on Lubuntu 18.04 LTS ?? Is there any way??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, we don't support that at all.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Apples and oranges, both are fruits
<lubot> <iamPAIN> I'm new to these.. Anyway to change the UI better??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @iamPAIN [How to install communitheme on Lubuntu 18.04 LTS ?? Is there any way??], No
<lubot> <iamPAIN> @iamPAIN [I'm new to these.. Anyway to change the UI better??], ....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @iamPAIN [I'm new to these.. Anyway to change the UI better??], No
<lubot> <bonacin91> @iamPAIN [I'm new to these.. Anyway to change the UI better??], if you need themes try noobslab.com. most of them works
<lubot> CheguApis was added by: CheguApis
<implite> hello can i get some help to make my wifi work on my dell d620 laptop?
<wxl> could you pastebin up `lspci -nnk`?
<lubot> <teward001> and explain what isn't working currently, if you can.  :)
<lubot> <teward001> "not working' is vague :)
<implite> i dont see any networks
<lubot> <teward001> ah.  then yes please put into a pastebin the output of the command `lspci -nnk` :)
<implite> how do i pastebin?
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<implite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/66gqrp9RNm/
<implite> to make my wifi work in mint linux i needed to use this command sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-dkms.conf
<implite> but it does not help here i think
<implite> No such file or directory
<diogenes_> implite, run: sudo rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<implite> http://termbin.com/p756
<diogenes_> now: ls /etc/modprobe.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share
<lubot> <mekschr> diogenes
<diogenes_> mekschr, what?
<implite> http://termbin.com/xr70
<lubot> <teward001> just going to say but this might be helpful?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<lubot> <mekschr> do you remember my problem ?
<diogenes_> implite, ok first follow the link you have been given, if that doesn't work, come back here
<diogenes_> mekschr, remind me
<lubot> <mekschr> that linux couldn't run 1366x768
<diogenes_> mekschr, ok and did you fix it?
<lubot> <mekschr> you fixed it for me using xrandr command script at autostart
<diogenes_> mekschr, so the issue is solved?
<lubot> <mekschr> My GPU has DVI-I port only, so I was using A VGA to VGA cable connected to a converter adapter VGA to DVI-I then to the GPU
<diogenes_> and?
<lubot> <mekschr> Today I bought a VGA to DVI-A cable then connected it to DVI-I GPU, I don't know the difference between DVI-A and DVI-I but anyways that's not the matter
<lubot> <mekschr> now i noticed a huge difference in xorg.log file
<lubot> <mekschr> so i want to show you xorg.log using both setups, because somehow, now the monitor runs at 1366x768 without any script
<diogenes_> you should care about the log only if something doesn't work
<diogenes_> if everything works then all is well
<lubot> <mekschr> yes but i want to know what was the source of the problem at first
<diogenes_> maybe the port, cable, no clue because the driver seemed to work correctly
<lubot> <mekschr> the screen name in display settings now is changed ... at first it was called Default Screen, now it actually detects the name of the monitor and shows Samsung Syncmaster bla bla bla
<wxl> probably something about the different cables
<lubot> <mekschr> Does that mean that at first, Linux wasn't detecting the monitor wrongly ?
<wxl> like there's one more wire on the new noe
<wxl> and that was carrying the identifying information
<diogenes_> ^^^
<wxl> that or it was something getting lost in that VGA to VGA cable which probably didn't include wires that might be appropriate for DVI
<lubot> <mekschr> The monitor now runs 1366x768 by default without using xrandr, yesterday with the old setup I couldn't set the resolution to anything higher than 1024x768 except by using diogenes' script
<lubot> <mekschr> so seems like the whole problem was hardware-related
<diogenes_> mekschr, sometimes hardware have mysterious lock ups and then magically fix themselves
<diogenes_> maybe you needed an exorcist :)
<lubot> <mekschr> xorg.log at first wasn't showing EDID code, after changing thr cable, now it shows EDID code
<diogenes_> the  it's obvious that it's cable
<lubot> <mekschr> Anyways, It is now running 1366x768 with 59.8 Hz not 60 Hz, is that normal in linux ?
<lubot> <mekschr> After all, I would like to thank you a lot for your efforts to help me, much appreciated <3, now I can enjoy any linux distro
<diogenes_> mekschr, cheers!
<Nielzie> lubuntu lxqt is a very enjoyable distro. There's no need to enjoy other distros.
<lubot> <mekschr> Nielzie I mean at first I couldn't use any Linux Distro because I couldn't set the resolution to 1366x768
<wxl> i wouldn't worry abotu the 59.8Hz. it's close enough to be 60. some monitors might be happier with a slight change
<lubot> <mekschr> Now the new cable fixed my problem and I can finally enter the world of linux
<lubot> <mekschr> and since my pc is very old, i m probably going to use Lubuntu
<diogenes_> good choice
<implite> wifi working now thanks!
<implite> how come that is not added in fresh install?
<wxl> implite: proprietary drivers. boo. broadcom sucks.
<wxl> @mekschr apparently with long cables, EDID is degraded, so that might be the issue, too.
<wxl> it's remotely possible that the additional VGA/VGA cable also somehow resulted in degraded signal
<wxl> that's what a quick DuckDuckGo search tells me, at least. i'm not a hardware expert, per se.
<lubot> <mekschr> I never thought the problem was because of the cable
<lubot> <mekschr> I have been trying to install different distributions thinking it was a linux-related problem
<wxl> #1 thing i do in troubleshooting is try to eliminate the possibility of hardware issues
<Nielzie> 1366x768 is a resolution normally used on small laptops, right? So why vga cable?
<lubot> <mekschr> By the way, I have never used anything except Windows 7 but now I want to migrate to Linux
<lubot> <mekschr> Nielzie this is my monitor https://www.samsung.com/africa_en/monitors/led-b1930n/
<lubot> <mekschr> wxl I have asked a lot in Reddit and Ubuntuforums and they told me the problem was because my video card is old and unsupported and they all said i had to buy a new gpu
<Nielzie> ahh I see..
<lubot> <mekschr> Should I install 18.10 or 18.04 ? : D
<lubot> <teward001> it depends :P
<lubot> <teward001> I prefer the LTS of 18.04 because upgrading every 6 months is a pain in the ass
<Nielzie> 18.10 works like a charm over here
<lubot> <mekschr> I mean what is the difference
<wxl> 18.04 is LXDE, 18.10 is LXQt
<wxl> we won't be going back to LXDE
<Nielzie> Big difference LXDE vs LXQT
<wxl> indeed
<Nielzie> It's practically a different distro
<Nielzie> with same name
<Nielzie> I'm pretty happy with the switch to QT
<wxl> like LXQt will be well supported into the future...... while LXDE continues to struggle with GTK3 support while GTK4 looms in the near distance
<wxl> and GTK LOOOOOVES to break backward compatibility so that's no small issue
<Nielzie> LXQT looks nice and is pretty low on resources. Not as low as "old" LXDE, but very reasonable
<wxl> this is on the wikipedia page for GTK:
<wxl> Hong Jen Yee, developer of LXDE (which of the GTK version will be dropped and all efforts will be focused on the Qt port.[28]), expressed disdain for version 3 of the GTK+ toolkit's radical API changes and increased memory usage, and ported PCMan File Manager (PCManFM) to Qt additionally.
<wxl> note *INCREASED MEMORY USAGE*
<lubot> <mekschr> My specs are C2D E6550, 2GB RAM and Ati Radeon HD 4650
<wxl> so once LXDE manages to catch up with the current release of GTK, they won't be able to compare to LXQt
<wxl> also note that Hong Jen Yee (aka PCMan) has entirely stopped working on the GTK version and is entirely within the Qt camp
<wxl> if one of the major developers— and one concerned about resource usage— decide to jump ship.. that's pretty darn telling
<Nielzie> Both KDE (also QT based) and gnome apps look good on it
<Nielzie> 2GB RAM is a little low though.. I have 4GB with 2GB swap partition and that is enough for smooth working.
<wxl> i've done an install with 512k. it's possible to run on very little. the biggest problem is that the modern web is extremely resource demanding.
<wxl> read: javascript sucks.
<Nielzie> First I tried without swap but then sometimes after a few hours of work (especially internet browsing) it hanged
<lubot> <mekschr> so are my specs suitable for lubuntu 18.10 ?
<wxl> there's really no difference between lxde and lxqt regarding memory
<Nielzie> good question
<wxl> so yes
<wxl> but the more memory the better..... for using the modern web
<lubot> <mekschr> i m running mint xfce right now it is running smoothly
<wxl> then you'll be fine
<wxl> xfce's got a little heavier footprint
<Nielzie> exactly. If you have your brwser open all day it could be troubling
<lubot> <mekschr> alright, i have to go, see you guys later <3
#lubuntu 2018-12-14
<plujon> Lubuntu 18.04 has some behavior that is new/odd to new:
<plujon> Even though I've enabled automatic login, when the machine starts up, it presents me with the login page.  I only have to click "ok" (no password), but ... shouldn't it actually present a desktop to me?
<plujon> 2. When I shutdown the computer using `shutdown -hP now` over an ssh session, instead of actually shutting down the machine, the "Logout Lubuntu 18.04 session ?" dialog appears.
<sixpack> any reason why the audio sounds like crap on Lubuntu 18.10
<sixpack> Any one have a suggestion for an eq or mod to make the sound better?
<diogenes_> sixpack, define crap
<sixpack> like too much treble
<sixpack> I am using the default lubuntu 18.10 as well as the plasma-desktop maybe I just dont know where to adjust it nativly
<diogenes_> sixpack, pulseaudio?
<sixpack> just checked and it has 0 options
<sixpack> hmm I think it culd be the crappy speakers on this laptop because when I turn it down it sounds not horrible
<sixpack> I just found that other OS's that I dont want to mention here could adjust the output
<Fussel> the musikplayer clementine has a equilicer on board
<Fussel> you can in this korect the treble and so
<sixpack> Fussel: is that either qt or plasma latest versions compatable?
<sixpack>  LXQt Version 0.13.0
<Fussel> that must you see, i have default lubuntu 18.10
<Fussel> i think, its in the softwarecenter than is ok
<sixpack> Fussel: thank you I will try! Have a great night!
<Fussel> thanks, and you to
#lubuntu 2018-12-15
<Vivit> How can I install broadcom drivers offline?
<guiverc_d> Vivit, all I can think of is work out what you need, download the files (and any deps you don't have installed) & copy to thumb drive, then install from thumb-drive etc...
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: alive mate?
<lubot> <mekschr> what's the difference between lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> @mekschr [what's the difference between lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net], Lubuntu.me is oficial
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> (Sticker, 494x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/mHKJk0E2/file_5456.png
<lubot> <mekschr> Alright downloaded the iso from there
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> @mekschr [Alright downloaded the iso from there], Good
<lubot> <mekschr> etcher.io should i use that for flashing ?
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> @mekschr [etcher.io should i use that for flashing ?], Sure. Why not? Although I've always used UNetbootin, I'm doing better.
<bjlockie> the file-open dialog in libreoffice doesn't open with the same size as it was last time it was used. Does anyone else see that?
#lubuntu 2018-12-16
<mekschr17> .
<lubot> Bubblbu was added by: Bubblbu
#lubuntu 2019-12-09
<lubot> <devikri> hello, im using lubuntu 18.04 where i can find brightness control panel ?
<wxl> @devikri lxde is a little bare bones. it doesn't have one.
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl [<wxl> @devikri lxde is a little bare bones. it doesn't have one.], well then thx
<lubot> <devikri> im only using my shortcut but cant set the number
<wxl> with xbacklight?
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl [<wxl> with xbacklight?], my default laptop driver, asus shortcut for brightness fn + f5
<wxl> set it with xbacklight then, i.e. `xbacklight -set <percentage>`
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl> set it with xbacklight then, i.e. `xbacklight -set <percentage [<wxl> set it with xbacklight then, i.e. `xbacklight -set <percentage>`], okay thx
<lubot> <devikri> if I remove a snap, can the application installed from the snap still be used
<wxl> not unless you've got it installed in some other way
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl [<wxl> not unless you've got it installed in some other way], latest desktop telegram doesnt exist in official ubuntu repository
<lubot> <devikri> but snap is using too much cpu when booting
<wxl> that may have nothing to do with the snap
#lubuntu 2019-12-10
<Rammie> is there a commandline commmand that give my my ram stick model and brand?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Rammie: you might want to try dmidecode
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sudo dmidecode -t 17 gives you info about ram.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> doesn't give the brand tho.
<Rammie> i will order more ram for my machine. and will now not though the hasel of opening my machine.
<Rammie> i have found the manufacturer.
<The_LoudSpeaker> good to know.
<Rammie> and part Number
<Rammie> The_Loudspeaker, thanks i have found what i searching for.
<The_LoudSpeaker> welcome :)
<ZombyWoof> Lubuntu hangs at login screen after fresh install. I logged in from console terminal and did all updates. Still hangs. I have to go now, back in an hour. hopefully there is an answer at that time. thanks in advance....
#lubuntu 2019-12-11
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 1280x575) https://i.imgur.com/O8uSkPw.jpg hello, which one is showing my ram usage ?
<lubot> <devikri> @devikri [<reply to image>], Does RSS show the use of RAM?
<guiverc> devikri, what tool are you using?
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> devikri, what tool are you using?], lxtask
<guiverc> okay, sorry I should probably have guessed that..
 * guiverc doesn't have a 18.04/LXDE system running; so having to look up details online
<lubot> <devikri> I usually use htop, and this is my first time using lxtask
<guiverc> I was hoping to find out what RSS stood for, I can't find the answer on lxde.org
<lubot> <devikri> oke thx guivere
<guiverc> even the source code refers to it as RSS; I could only guess sorry
<guiverc> RSS usually means Resident Set Size in posix/unix ... but I can't confirm sorry   (memory allocated to a process and is in ram)
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> RSS usually means Resident Set Size in posix/unix ... but I can't conf …], at least this helps 😁😁😁 thx
<guiverc> :)
<n-iCe> I sold my laptop, so I need t bring back to life my old one
<n-iCe> will lubunutu run in 1GB ram?
<n-iCe> Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is there any utility to switch between amd and intel graphics on Ubuntu ?
<diogenes_> The_LoudSpeaker, try DRI_PRIME=1 your app
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. But I was looking for a gui to enable/disable the amd card. Like nvdia. Nvdia provides a good gui.
<diogenes_> it's disabled by default and it's enabled by  DRI_PRIME=1, other than that, your bios might provide the settings which card to enable/disable.
<pythonesia> ping
<upupbb-user1> hello which version is more lightweight, lubuntu or xubuntu?
<wxl> upupbb-user1: the "l" in lubuntu stands for it, soooooo
<upupbb-user1> so lubuntu
<upupbb-user1> I'm downloading, thing my hardware is really old.
<wxl> 64 bit at least?
<upupbb-user1> no :(
<upupbb-user1> Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz 1GB RAM HDD 80GB
<wxl> oh yeah well that's a problem
<upupbb-user1> No candidate?
<wxl> at least looking into the long term
<guiverc> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS works with x86 (i386/686); supported until 2021-April
<wxl> for now, 18.04 will do the trick, but you won't be able to go any further
<wxl> ^ what he said
<upupbb-user1> I see
<upupbb-user1> Any more lightweight distro you guys recommend?
 * wxl shrugs
<guiverc> Xubuntu is another choice; again supported until 2021-April.  It's only slightly heavier
<upupbb-user1> but I mean more lightweight than lubuntu,  I have read about slitaz, puppy, bohdi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you will have same problem with all *buntu for 32 bit suport.
<guiverc> The only other choice in my mind would be pure debian.
<wxl> oh my i'd avoid puppy like the plague
<wxl> bodhi is an ubuntu derivative afaik so it will suffer the same problem
<wxl> maybe arch?
<wxl> nope, sorry
<guiverc> I tested Lubuntu up to 19.04 using a single-core pentium M 1gb box from ~15 years ago.  Lubuntu is pretty good
<wxl> there's a "community derivative" arch linux 32 but i'm not sure what that means
<wxl> https://archlinux32.org/
<wxl> of course arch is not "easy" per se
<lubot> <HMollerCl> arch is almost a white page, you need to install everything you want/need.
<wxl> right
<wxl> which means you can keep it really slim, but it also means it's not easy
#lubuntu 2019-12-12
<n-iCe> hi xrandr
<lubot> <devikri> hello, i have problem with ssh
<lubot> <devikri> when i ssh to ubuntu server its fine, but when i ssh to centos server it become so slow
<lubot> <devikri> @devikri [when i ssh to ubuntu server its fine, but when i ssh to centos server it become …], both ubuntu server and centos under the same network
<guiverc_o> devikri, you haven't mentioned releases for any OS (your client, nor ubuntu server, or centos server), but centos is usually older software - so I'd wonder if it relates to that..
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc_o [<guiverc_o> devikri, you haven't mentioned releases for any OS (your client, nor …], my lubuntu 18.04 my ubuntu server 16.04 and my centos 7.5.
<lubot> <devikri> so is there really a problem with distro differences?
<guiverc_o> no, nothign to do with differences, I was wondering what versions/age of software comes with each.  Ubuntu releases are pretty fresh (and easy to tell; eg. 18.04 means 2018-April), however CentOS is ~downstream of RHEL , and RHEL is way behind in software versions when compared to debian/Ubuntu... ie. age of software.  Look at versions; but your actual issue maybe something else; just a thought I offerred
#lubuntu 2019-12-13
<johannhp> Hello
<wxl> what up
<johannhp> Does anyone know how to solve the "boot device not found" problem?
<wxl> fresh install i assume, or perhaps this is the first time booting the live iso?
<johannhp> fresh install
<wxl> did you check the integrity of the installation media ahead of time?
<johannhp> yep
<wxl> how did you partition the device?
<johannhp> im typing from the live iso rn
<wxl> just because the iso runs doesn't mean it's good
<wxl> you could have one bit of information that's flipped and it could lead to all sorts of weird problems
<wxl> so to be sure: you checked the hash of the image against published hashes AND ran the "check disc for defects" option at the boot screen?
<johannhp> I ran the 3 tests there were to run before launching the installer
<wxl> ok i'll take your word for it. that said......
<wxl> how did you partition the device?
<johannhp> Im lay so I choose the erase hd option
<kc2bez> On some machines it is necessary to set the boot flag, the automatic partitioning doesn't do that.
<johannhp> how do I do that?
<wxl> @kc2bez: is that true? that seems like a bizarre-o bug
<johannhp> I have an old HP probook, the BIOS page is horrible, there isnt even an option do turn secure boot off
<kc2bez> It is a bizarre bug. Not every machine needs it.
<wxl> do you know an upstream bug report on that?
<kc2bez> EFI should work but legacy may not
<kc2bez> Yes, let me dig it up.
<kc2bez> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1175
<kc2bez> You can use KDE partition manager to set the flag.
<johannhp> where do I find that?
<kc2bez> KDE partition manager is in the menu under system tools
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.7/kde_partitionmanager.html
<johannhp> how do I set the flag?
<kc2bez> Do you have a legacy boot system or is it EFI?
<kc2bez> What do you see for partitions in KDE parttion manager?
<johannhp> I dont know, Im sorry
<johannhp> is UEFI legacy?
<kc2bez> no
<johannhp> Then I guess I dont have legacy
<kc2bez> so you should have a `/boot/efi` partition
<kc2bez> it should be fat32
<diogenes_> ls /sys/firmware/efi/
<diogenes_> if you get output then uefi.
<wxl> ^^^ that
<wxl> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<wxl> if you want to be really fancy :)
<johannhp> Okay, I opened the KDE manager, there are six devices. 4 are unknown, 1 is the usb and the other my HD. In the HD one there is only one partition named /dev/sda1, with type being ext4
<wxl> which is to say that either it's legacy/BIOS or it's not properly partitioned for EFI
<kc2bez> right
<wxl> the tests diogenes_ and i suggested will confirm which you are actually USING
<johannhp> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi/': No such file or directory
<johannhp> the other one returns BIOS
<wxl> then you've got BIOS
<kc2bez> So you can right click on the partition you see and set the boot flag.
<johannhp> how do I set it?
<kc2bez> if you right click and select properties there should be a box that says flags
<johannhp> done
<kc2bez> One of them is boot. Tick it on and select ok.
<johannhp> Thank you very much
<johannhp> I will restart my pc and see if it works
<kc2bez> You did apply it right?
<johannhp> yeah, checked the box and clicked Ok
<kc2bez> Apply in the upper left under File might be necessary too.
<johannhp> I see now
<johannhp> Hopefully it will work
<johann22> thanks guys, worked fine now
<kc2bez> YW, enjoy!
#lubuntu 2019-12-14
<eamonnmr> Should I be able to install Steam and/or Lutrus on Lubuntu or will I need to install Gnome
<lubot> <kc2bez> it is possible to install steam on Lubuntu. there is no need for Gnome.
<noalternative> I use lubuntu on an old ibm 390 w a Pentium 2 processor and 256mb of ram
<noalternative> I would like to install a browser called fifth which is not available in the repos.  Can I get help here or is this only for package developers?
<noalternative> or is it only for general questions.  If I can't get help here where may I go?
<guiverc> noalternative, what Lubuntu.  you're taking a really old box that likely doesn't have SSE2 & other cpu functions modern browser require
<noalternative> It probably doesn't have sse2, but this browser is suppose to work with that.  I have links and netsurf, but this browser appears more complete.
<guiverc> which Lubuntu?
<noalternative> 18.04
<guiverc> where did you get fifth from?  was it a deb? compile from source? or what?  (I've not heard of it)
<noalternative> I have installed all the dependencies.  There is a sourceforge, and a git repos
 * guiverc wonders if with 256mb of ram, you're not going to get a decent result anyway
<noalternative> I am currently working on a computer e with 8gb.
<noalternative> This is kind of a travel computer so I don't use my main one.
<noalternative> This has budgie 18.04
<noalternative> Lubuntu works fine other than w/ firefox and chromium, or bink based browsers.
<guiverc> what errors do you get (please use pastebinit if multiple lines)
<noalternative> So I compile the deb here and transfer it.
<noalternative> or a precompiled tar.gz
<noalternative> ok, well I am having trouble starting out.  Let me post some links.  I need to pause for a moment to gather things brb.
<guiverc> are you cross-compiling/building? ; your compiling on a box that probably has features your end-box won't have.. so those features may need to be disabled  (i'm no expert in this; haven't done it on ~4+ years; it maybe not necessary but the thought comes to mind)
<noalternative> back
<noalternative> Here is a link to the homepage.  http://fifth-browser.sourceforge.net/index.html
<noalternative> I have one last dependency to install which is physfs
<noalternative> I can't find it anywhere using apt search
<noalternative> guiverc are you still there.
 * guiverc looking up stuff (physfs)
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libphysfs-dev
<guiverc> to compile you'll need -dev packages; I'm hoping that's what is required
<noalternative> Yes, they packages are on the download page.
<noalternative> Ok then I have to enable some icu backend. Read the download page.  I am not sure how.
<guiverc> I'm not a dev, I see it there but have no experience with that sorry
<noalternative> ok
<noalternative> well I will continue searching but if anyone knows, I am leaving hex opens so pm me or just type my username
<noalternative> thanks for trying guivers
<willy_> Hi
<willy_> I cannot connect to freenode with quassel, do you have ideas why?
<willy_> Problem solved
<guiverc> :)  sorry I didn't see the question before now.
<willy_> How can I get language-specific characters in Linux MInt (Live)?
<willy_> Well, they are correctly displayed on the screen (X). But I cannot type them from the keyboard in the normal way, although I can copy & paste them.
<willy_> Well... done!
<willy_> It seems like Linux really came ahead in the terms of being user-friendly. At least at first glance.
<lubuntu> ciao
<lubot> Mateusz Konieczny was added by: Mateusz Konieczny
<Guest28735> Hi,
<Guest28735> Got a problem with visudo.
<Guest28735> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Guest28735> Doesn't work.
<Guest28735> ( it's not proceeded by anything )
<Guest28735> Any tips?
<diogenes_> Guest28735, what you trying to do?
<Guest28735> I belive I may have fixed the strange sudo issue by allowing write and adding NOPASSWD: line to 10-installer file in /etc/sudoers.d .
<Guest28735> If that's the case I would consider it a bug.
<Guest28735> diogenes_: just do stuff without the need to provide the password.
<labavure> bonsoir
<Guest28735> How to receive a files from android smartphone? It's already paired.
<guiverc2> Guest28735, I don't do it often, but I've just used pcmanfm-qt to navigate to my phone (usually photo) directory & copy the files I want from my phone
#lubuntu 2019-12-15
<lubuntu> flash
<tomreyn> Guest53110: did you have a lubuntu question?
<viktor> hi
<viktor> i have a question i want to ask?
<viktor> is it possible to set .gif or .mp4 as a wallpaper on Lubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine (LXQt)
<viktor> idk is this right channel to ask?.
<diogenes_> viktor, with some tricks and software compilation you can have a gif.
<viktor> do you know any software?
<viktor> i want to make sure that it wont break my system.
<diogenes_> viktor, i will pastebin.
<viktor> thank you.
<diogenes_> viktor, http://dpaste.com/0NHKW0G
<viktor> ok i'm doing ir rn
<viktor> ill tell you if something go wronk
<viktor> wrong*
<viktor> i hope it wont - knock on the wood.
<viktor> there's no xwinwrap apt should i install it from this repository? https://github.com/ujjwal96/xwinwrap
<viktor> i did run it and this is the log
<viktor> viktor@viktor-pc:~$ ./gifbg.sh yes.gif
<viktor> xwinwrap: window type - override
<viktor> but it doesn't apply the wallpaper
<viktor> diogenes_
<diogenes_> viktor, where did you get xwinwrap and gifsicle?
<viktor> yes
<diogenes_> did you compile it?
<viktor> i installed xwinwrap using git clone https://github.com/ujjwal96/xwinwrap.git && cd xwinwrap && make && sudo make install && make clean && cd ..
<viktor> and when i type xwinwrap in terminal it show program works
<viktor> for gifsicle i did  sudo apt install gifsicle
<diogenes_> well last time i tried it was a few years ago and it was working, maybe they've changed something in xwinwrap or maybe you need a reboot, no clue, it's been awhile since i last tried it.
<viktor> :(
<viktor> oof
<viktor> mplayer worked
<viktor> i was abler to play vide on loop as a wallpaper using mplayer
<viktor> mplayer -loop 0 -fs -zoom location-of-animate-gif.gif -rootwin
<diogenes_> viktor, that might come at a cost of high cpu usage, look in htop.
<viktor> yeah 27% of cpu usage\
<viktor> not good when playing games.
<diogenes_> yeah, not that great.
<viktor> ill stick with standard wallpaper
<diogenes_> good idea.
<diogenes_> btw, ZorinOs has live wallpapers, you could dig into what they use there and implement it in lubuntu.
<viktor> oh ok
<meme> hi
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Hi! Is there a way to get more useful debug what went wrong during installation? Install of lubuntu 18 crashes with "it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location" without any useful feedback what went wrong.  … Lubuntu 16.0.4 on the same computer had no such problems. Laptop is a quite old one.
<diogenes_> Mateusz Konieczny, UEFI/BIOS?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Almost certainly BIOS. I guess that Lubuntu 18 is the first LTS that has no support for BIOS and crashes on encountering it?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Nope, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS/stable-alternative-18.04.1#UEFI_and_BIOS claims spport for both.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> https://askubuntu.com/a/430832/349903 recommends  … > Select the option "Continue without bootloader".After the successfull installation of Ubuntu, don't forget to run boot-repair. … Is it still the best solution, five years later?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Yes, it worked.
